#ubuntu-no 2011-04-11
<Berge> xt: tcpdump på broen og se hva som skjer?
<xt> Berge, jau, pakkar på den eine, og ikkje den andre sida
<Berge> xt: Ene eller andre siden av hva?
<xt> vnet0 <-> breth1 <-> eth1
<xt> pakkar på vnet0 viser ikkje på breth1
<xt> men no boota nokon andre maskina, så no kan eg ikkje feilsøke meir
<xt> for no virker det.
<xt> men det var jo meget mystisk.
<Berge> Jeg ba deg pakkedumpe på breth1
<Berge> Ikke på noen av sidene. (-:
<xt> ja, viser ikkje der
<xt> (Ã¥penbart) :)
<xt> ingen ARPar frå vnet0 kom inn på breth1
<Berge> Det var ikke åpenbart i det hele tatt (-:
<xt> om det kom inn vill det jo virka :)
<Berge> Det er jo ikke gitt. Du kunne f.eks. ha glemt å skru på ip_forward.
<Berge> Du spurte om hjelp til feilsøking, tross alt!
<xt> Berge, ja, sorry
<xt> har du andre tips?
<xt> ip_forward var på.
<xt> sjekka, og dobeltsjekka.
<xt> og satt på nytt og sjekka igjen
<xt> Dette kan jo skje igjen :)
<Berge> Verten så pakkene på vnet0, men ikke på breth1, og vnet0 var helt definitivt med i breth1 (som vist med brctl show)?
<Berge> Altså, null pakker fra vnet0 synlige på breth1?
<Berge> Og ingen rare regler i ebtables eller iptables?
<xt> alt korrekt
<xt> sletta bridge og laga på nytt manuelt òg
<xt> og restarta gjest
<xt> tok opp og ned alle interfjes
<Berge> Hm, det er veldig underlig.
<xt> jupp. Hadde ikkje lyst å boote hoten heller. Hadde jo oppetid over året!
<Berge> libvirt?
<xt> mm
<xt> *hosten
<xt> men eg boota libvirt
<Berge> libvirt-prosessen kan jo drepes og tas opp igjen litt på måfå.
<Berge> Gjestene tåler det.
<xt> ja
<xt> meinte hosten.
<xt> som i sjølve maskina
<Berge> Ja, jeg skjønte det.
<Berge> Det høres jo ut som en rar bug i Linux.
<Berge> Men det høres for rart ut igjen.
<Berge> Hvilken kjerne?
<xt> ja, det var mest det eg havna på: bug i kjerna, fordi det er hardy-kjerne
<Berge> Er Hardy-kjernen spesielt buggy?
<Berge> Bridging er ikke akkurat superny og moderne teknologi.
<xt> Nei
<xt> og dette har i grunn ingenting med KVM å gjera heller
<xt> så lenge pakka finst på interfjes vnet0
<jo-erlend> du har bare ett nettverk per gjest, eller?
<xt> nah, har heile internettet!
<Malin_> er det mulig å hente ut info fra en pdf og importere i f.eks. et regneark? Tenker da uten å klippe og lime og det der da
<SlimG> høres ikke helt enkelt ut, hva med å få tak i dokumentet som pdf filen ble generert fra?
<Malin_> SlimG, ja, eventuelt om det er mulig å lage et annet format
<SlimG> convert (imagemagick) pleier å være i stand til å gjøre endel akrobatikk med PDF konvertering
<Malin_> jeg er litt redd for å si for mye
<Malin_> for er en ide om å gjøre f.eks. en elektronisk faktura tilsendt lett å importere rett inn i et regnsakp, uten å måtte gjøre det manuelt :)
 * Kagee anbefaler eFaktura
<SlimG> ^ Second that
<Sakarias> papir + ocrscanner :P
<SlimG> evt. bruke imagemagick til å croppe bildet av fakturaen i flere småbilder (et bilde for kontonummer, KID etc.) og deretter bruke OCR på disse bildene
 * SlimG føler seg litt skitten ved å foreslå slikt i 2011 :P
<SlimG> br0 hos meg har fast IP, og ruting ser ut til å fungere fint ut av burken (jeg når de andre nettverkene), men jeg ser ingen av de interne tjenestene (ICMP, bind9) som lytter til IP addressen til br0. Noen tips til hva som kan være problemet?
<SlimG> dvs. jeg får ikke kontakt med noen av portene fra utsiden av burken, og netstat sier den har bl.a. bind9 som lytter til IP addressen til br0
<Berge> SlimG: Hva skjer om du gjør dig . @::1, da?
<SlimG> Berge: REFUSED, hva tilsvarer ::1 ? IPv6 adressen til default DNS?
<SlimG> jeg kan heller ikke pinge burken fra utsiden
<SlimG> det er satt opp openvpn (derfor br0) og bind9 på saken
<Berge> ::1 er loopbackadresse på IPv6, altså 127.0.0.1 for IPv6.
<Berge> Hva sier netstat -lnp?
<Berge> Og ip a s
<SlimG> Berge: http://pastebin.com/jqQCvQp2
<Berge> Og, ja, brctl show
<Berge> (Beklager, glemte den.)
<Berge> Masse VLAN og greier.
<Berge> Og alt det dig @::1 sier.
<Berge> Er det en rekursiv tjener?
<SlimG> jeg tror det, litt usikker på hva det vil si at den er rekursiv
<si-m1> at den spør videre
<si-m1> på ting den ikke vet
<Berge> SlimG: Hva forventer du at den skal svare?
<SlimG> ah, ja den er rekursiv
<Berge> Og, da burde dig @::1 gjøre noe.
<SlimG> http://pastebin.com/5BZBq6a3
<Berge> ;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available
<Berge> Så bind-en din er ikke så rekursiv.
<SlimG> betyr dette at dig faktisk har kontakt med DNS serveren?
<Berge> Ja.
<SlimG> fortsatt frustrerende at jeg ikke kan pinge eller (glemte å nevne) SSHe til burken fra utsiden
<SlimG> jeg kan mot IPene på de andre interfjesene, men ikke til IPen på br0
<SlimG> Synes jeg kjenner lukten av en svært enkel selvforskyldt feil
<Berge> Hva mener du med fra utsiden? Til hvilken adresse?
<Berge> Du har jo bare RFC1918-adresser.
<Berge> Og med utsiden mener du «fra VLAN1 14?»
<SlimG> Fant ut av det, ikke feil på DNS+OpenVPN burken, feilen var i rutene på maskinen jeg bruker for å koble til burken med (aka. pebcak)
<SlimG> takk for hjelpen Berge, beklager bortkastet tid
<Berge> np
<Mogget> spørsmål: jeg har satt opp pxe og nfs slik at disse fungerer. Finnes det muligheter for å lage "install script" slik at jeg på forhånd kan fortelle install scriptet hvilke nfs urller osv den skal bruke?
<Berge> Det kommer an på hva du skal installere.
<Berge> For Debian (og Ubuntu): Ja, det kalles preseeding.
<Mogget> jeg setter opp for fedora nå, skal sette opp for debian, ubuntu og crunchbang senere.
<Berge> Fedora har noe kickstart-greier, såvidt jeg vet.
<Berge> Du kan ikke løse dette for alle på én gang.
<Mogget> det kjønner jeg. jobber meg framover med et OS/distro om gangen
<Sakarias> Mogget: hør med fishy... han hadde iallfall et pxe system som lot deg velge blandt ørten distroer som kunne bli installert
<Mogget> Sakarias: han har det fortsatt tror jeg, men han har ikke oppdatert den i det siste.
<Mogget> fishy har det så travelt med alt mulig om dagen så nytter ikke å spørre.
<Sakarias> tror ikke distroene har forandret seg så mye
<Mogget> desuten så vil jeg lære dette selvv. ikke få  svaret :D
<Sakarias> så hvorfor spør du her da? :P
<Mogget> for jeg lurte på om det i dethele tatt var mulig å lage mine egne "install script" 
<Mogget> driver å googler kickstart og preseeding nå
<Sakarias> kickstart for redhat stuff, autoyast for suse, og preseeding for debian
<Mogget> nice, jeg blir spurt om jeg vil lagre på iscsi eller lokalt med fedora installen.
<Mogget> "kult"
<Mogget> Sakarias: med det SAN-/NAS 'et du bruker hjemme. setter du oppp iscsi/SAN devices og jobber mot de eller bruker du NAS og nfs?
<Mogget> har litt lyst til å prøve ut iscsi istedenfor sftp mot min filserver
<Sakarias> bruker ikke SAN eller NAS hjemme
<Mogget> hadde ikke du en maskin med x antall harddisker i hjemme
<Mogget> ?
<Sakarias> har en helt vanlig PC med disker ja
<Sakarias> den deler ut stuff med samba, nfs, afp, iscsi, http
<Mogget> iscsi går ikke under SAN og nfs går ikke under NAS?
<Sakarias> tja... hvis du skal se på det med firkantete briller ja
<Sakarias> SAN for meg er FC-nettverk
<Mogget> poenget med SAN er jo at man jobber ikke mot filsystemet, men mot blockdevices. og hvis jeg ikke tenker feil så stemmmer jo det for iscsi
<Sakarias> det gjør du med AoE også
<Mogget> mhm, med den lille forskjellen at AoE ikke kan routes?
<Sakarias> siden AoE bare ligger i L2, så er det vanskelig å rute den ja
<Sakarias> men ikke som som hindrer deg i å ha L2 forbindelser over mange siter
<Berge> Carrier Ethernet!!!1
<Sakarias> Satt i møte i dag hører på cisco mennesker snakke om å få L2 forbindelse mellom 2 steder i Oslo... kom masse forkortelser jeg ikke kan
<Berge> au
<Berge> Det er veldig hipt for tiden.
<Sakarias> bare midlertidig dette... i 1-2 måneder
<Sakarias> fikk med meg at spanning-tree over .q-ettellerannet vist nok var et helvete og enda verre å feilsøke
<Berge> haha
<Berge> Jepp.
<Mogget> første regel er å altid spy ut så mange forkortelser som mulig slik at de som ikke forstår har et mål å nå
<Mogget> nemlig å forstå hva du sa ^^
<Sakarias> Mogget: startet møte med å si "color me clueless, dette er hva vi vil oppnå"
<Mogget> høhø
<Sakarias> hadde en klar formening om hvordan det kunne løses.. 
<Mogget> javell?
<Sakarias> så over de neste dagene/ukene så skal 2 cisco-mennesker finne ut hvordan de skal gi meg lys i hver ende av fiberen
<Sakarias> Berge: skal espen være i tech::net i år?
<Mogget> jeg har fåått biletter til tg :D
<Mogget> eller jeg har til i morra og kjøpe den :D
<Berge> Sakarias: Ingen Espen.
<Sakarias> Berge: okie
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-12
<comradekingu> Mogget: Når du starter opp i PXE så kan du rute den til en default path, så kan du jo ordne selve installeren sånn at den kjører seg ferdig med svarscript
<Mogget> comradekingu: jobber med kickstart på fedora nå.
<jo-erlend> i gmail, hvordan ser jeg mail jeg fikk i november ifjor?
<jo-erlend> må jeg bare bla og bla, eller er det et søkeord?
<Berge> http://www.google.no/search?q=gmail+search+mail+date+range
<jo-erlend> åh. Takk. Det der var sløvt av meg. :)
<Berge> Ja. (-:
<Malin_> noen som veit om man kan endre den snarveimenyen i unity?
<Mogget> hva vil det si at noe bind-mountes?
<Berge> man mount
<Mogget> takker
<Sakarias> mount -o bind ?
<Malin_> virker ikke som det er mulig å konfiguere unity :s
<jo-erlend> det er ikke meningen at du skal konfigurere det. :)
<Malin_>  trasig
<jo-erlend> tja. Hva er det du vil konfigurere?
<Malin_> enn om man vil ha andre snarveier der i den shell-saken en får opp ved å trykke windows-tasten?
<Malin_> f.eks. Opera i stedet for Firefox osv
<jo-erlend> du kan rive ut ikoner og slippe nye på plass..? 
<jo-erlend> du snakker om den på venstre side? 
<Malin_> nope
<Malin_> snakker om en annen snarvei
<jo-erlend> ... hva snakker du om da? 
<Malin_> om man trykker øverst i det panelet til vestre, på Ubuntu-logen
<Malin_> da får man opp en slags sort sak med mange snarveier på
<jo-erlend> mhm. En linse. 
<jo-erlend> den viser alle programmene dine. Men du vil ikke vise Firefox? 
<Malin_> f.eks.
<Malin_> jeg vil bytte Firefox med Opera i den snarvei-oversikten
<jo-erlend> hvorfor ikke ha begge?
<jo-erlend> eller mener du hvilken nettleser som åpnes når du velger en weblenke? I såfall kan det konfigureres med "forvalgte applikasjoner"
<Malin_> nei, jeg mener ikke det siste der
<Malin_> jeg får ta et screenshot....
<jo-erlend> du vil rett og slett fjerne oppstarteren for Firefox, men uten å fjerne Firefox? 
<Malin_> ja....
<Malin_> men ja, om det gikk å ha begge, så hvorfor ikke
<Malin_> Greia er at det står: browse the web
<Malin_> og med firefoxlogoen
<Malin_> jeg får ikke fjernet eller endret noen av de snarveiene i alle fall
<jo-erlend> ok. Da er det forvalgte applikasjoner du vil se på.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke en lenke til hverken opera eller firefox, men til standard nettleser og det konfigureres i det programmet jeg sa.
<Malin_> ja, men jeg har hatt Opera som forevalgt nettlser lenge jeg
<Malin_> og blir jo rart å ha firfoxlogo til Opera også
<Malin_> hm.. åj
<jo-erlend> så det er Opera som starter, men Firefox' logo som brukes? ...
<Malin_> kanskje oppgraderinga har endra det, for nå står firefox som standard faktisk
<Malin_> sukk
<Malin_> nope
<jo-erlend> Det er en bug. Oppgraderinger for Ubuntu skal aldri endre eksplisitte konfigurasjoner. 
<Malin_> eller jeg veit ikke enda
<Malin_> nei, det er enda firefox som starter fra den snarveimenyen
<jo-erlend> altså; en oppgradering kunne ha byttet ut Firefox med Chrome, men ikke Chrome med Opera, for eksempel.
<Malin_> å
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg har ikke Unity foran meg, så det er vanskelig å se for seg. Prøvd å høyreklikke på dem? :)
<Malin_> hehe ja :) har prøvd alt sånt, men nope....
<Malin_> går ikke :)
<jo-erlend> er det i Oneiric eller? 
<Malin_> om det skal være så vanskelig, vurderer jeg sterkt å kutte ut unity i alle falll
<Malin_> Oneiric?
<jo-erlend> ja, Ubuntuen hvor Unity blir standard, som skal slippes i slutten av måneden? 
<jo-erlend> som blir 11.04. 
<jo-erlend> unnskyld :)
<jo-erlend> Natty, mente jeg. :)
<Malin_> Ja, jeg kjører Ubuntu 11.04 beta 1 eller beta 2 her nå
<Malin_> ah.. hehe
<Malin_> Det er natty jeg prater om
<jo-erlend> huff, dette har vært en lang dag. Huet henger ikke helt med i svingene. 
<Malin_> altså, skal de ha det som standard, må en kunne endre ting
<Malin_> hehe :)
<Malin_> jeg er ikke helt våken selv
<Malin_> prata med en dude hele natta i telefon..
<jo-erlend> man kan endre det, det er jeg sikker på. Men jeg forstår ikke helt problemet med å ha både Opera og Firefox i programoversikten. 
<Malin_> nei
<jo-erlend> men har du spurt i #Ubuntu+1? Det er jo som sagt ikke sluppet enda, så det er jo tid til å få ting fikset hvis du får papirkutt av å bruke det.
<Malin_> men problemet er at jeg kun får opp Firefox der
<Malin_> jeg får ikke lagt til Opera
<Malin_> papirkutt?
<jo-erlend> ta et screenshot er du snill? 
<Malin_> ja, ser ikke ut som jeg fikk til det :(
<Malin_> trykket printscreen jeg, men hm.. nei
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, de kaller det det, sånne små, men irriterende bugs.
<Malin_> ah
<jo-erlend> det er jo helt klart meningen at du skal kunne starte de programmene du har installert. Det er ikke meningen at du skal måtte legge til oppstartere for det. 
<Malin_> ja, jeg får startet opera, men jeg får ikke endret snarveien i den snarveiseksjonen
<Malin_> måtte ta skjermbilde sånn her: http://malinkb.dyndns.org/bilder/20110412_002.jpg
<Malin_> den snarveimenyen tenker jeg på
<jo-erlend> ja, så du ønsker med andre ord å bytte standard nettleser? Har du sjekket i "forvalgte applikasjoner" at Opera faktisk er merket? 
<Malin_> jeg sjekket, og opera stod ikke der, men firefox, så jeg endret til opera, men som du ser, det står enda firefox der i den lista over de snarveiene
<Malin_> kanskje jeg må logge ut og inn?+
<jo-erlend> ok, så det _var_ Firefox som var valgt? Kanskje du kan prøve å logge ut og inn. Det burde naturligvis ikke være nødvendig, men det er verdt å sjekke.
<Malin_> jeg prøvde å endre standard musikkspiller fra rhythmbox til banshee, den endret seg
<Malin_> nettleseren gjorde det ikke
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> skal teste det
<Malin_> brb :)
<jo-erlend> du har oppgradert, skjønner jeg? Banshee er jo standard nå :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, men selv om banshee nå er standard, stod den ikke som forevalgt i forevalgte programmer
<Malin_> når jeg satte den til det, ble snarveien endret til banshee på den snarveisaken på bildet jeg viste deg
<Malin_> med Opera skjer det ikke
<Malin_> selv om jeg velger Opera, får jeg likevel Firefox som snarvei
<jo-erlend> det høres ut som en bug. 
<Malin_> jepp
<jo-erlend> rapporter den? :)
<Malin_> ja, je kan jo undersøke om den er rapport allerede eller ei først :)
<jo-erlend> det må man alltid gjøre først. :)
<jo-erlend> men uten å vite noe om det, så virker det der som en bitteliten bug. 
<Malin_> ja, det virket veldig bug ut
<Malin_> litt usikker på hvordan jeg skal formulere meg for å google etter bugen faktisk
<jo-erlend> du googler ikke etter buggen. Du søker etter den på launchpad. "default browser" vil jeg anta må være nok til å finne buggen. Det er jo heller ingen katastrofe om den er rapportert før.
<Berge> Jeg Googler ting på Launchpad. (-:
<Berge> site:launchpad.net rar bug
<Malin_> åj, kan man google i launchpad Berge ? :p
<jo-erlend> alle sites. site:vg.no søker gjennom vg.no, for eksempel.
<Berge> http://www.google.no/search?q=site%3Abugs.launchpad.net+default+browser
<Berge> Malin_: Hva sier update-alternatives --display x-www-browser ?
<jo-erlend> denne ser relevant ut: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/741737
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 741737 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Browse web, check e-mail, etc... doesn't open prefered app (dup-of: 708479)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 708479 in unity-2d "Dash view should use "Prefferred Applications" icons where appropriate" [Critical,Fix released]
<jo-erlend> det der er riktig nok unity-2d, men det høres likt ut.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, vil det si man kan i google skrive: <site:vg.no><mellomrom><søkeord>?
<Berge> Malin_: Korrekt.
<Malin_> Berge, skal sjekke nå
<Malin_> Berge, takk, for det har jeg i grunn lurt på en del ganger før :) _Nyttig å kunne den der
<Berge> Malin_: http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=134479
<Malin_> Berge, http://pastebin.com/MtGGNGtT
<jo-erlend> woops. Den buggen var en duplikat av https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/708479
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 708479 in unity-2d "Dash view should use "Prefferred Applications" icons where appropriate" [Critical,Fix released]
<jo-erlend> Malin_: det ser ut til at det skal ha blitt rettet, men se etter for sikkerhetsskyld og installer alle oppdateringer.
<Berge> Malin_: Og den bruker Chrome?
<Malin_> ah.. dash heter det view-greiene
<Berge> dash!
<jo-erlend> den linsen heter det. 
<Berge> dash er et skall.
<Malin_> Berge, nope, jeg bruker utelukkende Opera, og en sjelden gang firefox. Chrome vil ikke en gang starte
<Berge> Malin_: Kjekt.
<Malin_> såvidt jeg veit, har jeg alle oppdateringer, men sjekke for sikkerhetsskyld
<jo-erlend> Malin_: har du noen andre nettlesere enn Firefox og Opera installert? I såfall, prøv å bytte til en annen og se om det funker.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, jeg har chrome og lynx installert, men får kun byttet mellom opera og firefox, ikke noe mer i lista, og ingen mulihget til å legge til noe manuelt
<Malin_> en annen ting, jeg sjekket nå hvilken versjon jeg har av unity
<Malin_> det står at installerte versjonen er: 3.8.6-0ubuntu1
<Malin_> i bug-rapporten står det at feilen er rettet i versjon: 3.4.6-0ubuntu1
<jo-erlend> hvilken bugrapport? Den jeg refererte til? Den er for Unity-2d. 
<jo-erlend> nei, unnskyld.
<jo-erlend> står at den gjelder unity også ja. Legg inn en kommentar på den og få med at du har oppgradert fra maverick. 
<Malin_> ja, det kan jeg 
<Malin_> nå kom jeg på at jeg installerte firefox4 i maverick via en repo, så jeg kan prøve å avinstallere firefox, og installere på nytt, for å sjekke om det hjelper
<Malin_> visst ikke, så lager jeg en kommentar 
<Malin_> nope, det hjalp ikke, men da legger man ut en bugreport
<Malin_> Berge, jeg fikk opera som output etter jeg avinstallerte google-chrome
<Malin_> ouput fra den kommandoen du ba meg pote outputten fra i sted
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-13
<Malin_> De har åpnet buggen her igjen :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/708479
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 708479 in unity "Dash view should use "Prefferred Applications" icons where appropriate" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Malin_> det jeg pratet om i går :)
<jo-erlend> hvor mye øker man batterilevetiden ved å dempe lysstyrken på skjemen til en laptop?
<Berge> Sjekk med acpi eller powertop?
<Berge> Men generelt: En hel del.
<jo-erlend> bra :)
<jo-erlend> denne pcen skulle ha batterilevetid på "opptil 8 timer", sa de. Hvordan de har fått til det, forstår ikke jeg. :)
<brik> kanskje når den er avslått
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> applelaptopen min er den som lettest vinner konkurransen om batteritid
<Berge> Hvor lang batterilevetid har den?
<Berge> Og hva veier den?
<si-m1> bruker rundt 15Watt i ubuntu
<Berge> MÃ¥lt med powertop?
<si-m1> målt med den saken som følger med ubuntu
<si-m1> usikker på hva den heter
<Berge> Sikkert en powertop-ekvivalent.
<si-m1> jepp, henter vel tallene fra samme sted
<si-m1> men det er med ssd
<si-m1> og ved idle
<si-m1> men med nettkort med avskrudd strømstyring
<si-m1> de andre laptopene ligger rundt 20-25W
<si-m1> ++
<si-m1> men tror de har mer batteri også
<si-m1> er en slik macbookpro av et eller annet slag
<si-m1> har ikke målt start til slutt men er vel rundt ~5t
<Berge> «De andre laptopene.»
<si-m1> på en gammel laptop
<Berge> Laptopen min idler på 11W uten WLAN.
<Berge> Med snurrende disk.
<si-m1> ikke verst
<si-m1> andre laptopene = cheapass 5k-laptop / jobblaptop
<si-m1> hvor lang tid får du på 11W da?
<si-m1> burde jo bli bra tid på så lite strømbruk, med mindre det er en slik ultraprotabel som ikke har plass til batteri
<Berge> JEg har da ikke orket å måle 11W-bruken. Jeg bruker den jo aldri sånn.
<si-m1> uten wlan ja
<Berge> Men den holder vanligvis litt over fire timer med WLAN (som jeg bruker ~alltid), en nettleser, litt terminaler og nesten full pupp på skjermen.
<Berge> Den er halvannet år gammel eller så, så batteriet er ikke optimalt lenger.
<si-m1> nei, samme med mbpen min, er Sakarias sin "gamle"
<si-m1> stod i batteriinfo hva slags kapasitet den lå på i forhold til orginal
<si-m1> men husker ikke hva som stod
<Berge> Det er et ca.-tall, dog.
<si-m1> yep, blitt rimelig avansert det strømstyringsopplegget til batteri
<si-m1> dvs. det som er nytt er vel mest at den rapporterer ting til os
<jo-erlend> 9.5W sier powertop. Det er ikke så ille?
<si-m1> heh, jobblaptopen bruker 30W
<jo-erlend> strømforbruket kan kanskje reduseres litt til hvis jeg bytter til ssd?
<Berge> Nja, er det nå egentlig så mye å spare+
<Berge> Moderne disker er ganske gode på strømforbruk.
<si-m1> ved idle så bør det jo bli mindre
<si-m1> var forskjell på min gamle laptop
<Berge> Ja, men i praksis idler jo ikke disken så mye.
<Berge> En forskjell er det nok, altså.
<si-m1> men det kan jo ha hatt mest med hvor gammel disken som satt der var
<Berge> Men er den verdt masse penger på en liten disk?
<si-m1> helt verd med ssd i laptop spør du meg
<si-m1> blir en helt ny opplevelse
<Berge> MÃ¥ du ikke opp i minst 2000 kroner for en saklig SSD?
<si-m1> kommer an på hvor mye diskplass du behøver
<si-m1> får en dugelig en til 1500kr
<Berge> X25-M har falt til 1500, ja.
<Berge> For 120GB.
<si-m1> jepp
<Berge> Ok, vel, 2000 fra saklige forhandlere.
<si-m1> det holder i massevis for min del
<si-m1> men er jo noen som trenger masse disk på laptop
<si-m1> da er det nok likegreit med spindel fortsatt
<Berge> 120GB er fint, men 60GB blir for trangt igjen.
<si-m1> jeg har 30G på min ene laptop
<si-m1> det er litt i minste laget
<jo-erlend> tja... Minnekort og minnepinner for ekstra data funker jo?
<si-m1> men bytta lett ut den 250G spindeldisken for ytelsen
<si-m1> jau, men det er dyrt igjen
<Berge> Minnekort og minnepinner?
<si-m1> da kan du likegodt kjøpe en større ssd
<Berge> Som er treige som fy?
<Berge> (Og stikker ut av laptopen?)
<jo-erlend> minnekort stikker jo ikke ut av laptopen da :)
<si-m1> minnepinner gjør det
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, men de er søkktreige.
<Berge> Og små.
<Berge> Og dyre.
<Berge> Alt jeg ikke vil ha fra et lagringsmedium (-:
<jo-erlend> hehe
<si-m1> men du blir spoiled.. once you go ssd you don't go back
<si-m1> hehe
<Berge> si-m1: Jeg skal prøve å holde meg unna, da (-:M
<Berge> s/M//
<si-m1> Top causes for wakeups:
<si-m1>   36,2% (389,2)   [extra timer interrupt]
<si-m1>   18,9% (202,9)D  spotify.exe
<si-m1>   12,4% (133,8)   npviewer.bin
<si-m1> flash er nesten like ille som spotify
<jo-erlend> hvilemodus ser ut til å endelig fungere som det skal nå. Jeg var imponert over hvor raskt det funka.. Jeg har liksom ikke brukt det der siden windows 98 fikk det eller noe sånt. :)
<si-m1> hvilemodus er ekstremt avhengig av hardware
<si-m1> fungerte for meg i 2004
<si-m1> på den ene laptopen jeg hadde som hadde akkurat den rette hardwaren
<si-m1> i de glade echo 3 > /sys/power/sleep dagene
<si-m1> eller var det 4
<si-m1> state var det kanskje
<si-m1> S3 - suspend to ram, S4 - suspend to disk
<si-m1> ah, den er der fortsatt ja
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> hmm... i686, er ikke det 32bit?
<jo-erlend> 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux <-- jeg trodde helt sikkert at jeg hadde installert 64bit på denne... 
<jo-erlend> vel vel.
<si-m1> hehe yes
<si-m1> jeg hadde klart å få 32bit-versjon på en minnepenn jeg hadde
<si-m1> så den havnet på alt jeg hadde
<si-m1> før jeg oppdaget det
<si-m1> ganske irriterende
<jo-erlend> ah, det er det jeg har gjort, vet du.
<jo-erlend> jeg skal prøve natty :)
<krosenvold> Er det noen som kan forklare meg, dersom loopback interfacet har to adresser hvordan det bestemmes hvem av de som "localhost" benytter ?
<Malin_> krosenvold, det der veit jeg ikke så mye om, men er det en av de som er adressen : 127.0.0.1 ?
<Malin_> det er jo gjerne default localhost, så om det er to? så er det kanskje den?
<Kagee> ipv4 og ipv6, kanskje?
<krosenvold> Kagee: Nei, det er faktisk to ip4 adresser
<Malin_> hvor får man i unity varsel om oppdateringer?
<Kagee> krosenvold: ke?
<Berge> krosenvold: Om alt annet er likt, bruker Linux den adressen som sist ble lagt til.
<krosenvold> Berge: Takk, det ser ut til å stemme
<Berge> Hvorfor har du flere IPv4-adreser på lo?
<krosenvold> Har du noen referanse på den der ?
<Berge> Det står i Linux-doken. Skavise.
<krosenvold> Det er strengt tatt en OpenSuse boks jeg bare har fått en bug fra
<Berge> Hvilke adresser har du? Er de i 127.0.0.0/8?
<krosenvold> 127.0.0.1 og 127.0.0.2
<Berge> http://vger.kernel.org/~davem/cgi-bin/blog.cgi/2010/11/21
<krosenvold> Whoa, supert ;)
<Berge> (Du kan for øvrig bruke src-regler i netfilter for å velge eksplisitt i IPv4, tror jeg.)
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-14
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg må si at unity kommer seg. Det knirker litt, synes jeg, men jeg tror det blir veldig bra. 
<xt> det seier du om alt.
<xt> du trur alltid alt blir veldig bra :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, beskylder du meg for å være optimist?
<jo-erlend> men det at man endelig kan bytte mellom vinduer med direkte snarveier, er herlig. Det har jeg savnet i mange år.
<xt> jau, du er ein typisk optimist :)
<xt> fysjom!
<nicolaisle> God dag er det noen pålogget?
<Sakarias> god kveld, er det
<nicolaisle> Heisann, jeg er en ny ubuntu bruker og driver med å setter opp en liten hjemme server. Trenger litt(mye) veileding.
<nicolaisle> Leser så mye jeg klarer, men står ast på DNS.
<Sakarias> hva med dns ?
<Berge> Har hørt mye bra om DNS.
<Sakarias> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-15
<xt> Takk for at du fløy Vim
<si-m1> fin den ja
<si-m1> lurer på når den settes
<xt> sjukt teit :)
<si-m1> when moon and mars are aligned
<si-m1> insert title
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle hatt meg et godt bordfeste for en 24" skjerm. Noen som har en anbefaling? 
<maneatingduck> Har noen prøvd denne musen under Linux? Funker den i så fall greit? http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/rat7.htm
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ja
<Kagee> men jeg finner det ikke på sidene til clas olson
<Kagee> jo-erlend: http://www.clasohlson.no/Product/Product.aspx?id=160859368
<Kagee> mitt ser ikke _akkurat_ ut som på bildet, men det ligner kraftig. 
<jo-erlend> Kagee, sett på den der. Funker den typen bra eller?
 * Kjes gjetter at den funker like bra som alle andre billige bordfester
<Sakarias> må få kjøpt meg skjermstativ selv 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: jeg er veldig fornøyd
<Kagee> jo-erlend: dersom du ikke trenger å justere skjermen rett opp og ned ofte er det kjempefint.
<Kagee> midtledd i armen, og roterbart hodeledd
<Kagee> å snu skjermen til portrait består i å åpne en spak og heve armen 20+ cm, og så bare vri skjermen på hodefestet
<jo-erlend> åh, gir den pivot? Det er jo heftig!
<Kagee> jo-erlend: min gir det - jeg kan ikke gå god for den som er på bildet
<Kagee> jeg kan gi deg merkenavn / nummer om du vil ha
<jo-erlend> takker.
<Kagee> ... så snart jeg kommer hjem
<jo-erlend> hehe, ikke noe hastverk.
<locodir-user> Hallo..
<locodir-user> Kan noen hjelpe meg med ubuntu?
<locodir-user> Hvordan åpner man en mappe i terminalen?
<locodir-user> jeg skal kjøre en installasjonsfil
<Kagee> cd <mappenavn>
<Kagee> men - hvilken installasjonsfil er det snakk om ?
<locodir-user> install.sh
<locodir-user> chmod +x install.sh
<locodir-user> med denne kommandoen
<locodir-user> Installation:
<locodir-user>  - make sure you are on-line 
<locodir-user> - open konsole in Transformation Pack directory 
<locodir-user> - chmod +x install.sh 
<locodir-user> - sudo ./install.sh
<Kagee> vel ja, men installasjon for hvilket/hva slags program?
<locodir-user> Vistar7 Transformation Pack for Kubuntu
<Kagee> men ja. "cd <mappenavn>" for å gå inn i mapper, "ls" for å se hvilke filer som er i mappen
<locodir-user> den er på en annen stasjon
<locodir-user> hvordan "bytter jeg stasjon"?
<Kagee> stasjon? mener du minnepinne eller noe slik ?
<locodir-user> ok, fant ut at den er på "/media/Lager/Nedlastninger (Win 7)"
<Kagee> cd "/media/Lager/Nedlastninger (Win 7)"
<locodir-user> aha :D
<locodir-user> :D:D:D
<locodir-user> når jeg skriver chmod +x install.sh
<locodir-user> så skjer d ingenting
<Kagee> det skal ikke "skje noe"
<Kagee> linuckommandoer pleier ikke å si noe om alt gikk som det skulle
<Kagee> *linux
<locodir-user> ok, og så kommer det dette etter jeg har skrevet chmod +x install.sh
<locodir-user> [sudo] password for bruker
<Kagee> du mener etter at du har tastet "sudo ./install.sh" ?
<locodir-user> nei, etter dette: sudo ./install.sh
<locodir-user> skal jeg bare skrive inn passordet?
<Kagee> ja ...
<locodir-user> så står d "sudo: ./install.sh: command not found"
<Kagee> om du stoler på fyren som har laget install.sh så skriver du passordet.
<Kagee> dersom du skriver "sude ./install.sh" og får command not found, så står du antagelig ikke i riktig mappe
<locodir-user> ok
<Kagee> da må du cd til riktig mappe
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> Vet ikke helt hva jeg skal gjøre..
<locodir-user> Jeg er i riktig mappe
<Kagee> hva sier ls ?
<locodir-user> Aero_cursors.tar.gz       samrog131.sources.list        W7fonts.tar.gz cover.jpg                 screenshots                   W7sounds.tar.gz deKorator_theme.tar.gz    Vistar7-configuration.tar.gz  W7wallpapers.tar.gz install.sh                Vistar7_PlasmaTheme.tar.gz    Win7-IconTheme.tar.gz Readme, for god sake.txt  Vistar7_Splash.tar.gz
<Kagee> pwd?
<locodir-user> hva er pwd?
<Kagee> en kommando
<locodir-user> skrev d men skjedde ingenting
<locodir-user> ..
<locodir-user> "/media/Lager/Nedlastninger (Win 7)/Vistar7 - Windows 7 Transformation Pack for Kubuntu Jaunty 9.04"
<Kagee> kan du prøve å skrive "sudo ./install.sh" igjen ?
<locodir-user> kom det..
<locodir-user> sudo: ./install.sh: command not found
<Kagee> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -la > pastebinit
<locodir-user> et install pastebinit && ls -la > pastebinit Leser pakkelister ... Ferdig Skaper oversikt over avhengighetsforhold        Leser tilstandsinformasjon ... Ferdig    Følgende ekstra pakker vil bli installert.   python-configobj Følgende NYE pakker vil bli installert:   pastebinit python-configobj 0 oppgraderte, 2 nylig installerte, 0 å fjerne og 292 ikke oppgradert. Må hente 261kB med arkiver. Etter denne operasjonen vil 2 
<Kagee> jeg er kun interesert i url'en du får helt på slutten
<Kagee> teksten du limte inn ble kuttet
<locodir-user> Hent:1 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main python-configobj all 4.7.2+ds-1 [238kB] Hent:2 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe pastebinit all 1.1-2 [23,4kB] Hentet 261kB på 0s (345kB/s)      Velger den tidligere fravalgte pakken python-configobj. (Leser database ... 123429 filer og kataloger er installerte.) Pakker ut python-configobj (fra .../python-configobj_4.7.2+ds-1_all.deb) ... Velger d
<Kagee> jeg er kun interesert i url'en du får _helt_ på slutten
<locodir-user> apt-get install pastebinit && ls -la > pastebinit
<locodir-user> Leser pakkelister ... Ferdig
<locodir-user> Skaper oversikt over avhengighetsforhold 
<locodir-user> :D
<locodir-user> Leser tilstandsinformasjon ... Ferdig   
<locodir-user> Følgende ekstra pakker vil bli installert.
<Kagee> locodir-user: helt på slutten skal du få en url med pastebin eller paste i navnet. det er kun den jeg trenger
<Kagee> hvis du spammer mere meldinger nå, blir Berge sur på deg :-P
<locodir-user> Hent:1 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main python-configobj all 4.7.2+ds-1 [238kB]
<locodir-user> Hent:2 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe pastebinit all 1.1-2 [23,4kB]
<Sakarias> gud bedre
<Sakarias> seriøst?
<locodir-user> hihi
<Sakarias> not funny
<locodir-user> Det e joingen url her :p vent..
<Kagee> locodir-user: Sakarias får hjelpe deg litt, jeg må sykle hjem fra jobb
<Kagee> bajbaj
<locodir-user> Setter opp pastebinit (1.1-2) ...
<locodir-user> Dette kom helt på slutten
<Sakarias> så langt så har du bare installert pastebinit
<locodir-user> Ok, takk for hjelpen Kagee
<Sakarias> "ls -la | pastebinit"
<Sakarias> så får du en url tipper jeg
<locodir-user> Eneste url jeg ser er der det står "Hent : 1" og "Hent : 2"
<Sakarias> etter den kommandoen jeg skrev?
<locodir-user> skrev dette "et install pastebinit && ls -la > pastebinit"
<locodir-user> og "Y"
<Sakarias> nei
<Sakarias> 21:04:18 <Sakarias> "ls -la | pastebinit"
<Sakarias> den!
<Sakarias> uten " seff
<Sakarias> Mogget: hvor lang tid bruker Kagee på å sykle hjem?
<locodir-user> aha :D
<locodir-user> http://pastebin.com/vLK5pm0j
<locodir-user> puh :p
<Sakarias> chmod +x install.sh
<Sakarias> sudo ./install.sh
<locodir-user> jepp
<locodir-user> sudo: ./install.sh: command not found
<Sakarias> etter chmod?
<locodir-user> ingenting
<Sakarias> la -la install.sh
<locodir-user> -rw------- 1 tor tor 2472 2011-03-25 02:09 install.sh
<Sakarias> har den noen x'er sammen med rw ?
<Sakarias> gah
<Sakarias> er dette montert fra noe sted?
<Sakarias> eller er det lokalt filsystem?
<locodir-user> Er ikke sikekr
<locodir-user> Nettopp installert
<locodir-user> Startet opp med "Prøv ubuntu"
<locodir-user> Og så installerte jeg
<Sakarias> og du har rebootet etter installasjonen?
<locodir-user> Ja..
<locodir-user> Kan prøve å reboote på nytt.........
<Sakarias> det trengs ikke
<Sakarias> bare lurte på om du fremdles var på live-cd'n
<locodir-user> Den er ute
<Sakarias> hva er /media/Lager ?
<Sakarias> en usb disk?
<locodir-user> Aha.....
<locodir-user> Nå skjønner jeg... på skrivebordet står det "Avmonter" på "Lager"
<locodir-user> "Lager" er en logisk stasjon
<Sakarias> kopier katalogen over til hjemmeområdet ditt
<locodir-user> Ok
<Sakarias> ikke hele lager altså :P
<Sakarias> bare katalogen med det du prøver å installere
<locodir-user> Mappa :p
<Sakarias> katalogen
 * Sakarias er gammel
<Sakarias> het katalog når jeg lærte dette :P
<locodir-user> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES :D
<locodir-user> hihi
<Mogget> Sakarias: på en god dag 15 minutter kanskje
<locodir-user> Endelig
<Sakarias> locodir-user: du får installert ?
<locodir-user> Djisis.. D tok jo et år :p
<locodir-user> Jepp, Holder på å installere :)
<Sakarias> nei, 14 minutter siden jeg begynte å hjelpe deg
<locodir-user> Takk for hjelpa Sakarias
<Sakarias> Bare byggelig
<locodir-user> Puh :p
<Sakarias> såh... hva var det jeg drev med da tro...
<locodir-user> Vistar7 - Windows 7 Transformation Pack for Kubuntu Jaunty 9.04
<Sakarias> hehe, før jeg begynte med dette
<locodir-user> Tenkte jeg skulle bruke Windows utseende
<Sakarias> why?
<locodir-user> Skjønner meg ikke på linux
<locodir-user> :p
<Sakarias> derfor vil du at det skal se ut som windows?
<locodir-user> :p
<Sakarias> er jo fremdeles linux i bunn
<locodir-user> Er ikke vant til at alt er på andre plasser :p
<Sakarias> du tenker på hva?
<Mogget> locodir-user: det er faktisk enklere å bare ta overgangen på sparket.
<locodir-user> Er helt ny på linux.. Så jeg tenkte at jeg skulle prøve linux hvis at alt ikke var så forvirrende
<Mogget> nå prøver du bare å overbevise deg selv om at linux er iwndows.
<Sakarias> gnome er jo ikke så ekstremt forskjellige fra windows
<locodir-user> Er vant til å se ned til høyre hjørnet for klokka og taksbar feks
<Sakarias> da kan du jo bare flytte menyen dit
<virtuelv> helt til det bare er Unity, hvor du ikke kan flytte noe som helst :P
<locodir-user> Joda..men tenkte jeg skulle se om det var mer "behagelig" med windows-utseende
<virtuelv> (med andre ord - like greit å bare venne seg til øvre høyre hjørne)
<Sakarias> virtuelv: er vant med det... er osx bruker :P
 * virtuelv har prøvd å like OS X uten å klare det
<locodir-user> Har dere noen tips til IRC program?
<Sakarias> weechat :P
<virtuelv> locodir-user: xchat
<Sakarias> tror nok xchat er et bedre valg ja :P
<virtuelv> du kan velge mellom xchat og xchat-gnome
<virtuelv> jeg foretrekker førstnevnte
<Sakarias> har prøve xchat-gnome par ganger... ikke mye overbevist
<virtuelv> men xchat-gnome har fancy notifikasjoner
<locodir-user> Prøver XChat
<Mogget> hva med irssi?
<Sakarias> Mogget: seriøst?
<Mogget> er kanskje litt for mye cli og for lite gui, men er jo en solid klient
<Mogget> glem det, jeg tenkte meg ikke om
<Sakarias> hehe
<virtuelv> btw, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-April/032988.html
<locodir-user> Hva synes dere om Ubuntu 11?
<locodir-user> Beta er vel ikke så lurt å installere kanskje..
<Sakarias> har testet den såvidt i en VM....
<locodir-user> Åh for en frihet med Ubuntu
<virtuelv> locodir-user: bruker den til daglig, men skygger inntil videre unna det nye UIet
<locodir-user> I forhold til Windows
<Sakarias> tror ikke jeg har testet det nye guie
<virtuelv> jeg liker ikke helt at både gnome-shell og unity er på vei mot å ligne på OS X
<virtuelv> og den usability-testen jeg postet link til litt lenger opp avslører bare en del av problemene
<tor_> Da er jeg på Xchat
<Sakarias> gratis
<tor_> Er sikkert 10 år siden jeg brukte IRC
<Sakarias> du har ikke gått glipp av så mye :P
<tor_> Neida :p
<tor_> Men er jo et "must" når man må ha hjelp til noe
<Sakarias> tja... google pleier å hjelpe meg for det meste
<tor_> Off.. Æ Googla mæ ihjæl
<hjd> høres betryggende ut for de av oss som ikke hadde hørt om irc for 10 år siden :p
<jo-erlend> ville det være en idé å få terminalemulatoren til å gi et signal når kommandoen som kjøres returnerer 0? 
<Sakarias> 0, som i ingen feil?
 * locodir-user is now "tor_"
<jo-erlend> for eksempel at kommandoen du skrev blir farget grønn hvis det funka og rød hvis det ikke funka? 
<jo-erlend> man kan ikke endre prinsippene, men hvis man kan gjøre prinsippene mer tydelige uten å ødelegge noe, så bør det være ønskelig?
<tor_> *Liker*
<tor_> Er litt forvirrende når man ikke "vet hva som skjedde"
<jo-erlend> man vet hva som skjedde hvis det ikke skjer noe. Da skjedde det du trodde skulle skje. Men det ville være mer vennlig med litt uskyldig fargekoding.
<tor_> Ok.. men tenkte mest på oss "landkrabber" :p
<tor_> Nei gløm d......
<tor_> Man må jo bli vant til et operativsystem
<jo-erlend> ikke glem det. Husk det. Det finnes ingen grunn til å ikke gjøre sånne endringer for å gjøre ting mer brukervennlige for nybegynnere. 
<Kagee> Sakarias: o/
<jo-erlend> Kagee, rfc på den tanken?
<jo-erlend> finnes det noen grunn til å _ikke_ gjøre det?
<Sakarias> Kagee: w00t?
 * jo-erlend _liker_ sin egen idé og er optimistisk!
<Kagee> jo-erlend: jeg anbefaler at du skaffer deg et softwarepatent på den i usa
<jo-erlend> bah
<Kagee> _jeg_ trenger ikke beep
<jo-erlend> beep?
<Kagee> men jeg tror det hadde vært en veldig god ide, som jeg ikke fant noen lette svar på på google, derfor hinter om softwarepatenter :-P
<jo-erlend> gjøres fargekoding i bash eller i terminalemulatoren nå? 
<jo-erlend> det kan kanskje være vanskelig å gjøre det i bash ettersom linjen allerede er skrevet? Dette vet jeg lite om. 
<Kagee> usikker
<Kagee> jeg tenkte på lyd etter utført kommando...
<jo-erlend> ... men hvis Ayatana nå setter så store ressurser inn i å få terminalen i ubuntu server til å ha aubergine bakgrunn, så... Bør vel kanskje dette også være mulig på et  vis?
<jo-erlend> ah, ja... Interessant. Ideelt sett, bør ikke handlingen være hardkodet. 
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er om man kan gjøre det i bash, eller om det må gjøres i emulatoren. Hvis det må gjøres i emulatoren, bør det kanskje også trigge en dbus hendelse, så da kan man bruke lyder eller en boble eller hva det måtte være, men enten det gjelder lyder eller bobler, så vil det bare bekrefte feil og det har vi fra før. Hvis det bekrefter riktige kommandoer, så blir jo folk sinnsyke. 
<jo-erlend> men det å farge kommandoen du skrev avhengig av resultatet av kommandoen, det bør være mulig, tror jeg. 
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-16
<Guest78744> Hvordan "killer" man en prosess/program i Wine?
<Guest78744> Tenkte jeg skulle avslutte Firefox Portable uten at programmet glemmer hvilke viduer jeg har opp
<Guest78744> e
<Guest97043> Tor noob
<tor_> Er det noen her?
<tor_> Hvordan avslutter man en prosess?
<Kagee> kill -9 prosessID
<hjd> God aften alle sammen! Er det andre som tester Natty som har merket av Norsk bokmål ikke oversetter installasjonen lengre? (bug 762809)
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 762809 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installation is not translated properly for language "Norwegian Bokmål"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762809
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-17
<blaamann> fin påske
<Kagee> http://www.humblebundle.com/#topcontributors
<Kagee> hirr. natch VS gary :)
<Kagee> *notch
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-09
<heinkel_111> http://no.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<heinkel_111> min apt-update feiler hele tiden med denne meldingen
<heinkel_111> noen som vet den riktige prosedyren for å laste ned og installere gpg-nøklene til archive.ubuntu.no?
<jo-erlend__> heinkel_111, Berge gjør i alle fall. Tror han er på nettverket her selvom han ikke er i kanalen.
<jo-erlend__> ftpmaster@ubuntu.com kan jo også høres lovende ut. :)
<heinkel_111> jo-erlend__: jeg har funnet noe som ser ut som en brukbar workaround
<jo-erlend__> flottagitt! :)
<heinkel_111> jo-erlend__:
<heinkel_111> [code]
<heinkel_111> sudo apt-get clean
<heinkel_111> cd /var/lib/apt
<heinkel_111> sudo mv lists lists.old
<heinkel_111> sudo mkdir -p lists/partial
<heinkel_111> sudo apt-get clean
<heinkel_111> sudo apt-get update[/code]
<heinkel_111> oops
<heinkel_111> gærn paste
<heinkel_111> skulle paste en link til en post der jeg hadde skrevet om den, ikke alle stegene :(
<jo-erlend__> :)
<heinkel_111> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58009-GPGbad-signature-error-message-from-apt-get-update-hacker-attempt-or-what
<heinkel_111> det var linken jeg skulle poste
<hjd> http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2012/04/08/algorithms-in-programming-classes/
<jo-erlend__> nå skjedde det noe, tror jeg. Plutselig var det mange norske nettsteder som falt ned.
<Kagee> f.eks?
<phezo> hi
<Atluxity> hi
<phezo> Whats teh weather like today in norway
<Atluxity> we all rojoice, its above 0
<Atluxity> *rejoice
<Atluxity> but mostly rainy toady
<Atluxity> *today
<phezo> Nice
<phezo> http://s14.postimage.org/dxc5hxrsf/aspen114787n.jpg
<phezo> view from outside the house today
<phezo> http://s14.postimage.org/5pa7wxzvz/aspen114787i.jpg
<phezo> another view
<Atluxity> nice landscape
<carestad> hm, noen som bruker precise og ikke får logget inn med Buypass?
<carestad> ser ut til å ha sluttet og fungere
<phezo> http://postimage.org/gallery/lykmoym/
<phezo> Heres a gallery of images from our ranch
<phezo> year round
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-10
<SlimG> Min Lenovo X121e finner ikke OS når jeg resetter BIOS/EFI, er dette normalt? hvordan får jeg fikset den så den booter igjen? (supergrubdisk eneste utvei?)
<geirha> Har den flere disker? sjekk at den booter rett disk.
<SlimG> Den har bare en SSD, når jeg forsøker å boote den direkte via boot-menyen til lenovo, dumper den meg bare umiddelbart tilbake til boot-menyen til Lenovo
<SlimG> Hvis jeg reinstallerer Ubuntu, bootes Ubuntu fint til jeg resetter BIOS/EFI, da har jeg samme problemet igjen
<SlimG> lagres det noe UUID (disk/partisjoner) i EFI som kanskje forsvinner når jeg resetter?
<geirha> Mulig. Har ikke satt meg inn i de nye bios-greine.
<SlimG> Noen som vet hvor det blir av kernelmodulen efivars? Finner den ikke på 12.04, i følge https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/935736 var den borte en stund, men tilbake nå
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 935736 in linux (Ubuntu) "/sys/firmware/efi/vars unavailable (efivars module not loaded)" [Medium,Invalid]
<Atluxity> noen som har nr til jo-erlend ?
<Atluxity> ble nervøs for hvor han var hen, men fant han :D
<Atluxity> http://nuug.no/live.m3u
<Atluxity> der er han live og snakker om ubuntu på #Nuug sitt månedlige medlemsmøte
<si-m1> http://lwn.net/Articles/491516/
<si-m1> remote root @ samba since v3.0
<si-m1> satse på at ubuntu kommer med sikkerhetspatch snart
<RoyK> oops
<RoyK> si-m1: veit du noe om hvilken tcp-port dette blir?
<si-m1> jau, 138, 139 og 445
<si-m1> da har du dekka alle, vet ikke hvem av dem som er berørt av feilen
<RoyK> ikke 137?
<si-m1> og 137 udp
<si-m1> hmm 137 + 138 udp
<si-m1> 445 og 139 tcp
<RoyK> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dports 137,138,139,445 -j DROP # (og udp)
<si-m1> du kan jo sjekke selv hos deg, med netstat -lnp
<RoyK> type, nødløsning på en boks jeg ikke kan gjøre masse kødd med herfra
<si-m1> japp, er det jeg har hos meg
<si-m1> iptables to the resuce
<si-m1> *rescue
<RoyK> jau
<Sakarias> har ingen smb bokser som er tilgjengelig fra verden... her hjemme, så har den eneste med kunnskap, allerede sudo rettigheter på smb boksen :P
<si-m1> slår aldri feil at det er trøbbel på de portene der
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> både på windows og på samba
<si-m1> hirr
 * trench slaps Brumle 
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-11
<Brumle> trench: ?
<trench> hei på deg
<trench> du også fått barn eller siden du ikke var på nuug igår :P
<Brumle> nope. Bare noe annet som _måtte_ gjøres
<trench> det sier dem alle :P
<Brumle> jæu..  Men jeg pleier å gjøre et godt forsøk i å duke opp. Spes når det er et så fint tema :)
 * RoyK var på høgskoleområdet, men glemte hele greia
<Atluxity> Brumle: godt å høre du var fornøyd med temaet
<huayra> finnes det video av gårsdagens foredrag?
<huayra>  jo-erlend, jeg var på jobb til 19 i går, så jeg fikk ikke med meg det hverken ved HiO eller online.. :/
<Atluxity> huayra: ja, vi holder på å konvertere videoen til forskjellige formater nå. noen er allerede tilgjengelige
<Atluxity> vent skal jeg finne lenke
<Atluxity> http://www.nuug.no/pub/video/published/20120410-ubuntu.ogv
<Atluxity> evnt .mpeg - og x264 er på vei, men ikke ferdig enda
<jo-erlend> http://www.h-online.com/open/features/What-one-line-of-code-can-teach-us-1517503.html
<jo-erlend> hehe. Jeg hadde litt lite tid til å lage presentasjonen. Neste gang tror jeg at jeg skal bruke en litt lavere oppløsning for skjermbilder. :)
<jo-erlend> woops. En liten faktafeil. Jeg mente ikke at Wikipedia hadde sagt 5 ganger så mange brukere. Jeg mente fem ganger så stor vekst. :)
<jo-erlend> relativt stor feil, når jeg tenker meg om. :(
<Atluxity> det er sånn som skjer :)
<Atluxity> Si ifra dersom du eller andre du vet om kunne tenke deg å presentere noe, vi er åpne for forslag :)
<Atluxity> vi prøver å ha ting klart en del tidligere enn vi fikk til denne gangen
<huayra> Atluxity, takk for det. Fant den og sa at det kommer frem til Zeitgeist så vips slutter det
<huayra> jo-erlend, det var en ganske fin presentasjon av overgangen
<huayra> Dog er jeg skeptisk til den veksten som vises hos VG
<Atluxity> hvilken versjon slutta brått?
<jo-erlend> den veksten som vises, er nok ganske reell. Det vises jo også i veldig mange andre statistikker, selvom de i seg selv er litt mindre tydelige. Det er veldig mange som har fått en ordentlig aha-opplevelse etter at Unity kom inn.
<jo-erlend> tror det er veldig mange som har lyst til å like GNU+Linux og som har hatt det installert, men som bruker Windows oftere. Så det behøver ikke egentlig være helt nyrekruttering, men at folk som har begge deler har begynt å bruke Ubuntu mer enn de gjorde før. Det er jo fremdeles vekst.
<Atluxity> huayra: hvilken versjon var det som slutta brått? 264?
<huayra> ja
<huayra> Atluxity, men nå er det ok, så jeg
<huayra> lastet ned ogg nå (tok 264fordi den var den minste da jeg begynte å laste ned, men dette skyldtes jo at den ikke var ferdig dekodet ;)
<Atluxity> ja, vi la ut lenkene litt før vi var klare for det
<huayra> Atluxity, kult
<huayra> hadde hatt lyst til å være der... Jeg har sat meg litt inn i problematikken rundt Banshee, samt modellen for Ubuntu sin SOftware Center og marketsplassen der
<huayra> men, men... neste gang kanskje :)
<Atluxity> var noen hardbarka debian-folk der, så ble litt skremt når man dro inn problematikken rundt iceweasel og firefox... :P
<trench> |[11/04/12-12:47] < egil_>Er møtet i går tilgjengelig i opptak nå?
<trench> |[11/04/12-12:50] < pere>egil_: komprimering pågår fortsatt.
<trench> så vet ikke om de er ferdig nå
<Atluxity> joda, er ferdig nå
<GtHoo> heisann
<GtHoo> Trenger litt hjelp her.
<Atluxity> hey
<GtHoo> Har en Probook 4330s laptop med ubuntu på, men jeg klarer ikke få wifi til å fungere
<GtHoo> Kan noen hjelpe med? :)
<Atluxity> jeg har ikke andledning til å bidra akkurat nå, men om du henger her litt så er jeg sikker på at noen svarer deg :)
<Atluxity> jobber kveld :\
<GtHoo> :/
<GtHoo> jo-erlend: har du tid til å hjelpe? :D
<jo-erlend> ... med?
<GtHoo> Har ebn probook 4330s laptop med ubuntu på, men jeg klarer ikke å få wifi til å fungere
<GtHoo> *en
<Atluxity> får du noen feilmeldinger osv?
<GtHoo> Nei
<GtHoo> Kan ikke noe serlig om ubuntu, så bare å spørre
<jo-erlend> GtHoo, har du sett om det finnes noen proprietære drivere for det i Jockey?
<GtHoo> Nei. Hvordan gjør jeg det?
<trench> GtHoo: probook?
<GtHoo> HP probook 4330s
<GtHoo> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<GtHoo> Det var det du mente?
<trench> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869278
<jo-erlend> GtHoo, mhm.
<trench> rt2800pci skal brukes ser det ut som
<trench> sudo modprobe rt2800pci
<trench> hva sier denne hvis du tar dmesg
<GtHoo> hmm, vent litt. virker ikke som jeg får copy / paste her..
<Atluxity> prøv midt-klikk
<GtHoo_> tror ikke jeg får se alt som kommer
<trench> trenger bare siste
<trench> men ser ut som om du trenger proprietære drivere
<GtHoo_> [ 4765.530423] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<GtHoo_> den?
<GtHoo_> eller skulle du ha alt?
<trench> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11394117&postcount=17
<GtHoo_> ^den fungerer ikke. På "wget http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/2814031/angepasster-DPO_RT3562_3592_3062_LinuxSTA_V2.4.1.1_20101217.tar.gz" får jeg
<GtHoo_> Connecting to media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org|213.95.41.13|:80... connected.
<GtHoo_> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<GtHoo_> 2012-04-11 19:10:12 ERROR 404: Not Foun
<trench> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sorry-bin-zu-bloed-treiber-zu-wlan-compilieren/#post-2814031
<trench> ligger der
<GtHoo_> Men får 404 på andre linje.
<GtHoo_> tror jeg får gi opp for i dag..
<trench> funket fint her
<jo-erlend> GtHoo_, hvilken versjon av Ubuntu er det du bruker?
<GtHoo_> fikk til den delen nå. Men med "sudo iwlist scan" får jeg
<GtHoo_> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<GtHoo_> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<GtHoo_> wlan0     No scan results
<GtHoo_> 11.10
<GtHoo> Jeg fikk det til fra den siden, etter 2-3 forsøk :)
<Atluxity> så nå er du online med wifien din?
<GtHoo> japp :D
<Atluxity> det er godt
<jo-erlend> wohoo!
<GtHoo> :D
<trench> i linux må man aldri gi opp, man må være som den standhaftige tinsoldaten
 * trench klapper GtHoo på hode
<RoyK> WARNING: 27.37˚C > 25˚C <-- godt og varmt på datarommet...
<Sakarias> har sett verre
<RoyK> ja... men det var 25 grader for bare en drøy time siden, og nede på 20-tallet tidligere i dag
<Sakarias> høres ut som det er stappet for mye inn på rommet, enn kjøleanlegget klarer
<RoyK> Sakarias: det er ikke installert noe nytt i det siste
<RoyK> det er derimot tatt ut en del
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-12
<jo-erlend> Første runde i Unity Vs Panel kan sees her: http://ubuntuone.com/6B3OJrY8yfoP08vcoNsulZ
<jo-erlend> jeg lagde altså en naturtro oppgave for meg selv og utførte den i Gnome Panel først og i Unity etterpå. Jeg tok opp begge gangene. Så spilte jeg begge videoene side ved side mens jeg tok opp. Resultatene sier noe, for å si det sånn. Og jeg gjorde så godt jeg kunne i begge. Ikke noe juks.
<jo-erlend> varer i 4m 20s omtrent.
<jo-erlend> natta :)
<Zta> =)
<barf> jo-erlend:  vpken?
<barf> *våken?
<barf> jo-erlend: Hvordan bytter man mellom Gnome Panel og Unity?
<Atluxity> jeg vet egentlig ikke, men kanskje http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/11/install-the-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/ kan gi deg et hint, barf ?
<GtHoo> er det vanlig at ubuntu bruker mer strøm enn windows 7?
<GtHoo> Snakker om laptop.
<si-m1> har ikke målt
<si-m1> du kan sjekke strømforbruket i ubuntu hvis du klikker på historikk
<si-m1> står antall Watt og slikt
<GtHoo> oh, takk
<si-m1> høyreklikk på batteriet
<GtHoo> bare det at nå har jeg bare batteritid i 2 timer, og ikke 4 som jeg hadde på windows
<si-m1> oki.. har opplevd at de kalkuleringa er litt feil iblant
<si-m1> stod 2 timer veldig lenge en gang
<GtHoo> sto 40 min på meg i to timer. Da skrudde den seg av.
<si-m1> men den grafen har også en sånn estimeringssak
<si-m1> hvor du kan velge selv hvor mange minutter den skal basere seg på
<si-m1> så ser du når den tror den er utladet
<si-m1> er faktisk veldig bra den strømgreia i ubuntu
<si-m1> sånn utover at den tydligvis har sluttet med gode estimat
<GtHoo> Er det noen ubuntu programmer som du/dere annbefaler?
<RoyK> vim :)
<GtHoo> Jeg digger de "flere skrivebord" tingen.
 * GtHoo vet ikke hva det heter..
<si-m1> virtuelle skrivebord
<si-m1> det er en ganske gammel ting som fins på alle os nå
<GtHoo> Har aldri merket det på windows :)
<si-m1> nai, må vel ha noe ekstrastuffs der
<si-m1> nvidia leverte det via driveren sin en gang i tiden
<si-m1> av alle ting
<jo-erlend> GtHoo, helt vanlig at Ubuntu 11.10 bruker mye mer strøm enn Windows. Det er ikke vanlig for Ubuntu generelt.
<jo-erlend> eller i hvertfall ikke så mye.
<jo-erlend> 12.04 har fikset veldig mye på det der. Gikk fra 4t til 7t eller noe sånt mellom 11.10 og 12.04.
<GtHoo> er ikke helt inn i ubuntu, men trodde 11.10 var den nyeste?
<jo-erlend> GtHoo, 12.04 slippes 26. April. Det er en veldig deilig oppgradering.
<jo-erlend> det er noen som sammenlikner det med Windows Vista/7 og jeg tror det stemmer ganske bra. 11.10 er fin, men litt treg og bruker mye strøm. 12.04 er rask og bruker lite strøm. :)
<jo-erlend> haha, det tok jo helt av: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/which-saves-more-time-unity-or-gnome-panel-video
<carestad> noen exim-1337s her?
<carestad> sliter noe med virtuelt domeneoppsett
<carestad> med splittede alias-filer
<carestad> type /etc/exim4/virtual/foo.com for domenet foo.com osv.
 * RoyK har en glimrende exim-kur: apt-get install postfix
<carestad> RoyK: neh.
<carestad> prøvde å få splittet ut alias-filene med postfix, men fant ingen løsning på det
<carestad> på internetten, altså
<RoyK> og jeg som trodde "nett" var intetkjønn..
<carestad> not in my world
<carestad> :p
 * RoyK deler ikke helt verden med carestad 
<carestad> men postfix har støtte for å dytte ut virtuelle domener til en egen alias-fil
<carestad> bare ikke domene-spesifikke, slik jeg forstod det
<RoyK> trodde postfix støtta det aller meste, jeg...
<carestad> det støtter det sikkert og
<carestad> er vel bare jeg som ikke har funnet det rette Google-søket enda
<si-m1> postfix støtter alt
<si-m1> men tror exim gjør det også
<carestad> av en eller annen grunn er oppsettet på CentOS-boksen jeg snoker på helt annerledes enn på Ubuntu-boksen
<carestad> for øvrig andre som har det her problemet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/940596 ?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 940596 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "Saving screenshots to desktop folder saves to last saved folder instead" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<carestad> if so; klikk gjerne på "affected". kanskje ett mindre irritasjonsmoment i 12.04
<carestad> med mindre det er for seint
<carestad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/977228
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 977228 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "[Ubuntu 12.04] gnome-screenshot forgets "last-save-directory"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<carestad> den der er vel aktuell og
<RoyK> !bug 978458
<RoyK> bug 978458
<RoyK> ¿idiobot?
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 978458 in samba (Ubuntu Hardy) "CVE-2012-1182: "root" credential remote code execution" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978458
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-13
<malin> jo-erlend_: fin den videoen der du sammenligner unity + gnome-classic :)
<malin> vs gnome panel blir det jo merst rett å si :)
<jo-erlend_> malin, hehe, det skapte endel furore. :)
<malin> tipper det. postet i online-kanalen også, da det er mange unity-motstandere der... hihi
<malin> hm, og nå er det i gang igjen... hehe
<malin> hvordan ser guiet til gnome3 ut?!
<sigurdga> malin: pent :p
<sigurdga> men kanskje ikke i ubuntu
<malin> hehe :p
<malin> var en som sa han likte utseenet ti gnome3 best.(eller guiet da) så jeg tenkte at hm.. hvordan ser det egentlig ut :) men men
<malin> og sånn går å dagan
<sigurdga> er nok lettest å søke litt på nett, eller håpet du at jo-erlend_ skulle lage en video? :)
<malin> jeg håper nå at jo-erlend_ lager en video for alle ubuntus mysterier fremmover :)
<malin> eller kansje ikke :)
<sigurdga> hehe
<jo-erlend_> Gnome 3 har to offisielle skrivebord; Gnome Panel og Gnome Shell. Si det til alle du kjenner. Å snakke om Gnome 3 på den måten er helt meningsløst. Det blir litt som å si at "jeg synes Nettleseren er veldig fin å bruke på nettet". Hvilken nettleser? :)
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: hva mener du med gnome panel her?
<jo-erlend_> jeg har fått satt opp en fin løsning nå, som gir veldig god kvalitet på video, så det kommer nok endel. Hvis jeg nå bare får ordnet med lydkortet mitt, så blir det enda flere.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, klassiske skrivebordet som Ubuntu brukte før Unity.
<jo-erlend_> til venstre i den videoen malin snakker om.
<sigurdga> aha. men det er litt dumt å blande inn det, det heter jo fallback-mode av en grunn
<jo-erlend_> ja, markedsføring.
<sigurdga> å gi inntrykk av at brukerne har to modus å velge mellom er jo bare forvirrende
<jo-erlend_> det _heter_ forresten ikke fallback. Det heter Gnome Panel.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, det er sant. På samme måte som Gnome har Rhythmbox og Banshee. Så å si "Gnome 3 musikkspilleren" gir ingen mening det heller.
<malin> jepp, og unity er et eget prosjekt, men som kjører på toppen av gnome3, men er ikke noe offesielt gnome3-skrivebord
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: gnome-3-musikkspilleren: https://live.gnome.org/Design/Apps/Music
<jo-erlend_> hehe, nettopp.
<jo-erlend_> "nettstedet" :)
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: jeg leser planet gnome regelmessig, og har ikke ikke hørt "Gnome Panel" der. Gnome panel er, fra gammelt av, den tingen i toppen og bunnen av systemet.
<malin> ah, har du vær på nettstedet i det siste?
<malin> hm.. hvilket nettsted? Nei, det der nettstedet :p knis
<sigurdga> s/stedet/skjermen/
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, det er det i Gnome 3.4 også, som er i Ubuntu 12.04.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: så det er ubuntu som kaller det Gnome Panel?
<GtHoo> er gnome noe jeg burde bruke?
<jo-erlend_> problemet er jo at Gnome Panel var det eneste skrivebordet i Gnome i 11 år. Derfor var det unødvendig å spesifisere navnet. Så navnet Gnome Panel er ikke godt kjent.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, nei. Gnome.
<jo-erlend_> GtHoo, det er det som brukes i vanlig Ubuntu som standard.
<GtHoo> oh
<sigurdga> Men _hvor_ er det referert til "Gnome Panel" som navn?
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: jeg utelukker ikke at du har rett :)
<superos_ux31> Det lurer jeg også på. Dette er forvirrende av Ubuntu.
<GtHoo> Men hva er forskjellen på de forskjellig gnome da?
<jo-erlend_> GtHoo, men Ubuntu har mange forskjellige skrivebord. Det har vært endel forvirring rundt det der det siste halvåret, fordi det plutselig har dukket opp noen nye. Også var det en glipp i forrige versjon av Ubuntu, at man brukte feil tema og sånt. Så det så og føltes annerledes ut og da trodde folk at det var annerledes, selvom det var det samme som vi alltid har brukt før.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, jeg har brukt endel tid på det temaet. Jeg kan garantere deg at jeg har sjekket alle fakta rundt denne saken :)
<sigurdga> GtHoo: Gnome3 er nye gnome. Ubuntu har ødelagt det litt, så det er best å teste i annen distro, men det er moderne, men på en annen måte enn Unity.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: er bare så rart at det er nytt for meg
<GtHoo> SÃ¥ man kan laste ned forskjellig typer gnome, og heller bruke de?
<sigurdga> Det kalles vel Gnome Classic, eller tilogmed Ubuntu classic i ubuntu
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, ikke så veldig. Jeg kalte det aldri Gnome Panel før jeg heller. Det var aldri nødvendig.
<jo-erlend_> GtHoo, jepp. Last ned Gnome Shell, for eksempel: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gnome-shell. Så kan du velge det neste gang du logger inn. Det er veldig fint det også.
<sigurdga> GtHoo: aptitude install gnome-shell i ubuntu (sist jeg sjekket), aptitude install gnome i debian
<superos_ux31> Hvorfor kaller de det da GNOME Classic i Ubuntu? Hvis de vil at vi skal omtale det som Gnome Panel?
<sigurdga> superos_ux31: jeg har ikke sett andre omtale det som Gnome Panel enn jo-erlend_
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, ja. Det er grusomt dårlig kommunisert. Hadde vi kommunisert dette ordentlig, hadde det ikke vært noen krangling om Unity og Gnome Shell og alt det der. Vi har rett og slett FUD-et oss selv.
<superos_ux31> Dessuten hvis jeg installerer gnome-shell i 12.04 blir det valget GNOME ved innlogging.
<sigurdga> og jeg har lest Planet Gnome i nesten ti år
<superos_ux31> Hvorfor bruke ulike navn?
<malin> hm, jeg husker da det stod gnome-panel en eller annen gang før, men jeg har bare tenkt på skrivebordet som gnome
<jo-erlend_> superos_ux31, Gnome har lyst til å kalle det Gnome Fallback, fordi de vil fremheve at Gnome Shell er noe nytt og fantastisk. Ubuntu kalte det Ubuntu Classic da Unity ble standard desktop, for å synliggjøre... Men programmet heter Gnome Panel :)
<sigurdga> De _bør_ hete "Gnome" og "Gnome Classic" eller "Gnome3" og "Gnome Classic" om man trenger å skille mellom dem.
<jo-erlend_> superos_ux31, forskjellige grupper og forskjellige mål.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: Programmet som heter gnome-panel er de to linjalene øverst og nederst på skjermen
<sigurdga> i Classig
<sigurdga> s/g/c/
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, i hvertfall ikke Gnome 3. Det gjør saken mye verre. Det impliserer at det forrige skrivebordet var Gnome 2, noe folk tror. Men det er jo også i Gnome 3. Og nå som Ubuntu går over fra Gnome 2 til Gnome 3, så må jo det da bety at Gnome 2 blir borte? Men så er det jo der fremdeles... Veldig forvirrende.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, jepp.
<sigurdga> om man skulle starte gnome før i tiden, fra noe annet enn gnome, så startet man gnome-tingene med "gnome-session", om vi skal inn på detaljer
<malin> ja, mange tror at det er gnome2.... :S
<superos_ux31> Flott. Da har vi Gnome Panel, Ubuntu Classic og GNOME Classic for samme skrivebordsmiljø.
<malin> kanskje skrive ei kort liste da
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, gnome-session brukes enda, enten du bruker Unity, Unity 2D, Gnome Shell eller Gnome Panel.
<malin> 1. gnome-panel
<malin> 2. gnome-shell
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: ja
<malin> 3. gnome-panel og gnome-shell er gnome uavhengig om deter gnome 1. 3 og 3 osv
<jo-erlend_> superos_ux31, og for å kjøre det enda litt mer morsomt, er ingen av de der skrivebordsmiljøer. De er bare skrivebord. :)
<jo-erlend_> superos_ux31, det er Gnome som er skrivebordsmiljøet :)
<malin> mhm
<superos_ux31> jo-erlend_: De er fra Ikea?
<sigurdga> superos_ux31: i Debian, som er Ubuntus stamfar, får du begge gnomene med å installere "gnome" som da er et skrivebordsmiljø. Men riktignok er det nye fancy gnome som starter opp når du starter det.
<jo-erlend_> dessuten er det forskjellige uttrykk for det der også. Hvorfor er Gnome Panel et skrivebord mens Docky bare er en dock? Når går det fra å være et skrivebord til å være et shell?
<jo-erlend_> så... Vi har en jobb å gjøre med å rydde opp i kommunikasjonen.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: Gnome Panel er ikke et skrivebord, det er en dokk.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, Gnome er jo uenig i det.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: vær så snill og gi meg _en_ offisiell referanse
<jo-erlend_> det er Ubuntu også. :)
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: du kan fortsatt ha rett, men et virker umåtelig dumt
<jo-erlend_> ja, men det _er_ umåtelig dumt.
<jo-erlend_> jeg har prøvd å forklare dette i et halvt år. Det er veldig vanskelig å forstå. Det er veldig vanskelig å forklare også.
<sigurdga> men det høres ut som vranglære og FUD, når det ikke kommer noen referanser
<sigurdga> Tilogmed wikipedia sier at: GNOME Panel is a highly configurable launcher and taskbar for GNOME. It forms a core part of the GNOME desktop.
<jo-erlend_> ja. Å si at Gnome Panel er en del av kjernen i Gnome er jo fullstendig vranglære.
<sigurdga> om du hadde lest avsnitt to hadde du sett: It has been replaced in GNOME 3.x by default with GNOME Shell, which only works with the Mutter window manager. GNOME Panel serves as Fallback Mode when Mutter can not be executed, although it can still be activated if a user still wishes to use it as their default desktop.[1]
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, men altså... Poenget er jo at folk bruker det forskjellig. Når man snakker om Ubuntu Desktop, så har man jo også ment Gnome med panelene, ikke sant? Hvis man har snakket om AWN eller noe sånt, så har man ikke lenger snakket om Ubuntu Desktop.
<sigurdga> Men jeg tenkte det ble litt voldsomt med pasting
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: du har sikkert rett, men slutt å omtale det som Gnome Panel
<jo-erlend_> hvorfor det? Det er det det heter.
<jo-erlend_> Gnome Panel 3.4 er det offisielle navnet.
<sigurdga> vær så snill! REFERANSE
<jo-erlend_> https://code.launchpad.net/gnome-panel
<jo-erlend_> https://live.gnome.org/GnomePanel
<sigurdga> Og _hvor_ på disse sidene ser du noe som gjør at du tror det er et skrivebord?
<jo-erlend_> at det er det brukere ser. Brukere navngir ikke teknologier de ikke ser.
<superos_ux31> Hvordan er det best å forklare disse valgene for en svigerfar på 60 år? At han kan velge ulike skrivebordsutseende ved innlogging? Det er mitt problem i dag, eller senere i kveld når jeg skal levere en laptop med Ubuntu på.
<sigurdga> superos_ux31: du trenger ikke. Si at han skal bruke GNOME.
<superos_ux31> sigurdga: Haha, ok.
<malin> tja, her står det litt om hva gnome-panel er: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Panel
<jo-erlend_> superos_ux31, gi ham Ubuntu. Det er ikke nødvendig å snakke om disse tingene i det hele tatt. Du begynner jo ikke å forklare Window Blinds til en nybegynner i Windows heller.
<malin> core part of the gnome-desktop
<jo-erlend_> ja. Det er altså ikke sant.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: Det er ingenting på https://live.gnome.org/GnomePanel som får meg til å tro at det er noe annet enn wikipediaartikkelen sier (og jeg selv har visst i ti år)
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, ok. Kan du forklare hva _du_ mener at et skrivebord er i datasammenheng?
<malin> gnome deriot er i følge denne wikipediaartikkelen et skrivebord: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<jo-erlend_> malin, det blir tradisjonelt kalt et skrivebordsmiljø.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, skrivebordsmiljø er noe annet.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: ikke bland inn dette for brukere
<sigurdga> "skrivebordet" du ser i gnome2/classic/fallback er Nautilus
<sigurdga> det trenger man ikke blande inn for brukerene
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, ok. Hvorfor bruker ikke Ubuntu Gnome?
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: blir ikke det litt som å spørre hvorfor jeg ikke bruker ubuntu?
<sigurdga> neida, tuller.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, nei. Altså. Ubuntu bruker jo Gnome 3 som standard. Men det er jo Unity. Så hvis Gnome er et skrivebord, hva er da Unity?
<sigurdga> Ubuntu bruker _ikke_ gnome 3 som standard når du laster Unity. Det er _veldig_ lite felles nå.
<jo-erlend_> skal vi vedde?
<sigurdga> Det er en del gnome3 under panseret
<jo-erlend_> skrivebordsmiljøet er Gnome 3.
<sigurdga> ca 1/4 av gnome3, kanskje, ja
<malin> er en god del ting som ser gnome ut i unity i alle fall
<malin> programmene jeg bruker ser ut til å være gnome f.eks.
<sigurdga> Unity er et annet Gnome-shell enn Gnome-shell :)
<jo-erlend_> men hvis vi skal si at Ubuntu ikke bruker Gnome fordi vi bruker Firefox, så kunne man jo også si at en bruker som bruker Opera ikke bruker Windows, siden Opera ikke er laget av Microsoft. Det gir ingen mening.
<malin> i about i terminalen får jeg opp dette: A terminal emulator for the GNOME desktop
<malin> og versjon 3.4.0.1
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, ja. Men hva er et shell? Når går det fra å være en dock og til å bli et shell?
<malin> gnome 3.4
<Sakarias> malin: den teksten har utviklerene av gnome terminal stappet inn
<malin> ja
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: Jeg sa ikke at Ubuntu ikke bruker Gnome, jeg mente at Unity ikke _er_ gnome3
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: nå er vi i kjernen av problemet
<sigurdga> shell og ikke, ja :)
<jo-erlend_> mhm. Det er riktig. Unity er jo også nå i både xfce, LXDE og KDE, for eksempel. Morsomt? :)
<sigurdga> det er bra, mer enn jeg visste
<jo-erlend_> for Unity er ikke bare to programmer. Det er også navnet på et sett med spesifikasjoner, som er designet nettopp for å være uavhengig av andre komponenter, skrivebord og sånt.
<malin> så kan man da si at unity er et shell som kan kjøres på toppen av f.eks. gnome, xfce, LXDE og KDE da?
<malin> i såfall er jo unity genialt om det an kjøre på toppen av hva det skal være :D
<jo-erlend_> Det er et sett med DBus-spesifikasjoner. Det finnes også en uoffisiell implementasjon av Unity Indicator specifikasjonen for Windows, for eksempel.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: ja. og problemet for brukerne blir når disse spesifikasjonene blandes og ikke passer sammen. f.eks når det ikke er mulig å ta bort menylinja i gnome-terminal i ubuntu.
<jo-erlend_> hmm?
<sigurdga> om man kjører gnome3
<jo-erlend_> det skjønte jeg ikke.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, når du sier Gnome 3, så mener du konsekvent Gnome Shell, eller bare en gang i blant? :)
<malin> kan man ikke ta bort menylinja?!
<malin> den vises i alle fall ikke som standard her
<malin> men dukker opp med hud, eller ved å flytte musa til toppanelet
<sigurdga> når man kjører (i alle fall t.o.m 11.10) med gnome-shell, så kan man ikke fjerne menylinja, fordi den i unity er flyttet
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, Gnome Shell er uavhengig av Unity. Gnome Shell fjerner ikke menylinjene?
<sigurdga> da er spesifikasjonene blandet, og programmer tweaket
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, det fungerer sånn at programmet ser om det finnes en DBus tjeneste som ber om å få overført menyene. Hvis det gjør det, så skjules menyene og sendes over DBus. Så er det en annen del av systemet som overtar ansvaret for å vise dem.
<sigurdga> Gnome Shell er uavhengig av Unity, ja, men ubuntu har endret noen av gnome-programmene så de ikke oppfører seg normalt/upstream
<jo-erlend_> når du kjører Gnome Shell, så startes ikke den DBus-tjenesten, så det blir ikke påvirket av Unity.
<jo-erlend_> nei.
<sigurdga> f.eks er det et kjent problem med menyen til gnome-terminal
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: av oss to ser det ut som det er jeg som har prøvd ut dette er, og søkt på nett for å finne en løsning, uten å finne, men bare se masse referanser til problemet
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, kan du forklare litt mer detaljert? Jeg forstår ikke helt hva du mener. Uansett er det jo bare å skru av global-menyen i Unity, så har det overhodet ingen effekt hverken i Unity eller Gnome Shell.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: det kan hende det er endret i 12.04, jeg må ta et forbehold om det
<jo-erlend_> nei, det har alltid vært sånn.
<sigurdga> men når du starter gnome-shell, og så drar opp en terminal, dukker den opp med menylinja
<jo-erlend_> ja. Det er jo meningen.
<sigurdga> når du går i innstillingene for å fjerne den (tar jo opp plass) så finner du en innstilling for å fjerne den, og huker av
<jo-erlend_> Gnome Shell støtter ikke appmenu-spesifikasjonen.
<jo-erlend_> ah.
<sigurdga> men menylinja er der likevel
<jo-erlend_> det må jeg se på.
<jo-erlend_> tøyeblikk.
<sigurdga> så et gnome-program fungerer ikke som det var implementert og laget for gnome, det har på sett og vis blitt ødelagt for å passe den "nye" spesifikasjonen
<sigurdga> tror jeg kom opp i tre eller fire sånn ubuntu-spesifikke problemer med gnome-shell som gjorde at jeg heller installerte debian
<sigurdga> dvs fedora først før jeg gikk lei av rpm (for n-te gang)
<jo-erlend_> menylinjen forsvinner i hvertfall i Gnome Shell i 12.04.
<sigurdga> flott at det har blitt fikset :)
<malin> hm., er det stres med rpm-pakker=
<malin> ?
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, er det en antakelse? Jeg forstår ikke hvordan et program kan bli ødelagt av et program som ikke kjører.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: om koden er endret i forhold til upstream kan det da fint skje
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, at et problem finnes i  Ubuntu betyr ikke at det er forårsaket av DBus.
<sigurdga> og det er ikke noe nytt at ubuntu "tweaker"
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: nei, jeg har ikke blandet inn d-bus
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, altså. De endringene der gjøres ikke på applikasjonsnivå. De gjøres på toolkitnivå.
<sigurdga> jeg sier bare at problemet er i ubuntu
<jo-erlend_> alle programmer som er skrevet i GTK, Qt, XUL eller VCL fungerer med globalmenyen og HUD.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: kanskje det er d-bus som er tweaket, eller at gnome-terminal er tweaket for å matche nyere eller divergerende d-bus... jeg bare slenger ut noen alternativer
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, du snakket jo om Unity spesifikasjonene?
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: fint at det har fikset ting i 12.04
<jo-erlend_> jeg klarer ikke å reprodusere det der i Ubuntu 11.10 heller.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: jeg snakket vel om "spesifikasjoner" generelt i den grad at noen bør ligge til grunn når endringer gjøres som ikke er kompatible upstream
<jo-erlend_> jeg forstår forresten ikke hvorfor Gnome er så store motstandere av tastaturtilgang.
<malin> skulle ønske opera støttet hud...
<jo-erlend_> malin, gjør det ikke det?
<jo-erlend_> trodde det var et vanlig Qt-program. Det er vel ikke kompilert i Ubuntu kanskje.
<malin> nope
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/869326 og duplikat referert i bunnen
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 787465 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #869326 View->Show MenuBar isn't working in 11.04 and later in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sigurdga> ser ut som det ble fikset i 12.04
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: det er nok bare noe du tror
<sigurdga> om tastaturtilgang
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, jeg prøvde det jo nettopp i en fersk installasjon av 11.10 og der klarte jeg ikke å reprodusere det.
<sigurdga> hva skjer når du åpner terminal nummer to?
<jo-erlend_> ah. Gnome Panel husker ikke konfigurasjonen sin? Høres ut som et problem ved overgangen fra GConf til DConf.
<jo-erlend_> hmm.
<jo-erlend_> spennende.
<jo-erlend_> men da må jeg teste i 12.04 igjen.
<sigurdga> men siden d-conf også er en gnome-teknologi har jeg vanskelig for å tro at det er det
<sigurdga> jeg har akseptert at det er en regresjons/bug i "ubuntu" :)
<sigurdga> du kan kanskje hjelpe dem å lukke buggen om det funker da
<sigurdga> men uten å ha prøvd "gnome-shell" i 12.04 må jeg nok anbefale alle som vil se hvordan "gnome 3" virkelig er å teste Fedora
<sigurdga> for å vende tilbake til diskusjonen "Gnome 3" er mer enn bare Gnome Shell. Unity bruker en del av Gnome 3. Gnome-Shell i Ubuntu bruker enda mer. Men det er fortsatt mye mer som du ikke ser før du prøver en "Gnome-distro"
<jo-erlend_> det er sånn i 12.04 også.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, jada. Ubuntu bruker ikke Web, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend_> enda et godt eksempel på Gnomes vakre kommunikasjon.
<sigurdga> du kan jo si at telefonen min, både den nye og den gamle kjører gnome, basert på at det holder å kjøre bare litt
<jo-erlend_> 90% er bare litt?
<sigurdga> jaja. ok da :)
<jo-erlend_> eller mener du at man må ha alle programmer fra Gnome installert samtidig for at det skal kunne kalles et Gnome skrivebord?
<sigurdga> men tror at N900 også lå på rundt 90% av brukergrensesnittet
<sigurdga> neida
<jo-erlend_> mhm.
<jo-erlend_> jeg er veldig glad i Gnome som programvare, teknologi og infrastruktur. Men kommunikasjonen de driver med, er rett og slett helt på trynet.
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: det er jeg tildels enig i, men det hjelper å lese planet.gnome
<sigurdga> men kommunikasjonen og beslutningene kan sikkert bli litt forvrengt om du bare leser omg-ubuntu eller planet.ubuntu
<jo-erlend_> ja, men problemet er at så lenge de kommuniserer feil, så er det veldig vanskelig å kommunisere riktig. Det er et nokså stort problem når god kommunikasjon fører til _mer_ forvirring.
<sigurdga> mm
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, jeg følger godt med. Jeg har full oversikt. Det er ikke noe problem for meg.
<sigurdga> men også fint å få rettet opp at "Gnome Panel" ikke er det samme som gamle gnome.
<jo-erlend_> det er det.
<jo-erlend_> dvs... *pust*
<sigurdga> Kunne jo like gjerne brukt Nautilus eller Metacity. Hvor Metacity ville vært det riktigste.
<jo-erlend_> Gnome Panel bruker nettopp Metacity.
 * sigurdga er glad han rakk en dopause
<sigurdga> Gnome 2 bruker Metacity
<sigurdga> Gnome Panel er bare et lite program
<jo-erlend_> Nautilus har jo en helt annen funksjon. Men da snakker du om mappen som heter Skrivebord, ikke om skrivebordet. :)
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, jeg vet.
<sigurdga> det er det som er forvirrende med Nautilus
<sigurdga> jeg syntes det var vanskelig å starte Nautilus _uten_ å få med skrivebord og bakgrunn og alt fjaset
<sigurdga> Nautilus er faktisk programmet som viser skrivebordet, ja.
<jo-erlend_> mhm.
<sigurdga> Etter å ha startet det opp i diverse små wm-er kan jeg fastslå det
<jo-erlend_> problemet er at de fleste regner med oppgavelinjen og sånt når de snakker om skrivebordet.
<sigurdga> ja.
<sigurdga> og det er det "skrivebordet" som resten av verden kaller skrivebordsmiljø.
<sigurdga> nautilus+gnome panel+metacity
<sigurdga> ++
<jo-erlend_> dermed regner de også Gnome Panel og Gnome Shell som skrivebord. Dermed er det dumt å kalle Gnome 3 for et skrivebord, siden Gnome Panel og Gnome Shell er helt forskjellige teknologier.
<sigurdga> jeg håper da folk er smartere enn det ;)
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, skrivebordsmiljøet er jo mye mer enn bare det. :)
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, smartere enn det? Så du installerer Gnome 3. Alle sier at i Gnome 3 kan du legge til mange kule utvidelser. Men det virker ikke. Fordi det er ikke teknisk mulig. Hvorfor? Fordi du ikke har installert programvare fra AMD. Hæ?
<sigurdga> Du installerer Gnome 3, Gnome Shell virker ikke, og du blir sittende med Gnome Fallback som ikke likner den Gnomen du skulle hatt.
<jo-erlend_> hvis de skal kommunisere på den måten, burde de ha ventet med å lansere Gnome 3 til de kunne kutte ut Gnome Panel.
<sigurdga> Unity fungerer heller ikke overalt
<sigurdga> Og de kaller det vel noe?
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, nei, men alle Unity komponenter fungerer overalt hvor Unity fungerer.
<sigurdga> unity er bare et shell.
<jo-erlend_> ja. Vi kaller det Unity Desktop, for å skille mellom det og Unity Specification.
<sigurdga> du kan vel si det samme om gnome-shell
<jo-erlend_> det kalles også Unity Shell i noen sammenhenger, som er synonymt med Unity Desktop.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, jada. Canonical har vært elendige til å kommunisere de også.
<sigurdga> Som at Gnome Shell er synonymt med Gnome Desktop?
<jo-erlend_> og miljøet.
<sigurdga> ok
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, bortsett fra at Gnome Panel også er Gnome Desktop.
<jo-erlend_> ... når du ikke har riktige drivere.
<sigurdga> Ja. OK. NÃ¥ tror jeg at jeg har det.
<jo-erlend_> og så kunne vi naturligvis begynne å diskutere de nye greiene KDE driver med, men det orker jeg rett og slett ikke.
<sigurdga> Du savner et fancy navn
<jo-erlend_> ja. Vi trenger et språk.
<sigurdga> Kan vi bruke "Old Gnome" der du skriver Gnome Panel uten å mene programmet?
<jo-erlend_> nei. Fordi Gnome Panel 3.4 er like nytt som Gnome Shell 3.4.
<sigurdga> Kan vi bruke Fallback Gnome da?
<jo-erlend_> prøv å søke etter Fallback Applets?
<jo-erlend_> vi har tross alt kalt det gnome panel applets i nesten femten år.
<sigurdga> ja. men du kan vel også kjøre Fallback Gnome med AWN?
<jo-erlend_> dermed mener jeg at det er bedre å bygge opp Gnome Panel som et navn. Det er jo det det heter.
<jo-erlend_> jada. Du kan kjøre Gnome Panel sammen med Unity også.
<jo-erlend_> ironisk nok i kke sammen med Gnome Shell, men alle andre støtter det jo :)
<sigurdga> Men om man kjører det med AWN uten gnome-panel så gir det ikke mening med gnome-panel-applets.
<jo-erlend_> hmm?
<sigurdga> du kan vel kjøre Fallback Gnome uten gnome-panel?
<jo-erlend_> altså; brukere ser ingen forskjell på Gnome 2 og Gnome 3. Men de ser veldig stor forskjell på Unity, Gnome Panel og Gnome Shell.
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, det er synonymt.
<jo-erlend_> Gnome Classic, Gnome Fallback og Gnome Panel er akkurat det samme.
<jo-erlend_> Ubuntu Classic også, naturligvis :)
<sigurdga> kan du være så snill å i alle fall respektere at når jeg skriver "gnome-panel" i smått med bindestrek, så mener jeg panel-programmet?
<sigurdga> slutte å bruke _din egen_ definisjon
<jo-erlend_> dvs; teknisk sett kunne du bryte ut Gnome Panel som et selvstendig program. Men sånn som det er nå, så er det dype avhengigheter som gjør at det i praksis er det samme. For eksempel menyeditoren følger med.
<sigurdga> greit om du gjør det med store bokstaver, men her prøver vi faktisk å _lette_ kommunikasjon
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, gnome-panel er bokstavelig talt identisk med gnome-session-fallback i Ubuntu.
<sigurdga> gnome-session-fallback starter vel opp gnome-panel, ja
<jo-erlend_> ja, de har samme avhengigheter.
<sigurdga> men jeg prøver å si at det er mulig å kjøre det du kaller Gnome Panel uten gnome-panel
<jo-erlend_> ...
<sigurdga> og da blir terminologien du prøver å innføre veldig forvirrende
<jo-erlend_> det er ikke jeg som innfører den.
<sigurdga> Det å omtale hele brukeropplevelsen som Gnome Panel? Kommer det fra et annet sted?
<jo-erlend_> hvilken annen brukeropplevelse er det du refererer til?
<sigurdga> altså. kan vi være enige om at gnome-panel er et veldig lite program?
<jo-erlend_> javisst.
<sigurdga> det som altså viser linjer i topp og bunn, med klokke og litt andre apps?
<jo-erlend_> lite, men veldig synlig og dermed også viktig.
<jo-erlend_> ja.
<malin> det eneste man vil se i tillegg til gnome panel må være bakgrunnsbildet
<jo-erlend_> hehe, ja, men det er noe annet. :)
<malin> skulle jeg tro. i alle fall før man starter noen programmer
<malin> ja
<sigurdga> Er det noen andre enn deg som mener at "Gnome 2", "Gnome Classic", osv skal omtales med "Gnome Panel"?
<jo-erlend_> sigurdga, altså.. Gnome 2 er jo noe helt annet enn Gnome Panel. Gnome 2 er jo en infrastruktur.
<jo-erlend_> Gnome er jo svære greier.
<sigurdga> Gnu Network Object Model Environment, ja
<jo-erlend_> hvis det var opp til meg, ville vi helt kutte ut å snakke om skrivebordsmiljøer. Vi kan heller kalle det Gnome Platform når vi snakker om Gnome. Så kan vi snakke om Gnome Panel når vi mener panelene, Gnome Shell når vi mener det og Unity når vi mener det.
<sigurdga> Det du vil ha et et godt navn på "De tre programmene du ser før du starter et nytt program"
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: der er du enig med en del gnome-folk. i alle fall når det er snakk om Gnome Platform.
<jo-erlend_> forskjellen mellom skrivebord og skrivebordsmiljø  er vanskelig å forklare.
<sigurdga> ja, men oss i mellom, kan vi vel nesten si at -miljø er "alt annet"
<jo-erlend_> det var ikke det for et par år siden, fordi det bare fantes ett skrivebord.
<sigurdga> Ja. I gamle dager kunne man snakke om Gnome Desktop, og alle visste hva det var.
<sigurdga> Det var jo også vanskelig å kombinere gnome-ting med andre
<jo-erlend_> synes ikke det hadde vært noen ulempe hvis Canonical og Gnome kunne gått sammen og blitt enige om hvordan man skal snakke om disse tingene. Det er ikke så viktig hva vi kaller det. Det som er viktig, er at folk bruker samme terminologi.
<sigurdga> helt enig.
<jo-erlend_> gjerne fått med KDE også. Terminologien de bruker, er jo helt annerledes igjen.
<sigurdga> derfor mener jeg også det blir feil å bruke navnet på ett av programmene for å omtale et sett av programmer.
<sigurdga> Gnome og KDE møtes vel i juni, håper Canonical sender noen denne gangen.
<jo-erlend_> gjør de ikke det? De er vel sponsor av Gnome-samlingen, tror jeg?
<sigurdga> tror det var en del kommentarer på at de var litt få der i fjor
<jo-erlend_> ok.
<sigurdga> var visst i fjor det var felles med KDE
<sigurdga> får håpe de får til noe seg i mellom
<sigurdga> jeg har bare vært på to GUADEC-er selv
<jo-erlend_> forresten; når jeg snakker om disse tingene, så snakker jeg konsekvent om "det klassiske skrivebordet". Og gjerne "det klassiske skrivebordet som ble brukt i Ubuntu før Unity". ;)
<sigurdga> bra
<sigurdga> har nå etter lang leting funnet beskrevet "Gnome Panel Interface" som forklaring på Fallback Mode.
<jo-erlend_> ikke egentlig så veldig. Det høres jo for eksempel ikke så lurt ut å ha et skrivebord på laptopen. Det høres mer fornuftig ut å ha laptopen på et skrivebord. :)
<sigurdga> hehe
<sigurdga> men du får nok tåle et par metaforer
<sigurdga> blir vanskelig å putte et bilde du har på skrivebordet i søppelkassen som står ved siden av, om bare én av dem er på maskina
<sigurdga> det er i alle fall mer logisk å kjøre på med skrivebordsmetafor enn en bil-metafor ;)
<jo-erlend_> søppelkassa er vel egentlig den beste metaforen som brukes.
<sigurdga> ja. kan jo finne på å tro at skrivebordet kom etter søppelkassa.
<sigurdga> så god er den.
<jo-erlend_> uansett kan vi vel alltids være enige om at det er bedre med en hatt i hånda enn en fjær på taket?
<sigurdga> hehe
<Sakarias> tenk om man vil ha fjer i hånda og hatt på taket da?
<sigurdga> tenk så langt vi har kommet… at vi trenger å diskutere dette… for andre er det bare ett OS, og alt er en del av det.
<jo-erlend_> mhm. Og det finnes mange nettlesere. Det er det ingen som har noe problem med.
<Sakarias> er ikke enig i bruken av søppelkassa, liker bedre søppeldunk  :P
<Sakarias> (bare for å fyre på litt)
<sigurdga> Men det kan fort bli et problem når mozilla kommer med sitt OS.
<jo-erlend_> jeg liker shift-delete. ;)
<Sakarias> bruker faktisk "rm" for det meste :P
<sigurdga> Sakarias: men bra det ikke ble «Bosskorg»
<sigurdga> Sakarias: jeg også
<Sakarias> sigurdga: har bergensblod å årene, men snakker det ikke :P
<Sakarias> s/Ã¥/i
<malin> tja, er nettleseren det samme som internett?
<malin> :p
<malin> men nå blir jeg vekke litt
<Sakarias> "skal jeg trykke på internett ikonet eller firefox" ? :P
<sigurdga> etter at ting har endret seg i det siste lurer jeg på om shift-delete gjør det samme som shift-delete gjorde før, og at jeg nå bare ikke har noe mellomlager av ubrukelige filer
<jo-erlend_> Sakarias, æsj, jeg hadde glemt det der. :)
 * sigurdga humrer
<Sakarias> "hvilken nettleser bruker du?" "hva er en nettleser" "den du ser vg.no i f.eks" "ah, jeg bare trykker på internett ikonet på skrivebordet" :P
<Sakarias> (har sittet alt for mye som 1 linje telefonsvarer)
<jo-erlend_> er ikke så lett når man må forholde seg til virkeligheten og sannheten på én gang. :)
<jo-erlend_> men jeg synes virkelig ikke noe om at Gnome har bestemt seg for å kalle nettleseren sin for Web.
<Sakarias> "for å gjøre det enkelt for sluttbrukerene"
<jo-erlend_> "Bruker du Web?" "nei, jeg bruker Firefox". "Firefox er jo web". "Nei, web er Gnome" "Ja, men hva er Firefox da?" "Firefox er Mozilla". "Ja, men både Mozilla og Gnome er internet?" "Nei, Internet er Microsoft".
<Sakarias> som er grunnen til at folk å 1linje enten er gråhåra 20åringer eller hårløse 22 åringer :P
<jo-erlend_> jeg begynner å bli grå i skjegget jeg også, ser jeg.
<Sakarias> hehe... ble gråhåret for mange år siden
<Sakarias> lenge leve hårtrimmer :P
<jo-erlend_> sauesaks? :)
<Sakarias> noe slikt ja
<Sakarias> tidligere samboer oppdaget at jeg hadde begynt å få gråhår for mange herrens år siden, og hadde som hobby å nappe de... så da fjernet jeg hårmanken :P
<jo-erlend_> jepp. Jeg gjørliker det jeg og, når huet blir for tungt å bære på.
<Sakarias> hehe, trimmer det når man ser at jeg har brukt hodetelefoner :P
<jo-erlend_> haha
<jo-erlend_> hmm. Jeg skjønner ikke hva det er som har skjedd med lydkortet mitt.
<jo-erlend_> lyd ut fungerer knirkefritt. Men mikrofon fungerer ikke. Og jeg finner ingen feil i programvare. Og både intern lyd og den bak har sluttet å fungere.
<malin> Sakarias: ja, .. det er jo probemet med navnet internet explorer, at mange tror at det er det som er internett...
<malin> eller: kan du hjelpe meg med å installere internett
<malin> hm.. hvor stor harddisk har du? ^^
 * sigurdga kommer nok alltid til å kalle epiphany for epiphany
<jo-erlend_> det er jo en smule beskrivende at de går _bort_ fra navnet Epiphany, synes jeg. :)
<sigurdga> jo-erlend_: jaja, like bra at "Unity" ble laget som noe nytt og inhouse som skiller Ubuntu fra røkla.
<sigurdga> DÃ¥rlige navn er det overalt.
<jo-erlend_> tja.. Nå er det jo på vei inn i endel andre distroer også, så det er midlertidig.
<jo-erlend_> ikke er det så veldig inhouse som folk skal ha det til heller.
<sigurdga> epiphany heter fortsatt epiphany i apt, og kommer nok til å gjøre det fryktelig lenge.
<sigurdga> prosessen har vært inhouse rimelig lenge
<jo-erlend_> tja.. Ikke så veldig, synes jeg.
<sigurdga> dvs, det heter epiphany-browser fordi det er et latterlig spill som ingen bruker som heter epiphan
<sigurdga> +i
<sigurdga> sorry y
<jo-erlend_> merker ikke noen særlig stor forskjell på Unity og Gnome, sånn sett. Gnome er jo også veldig lukket.
<sigurdga> ja. dessverre mer nå enn i gamle dager.
<sigurdga> men det meste skjer vel på irc
<jo-erlend_> jeg synes det er helt alright.
<jo-erlend_> mailinglister og irc.
<sigurdga> ja
<sigurdga> det er ikke lukket når det er der det skjer
<jo-erlend_> jeg snakket om Unity, ikke Gnome.
<sigurdga> ok
<jo-erlend_> #unity-design her, unity-design@lists.ubuntu.com. Men det er klart... Mye av det visuelle designet fungerer mye bedre når man kan sitte rundt et bord. Sånt hverken kan eller bør gjøres på irc eller ml, synes jeg.
<sigurdga> enig der, de sitter rundt bord i gnome også, men ikke like ofte
<jo-erlend_> men jeg har jo fått inn noen idéer i Unity jeg, uten at jeg er i huset og ikke har noe med Canonical å gjøre. Så det er ikke et lukket miljø sånn sett. Men jeg vil jo tro at de er litt forsiktige med å gå ut med idéer de utvikler internt i bedriften før de er klare for det. Veldig fort gjort at "noen" snapper det opp og patenterer det.
<malin> mhm :) hvilke ideer har du kommet med?
<jo-erlend_> spilleringenrolle. :)
<malin> :(
<malin> ok... :)
<jo-erlend_> det er de som utvikler og de som vedlikeholder.
<malin> ja
<jo-erlend_> Apropos Opera. :)
<malin> ja?
<malin> jeg savner sårt støtte for global-menu i opera, for da vil hud fune. det hadde vært så kjekt
<jo-erlend_> heh. Morsomt når lyd og bilde ikke er relatert til hverandre i det hele tatt. Hadde Lillebjørn Nilsen oppe i u1ms i Rhythmbox. Så trykket jeg på play og det kom noen merkelige lyder. Så kom jeg på at jeg hørte på Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy i går kveld. :)
<jo-erlend_> jeg skjønte ikke hva han babla om med en gang. Hørtes ut som en veldig merkelig dialekt. :)
<malin> jo-erlend_: husker du unity-linsa jeg drev med? NÃ¥ er den nesten ferdig... :D
<malin> nå virker denne:D https://launchpad.net/unity-buss
<malin> er det mulig å få opp resultatene raskere?
<malin> og itt buggy er det jo men
<Sakarias> det kan jo ha noe med at siten du henter data fra er jo bøttetreig
<malin> ja...
<malin> det er nok der det ligger :S
<malin> kanskje jeg skal kopiere all koden hans og putte det på min egen server
<Sakarias> tipper det vil gå like sakte :P
<malin> hm.. ja, for den siden jeg henter fra, henter fra en annen side igjen
<malin> så det er kanksje derfor det går tregt :S
<Sakarias> korrekt... den prøver å tolke det du spørr om, så henter den data fra et sted
<malin> nettopp
<malin> så kanskje den er raskere jo mer korrekt man er?
<Sakarias> dunno... har ikke lest spec eller kode
<malin> Sakarias: hm. her er orignalen: https://www.atb.no/
<malin> den er også treg
<Sakarias> jupp
<malin> men ser det varierer litt, men det er litt for tregt, men det får jeg nok ikke gjort noe med
 * RoyK har fått seg jobbtilbud fra hioa :D
<Atluxity> grattis
<RoyK> danke
<malin> gratulerer RoyK
<malin> hva er hioa?
<RoyK> dot no
<Atluxity> høgskolen i oslo og akershus
<malin> ah, kult :)
<RoyK> de trenger visst noen på IT som kan jobbe mot forskerteamet der
<RoyK> og sånt har jeg jobba litt med før... ;)
<malin> hihi kult
<shazzr> /whoami
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-14
<RoyK> query nickserv
 * RoyK adds a /
<Sakarias> kan hjelpe på det :P
<malin> jo-erlend: leser kommentarer på digi om ms og friprog :) Ser du har vært aktiv der. Good
<malin> jo-erlend: veit du om det er mulig å gjøre så en unity-linse ikke søker med en gang? f.eks. at den venter i f.eks x antall sekunder før den starter å søke? I min søkelinse er det viktig at man blir ferdig med søket før man gjør søket da den ellers starter å søke på søk som ikke vil gi resultater
<malin> ser for meg en eller annen parameter men
<jo-erlend> linsen søker ikke. Det er det skopet ditt som gjør. Du kan bestemme når du svarer.
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke helt sikker på om jeg forstår spørsmålet riktig.
<malin> slik det er nå starter søket i det jeg starter å skrive (virker de som)
<malin> det er litt tidlig
<malin> slik at jeg først får et svar om at jeg må bruke en fullstendig setning
<malin> og etter noen sekunder til så kommer selve svaret
<malin> men det er i scopet det skjer
<malin> ah
<malin> hm.. scopet er vel den jeg har skrevet i python
<jo-erlend> du sender søkestrengen til skopet etterhvert som du skriver. Så er det opp til skopet å finne ut hva du gjør med den søkestrengen.
<jo-erlend> det er altså der du sjekker om du er klar for å søke eller ikke. Hvis du vet at søkestrengen ikke vil gi noe resultat fra datakilden, så er det ikke noe vits å prøve. Da bare returnerer du ingenting. Når søket stemmer, så søker du i datakilden.
<jo-erlend> så gå inn der hvor du utfører selve søket mot den databasen du bruker. Før du sender søket, sjekk innholdet i søkestrengen. Sett den i en if som sjekker at søkstrengen er av et visst format.
<jo-erlend> malin, hvor er det du har koden din igjen?
<malin> jo-erlend: her http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/view/head:/buss
<malin> davidcalle på ubuntu-unity har kommet med et forslag til hvordan løse det: http://paste.ubuntu.com/928675/
<malin> men usikker på om han som ikke kan norsk fjerner rett text fra resultatet :)
<malin> hadde vært kjekt om det fantes en oversikt over alt som gikk å gjøre på en måte. oversikt over alle disse funksjonene
<jo-erlend> ok, så det du gjør der, er å si at hvis det finnes tekst, så søk. (if input =! ""). Jeg ville ha laget en ny funksjon som sjekker om inputen bør kunne gi et resultat eller ikke. Så istedenfor if input != "", gjør noe sånt som if_search_is_valid(input)
<jo-erlend> search_is_valid er da en funksjon som tar imot en streng og returnerer True hvis du skal søke. For eksempel hvis søket inneholder til, men ikke fra, så returnerer du False, siden det ikke bør gi noe resultat og da bør du heller ikke søke.
<malin> ah ja, det er kanskje en bedre ide ja
<malin> jau, nå tror jeg at jeg skal undersøke at det finnes to ord
<malin> for det er visst nok å skrive kun to ord forå få et gyldig svar
<malin> så lenge det er to kjente steder eller holdeplasser
<geirha> Jeg bruker ofte kun til eller fra i bussorakelsøk
<geirha> e.g. "til dragvoll"  så viser den neste buss fra sentrum til dragvoll
<jo-erlend> bare til? Liten by, eller? :)
<geirha> og likedan, "fra dragvoll" gir deg buss fra dragvoll til sentrum
<jo-erlend> akkurat. Implisitte verdier, altså.
<geirha> Ja, veldig greit når man bruker den via sms
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<malin> geirha: hm.. faktisk. jeg kan jo bare lage en som teller ord, og om den finner minst 2ord, så er det et gyldig søk
<malin> geirha: bor du i Trondheim du også? :)
<geirha> Jepp
<malin> kult :)
<geirha> jeg ville sjekket ("til" in words or "fra" in words) and len(words)>1
<jo-erlend> malin, nå må du committe snart, synes jeg. :)
<hjd> Jeg tror jeg har nevnt det før, men hvis det er noen her som oversetter til nynorsk http://www.perrier.eu.org/weblog/2012/04/09#di-deactivation-status-bis
<hjd> Forøvrig, malin (eller andre interesserte) http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/04/how-to-create-a-wikipedia-unity-lens-for-ubuntu/
<malin> kasnkje se etter om det er til eller fra, visst ikke gir den ikke svar f.eks.?
<malin> jo-erlend: må jeg?
<malin> eller hva tenker du?
<jo-erlend> det jeg så i pastebin er jo helt annerledes fra det du har i rev 13. Lurt å committe ofte. Og _alltid_ når noe går fra å være helt ubrukelig og til å være brukbart. Og det høres ut som lisen din funker nå? :)
<malin> linsen funker
<malin>  det i pastebin var det han der davidcalle som har fiklet med, så jeg har ikkke committet det og jeg har teste det og det virker ikke heller
<malin> men kanskje det er bedre å comitte oftere enn jeg gjør
<jo-erlend> det er lurt å committe ofte. Så blir det mye mindre arbeid hvis det viser seg at du har gjort en feil.
<malin> i python ser jeg man kan skrive f.eks.: if 'ord jeg vil fine' in <input-variabel>:
<malin> kan man skrive noe && eller noe for å sjekke flere ord?
<jo-erlend> and.
<malin> ah, trodde det ble mer arbeid jeg da
<malin> så jeg skriver: if 'til' and 'fra' in <inputvariabel>:      eller skriver man: if 'til' in <inputvariabel>: and if 'fra' in <inputvariabel>: ?
<jo-erlend> malin, absolutt ikke. Commit er jo en måte å lagre hele mappen på. Men du erstatter ikke forrige lagring.
<jo-erlend> <geirha> jeg ville sjekket ("til" in words or "fra" in words) and len(words)>1
<malin> jo-erlend: deter jo sant
<malin> blir words samme som input?
<jo-erlend> mhm
<malin> d'oh
<malin> jeg skrev jo and
<malin> da må jo begge være gydlig haha
<malin> ikke rart det ikke kom svar
<malin> må jo være en or
<jo-erlend> ja, det kommer jo an på hva du vil. :)
<malin> den skal jo sjekke om det er enten til eller fra og at det er minst 2 ord før den søker :)
<jo-erlend> aha. Da er or riktig ja.
<malin> jau
<malin> skjønte ikke noe her. først, også hm. så tenkte jeg også bare aha
<malin> men skal det være et kolon helt til slutt i linja?
<jo-erlend> for å lage en ny blokk ja. if spørsmål: blokk
<malin> hm.. den driver enda å maser om ugyldig setning før det kommer et reelt svar
<jo-erlend> "den"?
<malin> ah, det var upresist.
<malin> alt jeg redigerer på i buss
<malin> er vel det som er scoopet
<malin> når jeg skriver i søkefeltet
<jo-erlend> nei, du har både linsen og skopet i samme fil.
<malin> oki
<jo-erlend> Når du trykker på Ubuntu-knappen, så får du opp Dash. Det er et program for å vise Linser. Linsene er en måte å kommunisere med forskjellige skop. Det har et søkefelt, forskjellige filtere og et eller flere resultatsett. Så har du skopet som sørger for å utføre selve søket, fylle inn resultater, etc.
<malin> da er det scoopet ja
<malin> scoopet utfører et søk selv om jeg ikke har skrevet ferdig søkeordet
<jo-erlend> Som en sammenlikning kunne du  altså på et vis si det sånn at Dash er serveren, at programmet på Serveren er skopet og at Linsen er HTML-dokumentet som brukeren ser.
<malin> mhm
<jo-erlend> malin, ja, det er det du tester i den if-en i toppen. if input != "". Det betyr bare "søk hvis det finnes et eller flere tegn".
<malin> slik jeg forstår det nå skal den jo ikke søke før jeg har 2 søkeord og at søkeordet må inneholde enten fra eller til
<malin> ja, men har fjernet det nå
<malin> og skrevet:
<malin> if 'til' in input or 'fra' in input and len(input)>1:
<geirha> words = input.lower().split()
<malin> over all koden som skal utføre søket
<malin> geirha: vil den ta inputen fra input =  og legge det over i words og gjøre alt til lowercase?
<jo-erlend> ja, det geirha sier der er viktig.
<geirha> if len(words) > 1 and ("til" in words or "fra" in words):
<malin> for så å splitte opp i ord den kan finne ut av
<geirha> len() på en streng gir deg antall bokstaver i teksten
<malin> ja, er vel kort for length
<malin> men side man skrier input.lower().split()
<malin> så ser det ut som den tar input fra input. gjør om til lowercase og spilltter opp ?
<geirha> ja, split() returnerer en liste
<malin> slik at if-en kan søke igjennom å sjekke om fra og til er der
<malin> mhm
<malin> jeg må bare forstå hva som skjer :D
<malin> hehe
<geirha> 'hei, verden'.split() == [ "hei,", "verden" ]
<malin> ah
<malin> det gir mening
<malin> nå skal jeg teste igjen :)
<malin> se der ja :) takk geirha <3
<malin> og jo-erlend
<malin> eneste nå, måtte være å finne ut hvordan jeg kan få den til å glemme forrige søk
<malin> men den trenger ikke det
<malin> da blir det commit snart
<malin> kan man skrive noe i else: for å få den til å hoppe ut av koden
<geirha> Hm. En bedre sjekk kan være å sjekke at hver "til" og "fra" har et ord etter seg
<malin> jeg skrev som test bare en tekststreng der
<malin> faktisk ja
<malin> kan ikke si jeg finner noe sted hvor det står hvilken kode som sjekker det
<geirha> if "til" in words[:-1] or "fra" in words[:-1]:
<geirha> eventuelt iterere over og sjekke grundigere
<malin> så [:-1] sjekker om det er et ord til etter
<geirha> words[:-1] er alle elementene i words, bortsett fra det siste
<geirha> if words[-1] not in ("til","fra") and ("til" in words[:-1] or "fra" in words[:-1]):
<geirha> "hvis siste ord ikke er til/fra, men det er minst én til/fra før siste ord"
<hjd> vil bare nevne at slike småting er greit å sjekke i python interpreteren (tolkeren?). Bare kjør python i en terminal, og så kan kjøre pythonkode der direkte.
<geirha> Jepp. Jeg fyrer opp et pythonskall når jeg trenger en kalkulator :)
<malin> ok
<malin> takk :)
<jo-erlend> mhm. Er det forresten noen som vet hvordan man kan gjøre ting interaktivt med GTK3? Før var det ikke nødvendig å kjøre GTKs mainloop før ting skjedde. Det er det nå og da får man ikke lenger gjort noe i pythonskallet.
<geirha> den testen vil i alle fall la være å søke hvis du har skrevet inn "fra sentrum til"
<jo-erlend> malin, nå begynner det å bli synlig hvorfor jeg ville ha gjort den testen i en egen funksjon. Det er helt sikkert nokså mye du har lyst til å sjekke.
<geirha> er ikke tkinter godt nok da?
<geirha> :P
<malin> godt mulig det er best med en helt egent funksjon
<geirha> Ja, jeg ville iterert gjennom ord for ord
<malin> men tja, den prøver å søke før jeg er ferdig å skrive inn søkeordet enda
<geirha> er det ikke noen form for timeout? at den først trigger når du ikke har tastet noe på 2 sekund?
<geirha> eller må man kode slikt selv i tilfelle?
<malin> geirha: aner ikke, men jeg skulle gjerne hatt noe slikt. har googlet en del, men ikke funnet det jeg leter etter
<geirha> for du kan jo ikke vite om søketeksten er ferdig ettersom du ikke vet hva det siste ordet kan være.
<jo-erlend> geirha, den tillater deg å søke umiddelbart, så hvis du vil vente, så må du gjøre det selv i såfall.
<geirha> Hadde vært så mye enklere om kildekoden til orakelet var tilgjengelig
<malin> geirha: nei, så det beste er om den venter å søke f.eks. 2 sekunder eller en tid som virker fornuftig, etter man er ferdig med å skrive inn søkeordet
<malin> geirha: det hadde nok vært lettere da ja...
<malin> finnes jo noen api-er
<jo-erlend> jeg ville vært streng i utgangspunktet og heller løsnet opp etterhvert. For eksempel, i første brukbare versjon, ville jeg ha sagt at du må bruke "fra sted til sted". Når det er testet og funker som det skal, gjør du det til en versjon. Gjør klar pakking, lag et PPA og få det ut i verden. Så begynner du å gjøre det mer fleksibelt.
<malin> mhm
<malin> blir gøy å lage ppa :D
<malin> men eneste jeg vil ha på plass nå er at søket fungerer som det bør, uten at jeg får opp resultater jeg ikke skal ha
<malin> jeg kan committe siste endringene så kan folket ta en titt :)
<jo-erlend> mhm. Når du har laget pakkeinformasjonen, så lager Launchpad daglige pakker for deg, sånn at du ikke trenger å tenke på det mer. Når du committer til en branch, så går det automatisk ut til brukerne. Derfor er det nyttig å ha en stabil branch, så ting ikke brekker hos brukerne. :)
<malin> jeg ser at den først gjør et søk som bir f.eks. slik: moholt til se  (også står det uforståelig sted)
<malin> noen sekunder senere dukker derimot rett søk opp
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<malin> så den starter å søke før jeg er ferdig å skrive siste ordet
<malin> men søker igjen når jeg er ferdig
<jo-erlend> det er umulig å vite om stedsnavnet er riktig uten å kunne sjekke stedsnavn.
<malin> ja
<malin> så egentlig bør det følge med ei diger liste også da?
<malin> med stedsnavn i Trondheim?
<jo-erlend> en ting du kunne gjøre, er å holde en lokal oversikt over ugyldige stedsnavn og sjekke mot den listen, for eksempel.
<malin> det får bli i neste versjon
<malin> ugyldige stedsnanv blir jo en diger liste. Det kan være a b c d osv aa ab osv osv
<jo-erlend> men som sagt... Ikke bry deg så mye om sånne detailjer i utgangspunktet.
<malin> nei
<jo-erlend> ja, det går jo an å ha flere regler. For eksempel at stedsnavn må være lenger enn to bokstaver.
<jo-erlend> jeg kjenner ikke til bussorakelet, så jeg vet ikke hva slags regler de har.
<jo-erlend> det er jo for eksempel vanlig å bruke % for å bety null eller flere tegn. Sånn at "fra moholt til se" blir gjort om til "fra moholt til se%" før du søker. Men det krever jo at bussorakelet støtter det.
<malin> løste det
<malin> jeg hadde jo glemt å henge på and len(words) > 1 på slutten :p
<malin> jeg tror bussorakelet kun støtter fulstendige søkeord
<malin> her er den helt orginale: https://www.atb.no/
<malin> der det står: spør bussorakelet
<malin> altså fullstendige stedsnavn mener jeg
<malin> eller skriver jeg moho så forstår den visst. I alle fall i orgianlsiden
<malin> når man lager en deb og det der og installerer denne. Vil den da starte automatisk ved oppstart da? Jeg måtte sette filen: buss i startupprograms for at den skulle kjøre i alle fall
<malin> nei, funker ikke perfekt enda, men den er jo bra nok til å kunne taes i bruk
<jo-erlend> ja... Tror de skal aktiveres automatisk hvis du har satt opp tingene riktig. Skal ikke være nødvendig å legge til i oppstartsprogrammer.
<malin> ah, da har jeg nok satt opp noe feil et sted, men uskker på hvor :) De starter i ale fall ikke automatisk her. Eneste som kommer automatisk er buss-ikonet og det der i dash
<malin> også må jeg manuelt starte opp buss
<jo-erlend> har du plassert den i /usr/local/bin/buss?
<jo-erlend> eller... Altså.. Har du laget en Scope-fil med riktig informasjon og plassert den på riktig sted?
<jo-erlend> det er den som sørger for at skopet blir automatisk aktivert.
<malin> jeg har lagt den i stien du skrev der
<malin> da mangler jeg sikkert ei linje som gjør det
<malin> jeg må stikke nå, men å få den til å starte av seg selv må være siste finish før jeg fikser en ppa tenker jeg :)
<malin> og tusen takk for masse hjelp :)
<geirha> Jeg ville installert den som /usr/bin/buss når den installeres via deb-fil
<jo-erlend> .scope-fila skal vel ligge i samme mappe som .lens-fila, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> malin, ser du har chatta med David Callé. Han er jo Lens-Superstar etterhvert. :)
<malin> Lens-superstar? hm. ja han er i alle fall eldig hyggelig og behjelpelig :)
<malin> geirha: okey, men da endrer jeg bare alt så den havner der, om den da vil starte av seg selv osv :)
<malin> men no var jeg klar til å stikke til ei veninne en tur. Selv om jeg kanskje har mest lyst å fikle med ppa og sånt :)
<malin> er veldig tilfredsstillende å ha noe som virker :D
<malin> og vite at jeg faktisk fullførte det også :)
<jo-erlend> malin, han har laget massevis av gode linser og skop.
<malin> jo-erlend: ah :) Kult, da er han jo rett mann å spørre :) Jeg får begynne å se på muligheten for å lage noe til systemet ruter etterhvert :) Evt noe annet kult
<jo-erlend> malin, det er jo nærmest utømmelig behov for sånt.. :)
<malin> jo-erlend: ja, det er jo ikke få muligheter :)
<jo-erlend> hundrevis eller tusenvis per land, vil jeg tro.
<jo-erlend> antakelig mye mer, når jeg tenker over det.
<jo-erlend> et skop per kinosal i Norge, for eksempel. Ikke fullt så mange linser, naturligvis, men det blir jo mange av dem også. Så må du jo ha et per konsert-scene, et per theater, etc. Så her er det jo bare å henge i. :)
<jo-erlend> det slo meg plutselig at det kunne ha vært ok å ha et skop for Xchat logs. Hvis det ikke finnes, så tror jeg at jeg skal lage et.
<malin> :)
<RoyK>  
<jo-erlend>  
<Atluxity>  
<jo-erlend> heh... Jeg glemmer hvor stort internett er. Den der videoen med Unity og Gnome Panel har blitt sett mer enn elleve tusen ganger. Helt tullete. :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-15
<si-m1> hvilken video er det? har du url?
<jo-erlend> hehe...
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSkXgXZL7G4
<si-m1> ice
<si-m1> *nice
<si-m1> dog, det siste eksempelet med epost var kanskje litt i overkant komplisert gjennomført
<jo-erlend> jeg gjorde begge deler helt likt.
<si-m1> vel, folk flest ville brukt tekstformateringslinja rett over
<jo-erlend> men jeg prøvde å finne på noe jeg visste at jeg kunne gjøre, men som jeg aldri hadde gjort før.
<si-m1> men første eksempelene var fine
<jo-erlend> det hadde ikke spilt noen veldig stor rolle. Det er så mange fonter at jeg ville likevel måtte rulle lenge for å finne Ubuntu.
<si-m1> neida, du kan taste navnet på fonten
<si-m1> så hopper den rett ned
<jo-erlend> kan du det? Det må jeg prøve. :)
<si-m1> jau, alle slike lister støtter sånt
<si-m1> altså.. den fontlista på formatteringsmenyen i alle fall
<si-m1> vet ikke med den oppe i rullgardingreiene
<jo-erlend> jaggu.
<jo-erlend> den gjør ikke det.
<jo-erlend> Jeg forsto ikke at "proporsjonal" var menyen for fonter. :)
<si-m1> liker konseptet med søk i menyene
<jo-erlend> det er herlig.
<si-m1> slike rullgardingreier er slitsomt
<si-m1> blender og har støtte for det i uiet sitt
<si-m1> sånn uavhengig av os
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> det fine med  HUD er jo at det automatisk funker i alle programmer.
<jo-erlend> behøver ikke å støtte det på noe vis.
<si-m1> japp
<jo-erlend> vet ikke om du merket det, men jeg bruker også nå Alt "kopi" istedenfor ctrl+c. Det er både raskere og mer behagelig.
<jo-erlend> eller i alle fall mer behagelig. Vet ikke om det er så mye raskere.
<si-m1> hm, så ikke det.. hva er det?
<jo-erlend> Alt henter frem HUD. Så skriver jeg inn "kopi". Det er det samme som å trykke Ctrl+C. Altså for å kopiere det du har merket.
<si-m1> ah slik ja.. tror jeg foretrekker ctrl+c da
<jo-erlend> Ctrl ligger så langt utenfor rekkevidde.
<si-m1> på mitt tastatur er den lettere tilgjenglig enn alt
<jo-erlend> hæ?! Du er en av mange som har sagt det i dag. Jeg skjønner ikke det.
<geirha> Ctrl+C bruker jeg kun for å avbryte en kommando i terminalen
<si-m1> men ja, forsåvidt så bruker jeg aldri ctrl+c til copy, jeg bare markerer teksten
<si-m1> og shift insert for paste
<jo-erlend> det der er forresten også fint med HUD. At snarveiene blir de samme i alle programmer. I hvertfall potensielt.
<si-m1> sannelig ikke sikker hva jeg bruker, det bare skjer automatisk
<si-m1> hehe
<geirha> shift+insert henter vel fra sekundærbufferet?
<geirha> Markering bruker primær
<si-m1> henter fra primær
<si-m1> shift+insert henter i alle fall fra samme som blir kopiert til når du velger tekst
<jo-erlend> det litt ironiske med HUD er jo at det får deg til å ønske at flere programmer hadde flere menyer. :)
<geirha> Her bruker den sekundær
<si-m1> k
<geirha> men er uansett enklere å bruke musa synes jeg
<jo-erlend> ganske fint i Nautilus forresten, hvis man har mange bokmerker.
<si-m1> jau, kan tenke meg Det
<jo-erlend> kunne det være kult å sette sammen flere menyoppføringer til én kommando, tro?
<si-m1> hmm, klarer ikke komme på noe innlysende bruksområde
<si-m1> 829 oppgraderte pakker
<si-m1> er visst lenge siden forrige oppgradering
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> må teste noe.
<jo-erlend> ok. Det der var jo ikke noe morsomt.
<si-m1> hva da?
<jo-erlend> jeg ga en VirtualBox gjest tilgang til en harddisk. Så installerte jeg windows på den. Tanken var å sjekke om det går an å boote en windows som er installert virtuelt. Det gjør det ikke. Tryna under oppstart. Men Windows er jo hjelpsom og tilbød å fikse problemet. Spennende, tenkte jeg. Det den gjorde, var å ødelegge raidet på de andre diskene.
<jo-erlend> håper jeg slipper å hente inn 1.8TB fra backup.
<si-m1> auda
<si-m1> har prøvd å boote en window xp-installasjon i kvm
<si-m1> den klagde på at jeg ikke brukte hardwaren som jeg hadde lisens til å bruke
<jo-erlend> mhm
<si-m1> men funket fint når jeg boota inn i den på ektehwen
<si-m1> ganske irriterende
<jo-erlend> det går an å fikse det der. Jeg har gjort det en gang. Men det tar noen dager.
<si-m1> aha
<si-m1> jaja, var ikke noe stress, var andre folk på jobb som kunne teste stuff i IE
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> lurer på hva Windows kan ha funnet på.
<si-m1> heh, vinduflytting med tre fingre på touchpad nå
<si-m1> det var litt uvant
<jo-erlend> ah. Det høres fint ut. :)
<jo-erlend> hva angår touchpad er det egentlig bare én ting jeg vil ha nå. Jeg vil bruke mobilen som touchpad for PCen.
<si-m1> fins vel apps for sånt
<jo-erlend> har ikke funnet noen.
<jo-erlend> jeg er jo forresten litt enig med Grub. Jeg har aldri hørt om RAID level -1000000 jeg heller. :)
<jo-erlend> Hentet 15,9 MB på 1s (8 232 kB/s) :)
<RoyK> fint raid-nivå det, da :D
<malin> jo-erlend: morro at den er sett så mye allerede kanksje fordi mange mener noe om unity :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: eh... hvordan var det du ga virtualbox tilgang, sa du? til alle diskene dine? og så ba du windows rydde opp?
<RoyK> høres ut som oppskrifta på kaos ;)
<malin> hihi
<malin> er ikke windows roten til alt vondt?
<malin> hm.. nei det var jo religon det
<malin> eller var det penger kanskje :S
<hjd> lediggang.
<RoyK> mhm
<hjd> Noen her som styrer med ubuntu.no? Vi burde ha en nyhetssak om NUUG-presentasjonen til jo-erlend (helst burde den vært oppe før den fant sted, men men).
<RoyK> og jeg som tenkte jeg kunne ta en sykkeltur i dag - møkkavær!
<malin> RoyK: er jo fint vær i Trondheim i alle fall. kansje ta en tur? :)
<RoyK> heh - litt langt å dra for å sykle tur...
<RoyK> whee - første tordenvær i dag :)
<RoyK> årets første, evt
<Atluxity> hjd: sende mail?
<Atluxity> uhm.... virker som om noe sært har skjedd med vindusbehandleren min, og alt jeg sitter igjen med er denne terminalen
<Atluxity> alt+tab fungerer ikke
<Atluxity> lurer på om compiz døde
<RoyK> funker noe annet? ctrl+alt+venstre?
<RoyK> eller var det ctrl+shift? husker ikke
 * RoyK bruker ubuntu desktop litt for skjeldent
<malin> jo-erlend: hvordan gjør jeg det når jeg skal få launcphad til å pakke prosjektet mitt for å passe på at filene vil bli installert i rett sti ?
<malin> kanskje jeg skal legge ved en sånn her? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-videos/trunk/view/head:/setup.py
<malin> eller er det ikke nødvendig når den skal pakkes kanskje?
<geirha> Jeg ville lastet ned en pakke og sett hvordan det var gjort der
<geirha> apt-get source unity-lens-videos
<malin> geirha: aha, takk
<malin> geirha: ser identisk ut med denne: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-videos/trunk/view/head:/setup.py
 * RoyK gløtter og ser det er python og føler utslettene komme - *grøss*
<malin> men jeg aner ikke om deb-pakken vil installere med den setup.py-scriptet eller om det foregår på annet vis
<malin> er det grøss?
<malin> oi, det er jo davidcalle som har laga den, jeg kan jo bare spørre han om han er online :)
<malin> nope
<malin> :)
<hjd> Jeg mistenker at du må sette den opp som en .deb pakke først, men jeg vet lite om pakking og mindre om PPAer
<hjd> Har ikke Launchpad noe "slik setter du opp PPAen din fra scratch"-dokumentasjon?
<malin> kanskje de har :)
 * hjd er forvirret
<hjd> Noen som kan tenke seg en grunn til at en CD-ROM viser at den inneholder en rekke filer med rare tegn som er totalt forskjellig fra hva jeg forventet?
<hjd> Jeg mener å huske DVD ikke fungerer ut av boksen, men en gammel CD-ROM?
<malin> jeg har ingen ide
<hjd> Prøvde med en annen og den fungerte fint, men jeg har to som viste rare tegn (og feil antall filer)
<RoyK> feil på cd-en?
<RoyK> eller tegnsettkrøll?
<hjd> RoyK: De er riktignok gamle, men jeg håper da ikke det. En av de fungerte fint for maks et halvt år siden.
<RoyK> cd-er eldes ganske raskt
<malin> :S
<RoyK> spesiellt brente
<hjd> Kanskje jeg skulle få ut fingeren og komme i gang med "ta-backup-av-alt-jeg-har"-prosjektet
<RoyK> spesielllllt
<hjd> Den er orginal, dog gammel.
<malin> jeg har noen bilde-cd-er liggende i en mappe. håper de ikke er ødelagt. Får kopiere de på disk kanskje
<Atluxity> duplicity <3
<malin> beste måten å bevare slikt er vel å legge de i en beholder som er lufttett og fylle den med nitrogen
<RoyK> hjd: og da gjerne på harddisker, i redundant oppsett, gjerne med backblaze eller en annen onlinetjeneste i bakhånd
<RoyK> malin: eller bruke gull-cd-er
<malin> mhm
<RoyK> (som er dritdyrt, men bra)
<malin> det er sikkert billig
<malin> hehe :p ja
<malin> tror faktisk Histroy albumet til Michael Jackson er gitt ut med noe gullbellegg, men ikke 100% sikker
<hjd> RoyK: mhm, planen min har vært å lage iso-avtrykk av dem etterhvert og ta vare på md5sum eller lignende.
<RoyK> hjd: det hjelper ikke en dritt med md5sum når cd-en er korrupt ;)
<RoyK> hjd: så vidt jeg vet, er disker fremdeles det mest holdbare
<RoyK> bare du har nok av dem
<RoyK> malin: femtilapp per dvd eller noe, tror jeg
<RoyK> eller hundrelappen http://www.amazon.com/Verbatim-96320-UltraLife-Archival-5-Disc/dp/B000WTO352
<hjd> Neinei, poenget mitt var å vite at en fungerende CD hadde den sjekksummen, og det hadde ISOen også da den ble opprettet.
<malin> joppp, det stemmer visst
<malin> ah
<RoyK> hjd: jeg bruker en server med raid-5, snart raid-6, og har i tillegg backup av den på en boks på jobb, og har i tillegg backblaze, men enn så lenge har ikke de støtte for linux, noe som suger ganske hardt
<malin> hadde problemer med å rippe en dvd jeg brant i 2010 tror jeg det var
<malin> fikk lesefeil. kan være dvd-romen på maskina her også da
<RoyK> ja... men det kan like godt være skiva
<RoyK> de tåler ikke tid
<malin> det kan være den ja, sjekket ikke i en annen maskin
<RoyK> oksidasjon
<malin> men kan være jeg har den som iso
<malin> mhm
<malin> ruster vekk :S
<RoyK> "rust" er vel forbeholdt jern, om man skal være nerd/besserwisser i dag :þ
<malin> ja....
<malin> men er jo samme prinsippet sikkert
<RoyK> oksidasjon, ja
<RoyK> :)
<malin> men oksidere er vel mer presist uansett
<malin> mhm
<malin> epler også "ruster" jo
<malin> bare å kutte i to og de er brune i løpet av timer
<hjd> CDene funker fint på en windows-pc iallefall, uten at jeg er noe nærmere å skjønne hva som foregår
<RoyK> sånt pleier som regel ikke å være relatert til OS :þ
<malin> ?!
 * RoyK tar seg en søndagstur på jobb for å riste liv i en server som kjører icinga og monitorerer temperaturer og sånt...
<RoyK> malin: nei, en cd/dvd funker som regel akkurat like bra/dårlig på windows som på linux som på solaris som på mac som på dos som på (...)
<hjd> Nei, jeg vet ikke. Alt jeg vet at de CDene alltid har funket på den andre. Av ren nysgjerrighet tror jeg jeg skal reboote til windows på denne senere i dag og se hva den sier.
<hjd> *andre maskinen*
<RoyK> eller kryssbytte dvd-rom? ;)
<malin> RoyK: ja, skulle ikke tro noe annet
<RoyK> i de ALLER fleste tilfeller ved lesefeil fra CD/DVD, så dukker det opp kjernemeldinger rapportert fra driveren, vidererapportert fra stasjonen, som sier "lesefeil", og da er det ikke så veldig nøye hva slags OS som får den feilen
 * RoyK stakk
<jo-erlend> RoyK, nei, altså... Jeg har tre interne disker som er systemet og hjemmeområder. Det er et RAID1 for boot og et RAID5 for alt annet. På RAID5 kjører jeg LVM. Så har jeg også en sånn 2x2.5" hotswappable i 3.5". Jeg satte inn en tom disk der og ga Virtualbox tilgang til den.
<jo-erlend> så installerte jeg Windows på den. Det funka helt fint. Så rebootet jeg for å sjekke om Windows 7 ville takle å boote fra annen maskinvare. Det gjorde den ikke, men tilbød seg å fikse problemet. Den fikset ikke problemet med Windows, men den ødela RAIDet  på de tre interne diskene.
<jo-erlend> men jeg gikk inn og så og alt av partisjoner og sånt så fint ut, så jeg bygget raidet på nytt. Det første raide funker fint. Det andre, med LVM på, viser bare området som ukjent.
<hjd> Hm, nå funker begge CDene fint. Jeg lurer på om det kan ha vært forvirrende at jeg hadde den fysiske DVD-stasjonen tilgjengelig i en virtuell maskin, dog det funket jo fint for andre...
<hjd> Uansett virker jo ikke backup i form av iso-filer som en dum ide.
<malin> sant
<malin> derfor jeg tok iso-kopi av alt
<malin> men må dobbeltsjekke at jeg faktisk har alt
<malin> gamle vhs-opptak fra 89 til utpå 90-tallet
<hjd> som du har fått tatt kopi av? Isåfall er jeg interessert i hvordan du gjorde det.
<hjd> Lurer også på hva du har opptak av  :)
<malin> det er bare opptak av meg + broren min og familie og sånt fra lenge siden av
<malin> for å lage en iso, kan bruke f.eks. k3b
<malin> eller brasero
<malin> bruke cd copy
<malin> men velge å kopiere til iso i stedet for til en annen plate
<malin> eller i stedet for å kopiere til en annen dvd
<hjd> Jaja, lage en iso fra en CD/o.l.  er ikke noe problem.
<hjd> Jeg var mer interessert i hva jeg kan gjøre med en VHS
<malin> ser at jeg ikke har alt her, så må sjekke neste gang jeg er hjemme om jeg kan prøve å bruke mamma sin maskin i stedet, i fall dvd-rommen her er rar
<malin> ah. jeg lånte en vhs til dvd-opptaker
<hjd> aha
<malin> jo-erlend: må jeg lage en sånn installasjonfil? eller hvordan gjør jeg så en deb-fil vil installere filnee til søkelinsa på rett plass?
<malin> hjd: jupp :) kanskje ikke mest ideelle måten ,men greit nok
<malin> fortsatt noen vhs vi ikke har kopiert, som skal kopieres
<malin> + at jeg må rippe alt
<malin> til iso
<RoyK> jo-erlend: huff
<jo-erlend> malin, bruk apt-get source pakkenavn for en linse du vet funker og se hvordan de har gjort det der.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ikke altfor morsomt.
<jo-erlend> LVM: unknown metadata header, får jeg nå.
<malin> jo-erlend: det jeg gjorde på den video-linsa, men veit ikke om jeg må ha alt den har, eler om det er noe jeg kan kutte ut f.eks. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg får ikke konsentert meg om det nå, er jeg redd. Jeg har mistet 1800 GB med informasjon.
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver å få reparert det.
<jo-erlend> tanken på å bygge opp igjen fra backup er mildt sagt nedslående.
<jo-erlend> det er i hvertfall siste gang jeg rører Windows på noen som helst måte.
<malin> ah, forstår det jo-erlend
<malin> det der høres bare kjipt ut :S
<malin> ingen måte å gjennopprette partisjonene på, om det er der problemet liggerda?
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingen mulighet til å finne ut hva det er Windows har gjort.
<malin> :S
<RoyK> jo-erlend: lite tips til neste gang - koble fra alt av annet skrot før du ber windoze "rydde opp"
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det beste tipset er å ikke la det bli noen neste gang windows gjør noe som helst.
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> windows er fint, det, bare ikke la det få tilgang til noe viktig
<jo-erlend> æsj. Dette er bittert. Jeg hadde ikke lyst på Windows i utgangspunktet. Det var liksom bare som forberedelse til screencast av Ubuntu.
<RoyK> type: ikke gi bilnøkla dine til en tiåring
<RoyK> jo-erlend: *vet* du at ting er borte?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg har gjenoppretta ett og annet fra disker før...
<jo-erlend> RoyK, vel... Nei. Første RAID er oppe. Andre RAID er også oppe. Men LVMet på det RAIDet viser "unknown LVM metadata header".
<RoyK> hvordan så layouten ut på RAIDet og på LVM?
<RoyK> dvs hadde LVM en stor partisjon?
<RoyK> det bør være mulig å søke seg fram til starten på filsystemet om dette er ext4 eller noe sånt
<jo-erlend> 3*1.5TB disker. Alle har en liten partisjon for RAID1 for /boot. Så har de resten på et RAID5 for LVM.
<jo-erlend> på LVMet har jeg swap, root og home.
<RoyK> og root og home er hva?
<RoyK> ext4?
<jo-erlend> root er btrfs. home er ext4.
<RoyK> vet ikke noe om gjenoppretting av btrfs
<RoyK> men ext4 burde funke greit
<jo-erlend> root er helt uviktig.
<RoyK> har du disker du kan kopiere dette til om du finner filsystemet?
<RoyK> uansett hva du gjør nå: ikke skriv noe til de diskene!
<malin> jeg har aldri vært borti ride, men har opplevd ved et uhell noen ganger å slette hele partisjonstabellen og sånt, men det har vært relativt lett å fikse
<jo-erlend> forsåvidt. Jeg har backup av alt sammen uansett. Men det er noen dager siden jeg tok backup, så det er et par dokumenter det hadde vært fint å hente.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, vel... Det jeg gjorde, var jo å bygge raidet på nytt. Det er resynkronisert.
<RoyK> oops
<RoyK> da spørs det om du kanskje har overskrevet det som var der
<jo-erlend> mhm
<RoyK> tror kanskje løpet er kjørt om du har synka opp alt fra scratch
<RoyK> mdadm --create?
<jo-erlend> mhm
<RoyK> lemme check...
<jo-erlend> dvs; mdadm -Cv -n3 /dev/sd[asb]2 tror jeg at jeg brukte
<jo-erlend> altså... abc, ikke asb :)
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<RoyK> den der skal visst kunne prøve å finne et filsystem
<hjd> I verste fall så kan man vel gi IBAS masse penger for å fikse disken
<jo-erlend> men jeg lurer på om jeg bare skal bruke anledningen til å ta en grundig vårrengjøring.
<jo-erlend> kutte ut både md og lvm til fordel for btrfs.
<RoyK> hjd: funker heller dårlig om dataene er overskrevet
<RoyK> hjd: du må tilbake til tidlig nittitall for at overskrevne data kunne finnes med elektronmikroskop og sånt
<jo-erlend> altså... Jeg har alltid backup uansett. Så det er ikke sånn sett noen katastrofe. Det er i verste fall bare en betydelig jobb.
<hjd> RoyK: er det overskrevet er det selvfølgelig borte...
<hjd> Jeg vet ikke hvor mye RAID tar i når det bygges på nytt
<jo-erlend> 100MB/s i 6 timer omtrent... Det overskrev nok endel.
<RoyK> nei - ikke jeg heller - men finner du sektoren hvor ext4-filsystemet starter, er det bare å bruke losetup og mappe en loopdev til den sektoren
<jo-erlend> ja. Det var det som var utgangspunktet mitt.
<RoyK> noen her som har fått til kvm med failover?
<RoyK> type vm failover
<GtHoo> Hvordan kan jeg legge til flere workspaces?
<RoyK> iirc høyre museklikk på workspace-greia
<jo-erlend> nei, ikke i Unity.
<jo-erlend> (workspaces er forresten på vei ut som en standard-greie)
<jo-erlend> GtHoo, MyUnity lar deg stille inn det der, tror jeg. Har ikke prøvd.
<hjd> workspaces på vei ut? Hvorfor?
<jo-erlend> hjd, en av de viktigste funksjonene har vært å skille mellom programmer og vinduer, etc. Det begynner å bli unødvendig for vanlige brukere, fordi vi får bedre verktøy for sånn normal bruk.
<RoyK> lurer jeg også på..
<jo-erlend> detaljer kan leses i Unity Task Switching spesifikasjonen: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EdrlUuZvA9P8-BZufUU2KlHGjg49p9UacF4MCL0U5uA/edit
<jo-erlend> det skal fremdeles være der for de som ønsker det, altså. Men det skal ikke brukes som standard.
<GtHoo> Så det skal slutte å være standard. Akkurat nå som jeg har begynt å bruke det...
<jo-erlend> GtHoo, det ligger frem i tid og som sagt... Det vil være enkelt å skru det på.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jammenatte - hvorfor?
<jo-erlend> sånn som det er nå, så bruker Unity andre Compiz-plugins for vindubytting og sånt. Problemet er at de ikke er designet for å passe med hverandre. Så det er et nokså klumpete system. Det finnes mengder av ting å forbedre på alle områder.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, vi begynner å snakke om fem nivåer med vindushåndtering. Vi må få et mer ryddig system.
 * RoyK håper ikke ubuntu blir så forbedra og fornya at det til slutt blir reneste windows-mølja
<RoyK> upstart var et sånt valg
<RoyK> helt på bærtur
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<RoyK> det var jo ikke ferdig - og fremdeles er det behov for dirty hacks for å få f.eks. cron til å funke skikkelig i et NIS-miljø, og sikkert samme på LDAP, siden ikke cron startes etter NIS starter
<jo-erlend> jaja. Men altså.. Det er greit å la oppstarten gjøre flere ting av gangen. Venting er bortkastet tid.
<RoyK> for all del, men upstart var ikke og etter alle solemerker, er ikke ferdig for det
<RoyK> og da ha halvparten av tjenesten på upstart og resten på sysV-skripts gjør ting veldig klønete
<jo-erlend> jada. Det er ikke ideelt. Men det forbedret ting vesentlig for de aller fleste.
<jo-erlend> man kan si det samme om det meste i friprog-verdenen. XDG-BDS gjør ting mye mer oversiktlig, for eksempel. Men det er jo fremdeles mengder av programmer som ikke utnytter det. Samme med GConf/DConf, etc. Men hvis man skal kunne bevege seg fremover, så må man starte. Tror ikke at man kan gjøre sånt på en helhetlig måte.
<jo-erlend> man har jo prøvd å gjøre det sånn på webben. At man venter på spesifikasjonen. Det funker ikke. Det gjør utviklingen uakseptabelt treg. Man er nødt til å gjøre litt av gangen og akseptere at det blir litt rotete en stund.
<hjd> jo-erlend: jeg skummet delen med workspaces, men jeg er fortsatt usikker på hva som kommer istedenfor. Spread?
<jo-erlend> PulseAudio var jo også noe forferdelige greier i begynnelsen, men det har jo blitt veldig fint etterhvert.
<jo-erlend> hjd, mhm. Jeg vet ikke om det er helt spikra akkurat hvordan det skal se ut enda.
<jo-erlend> men jeg har også lenge ønsket meg bort fra visuelle arbeidsområder og mer over på kontekster.
<jo-erlend> for eksempel, på mitt fysiske skrivebord, så er det ikke sånn at jeg fjerner alt som har med data å gjøre hver gang jeg skal spille gitar og motsatt. Jeg har ett skrivebord med ting som jeg bruker i forskjellige sammenhenger. Når jeg løfter kaffekanna, for eksempel, så blir kaffekoppen mer relevant enn tastaturet.
<jo-erlend> hvis vi klarer å bygge inn sammenhenger mellom programmer, vinduer, filer, etc på en sånn måte, så blir ting straks mer brukervennlig. Vi må redusere det manuelle arbeidet som kreves for å holde orden på datamaskinen.
<jo-erlend> arbeidsområder vil fremdeles være praktiske i endel sammenhenger og vil være enkelt å skru på. Men hvis 90% av brukerne aldri vil ha noen nytte av det, så bør det ikke brukes som standard.
<hjd> hm.. jeg får vel lese gjennom hele spesifikasjonen en gang jeg har mer tid, og se om jeg skjønner noe mer da
<hjd> hvis brukere ikke bruker arbeidsområdene vil jeg regne med at de befinner seg på kun et av dem. Det har iallefall jeg gjort i perioder uten store problemer.
<jo-erlend> vel. Ja, på sett og vis. Nå kan man jo også si at vi har fått flere typer arbeidsområder i Ubuntu. Nå bytter vi for eksempel primært mellom programmer. Hvis programmene har flere vinduer, så er det konteksten som avgjør hvilket vindu som fokuseres når du bytter mellom programmer. Så har hvert program sitt arbeidsområde for vinduene. Bare det løser veldig mye av det arbeidsområdene har blitt brukt til før.
<hjd> " konteksten som avgjør hvilket vindu som fokuseres når du bytter mellom programmer. " kan du utdype den der? :)
<jo-erlend> akkurat nå er det bare "det nyeste". Men med Zeitgeist vil vi enkelt kunne bruke andre sammenhenger også. For eksempel hvis jeg bruker et Firefox vindu som har med gitarspilling å gjøre, for så å bytte til Nautilus, så vil de Nautilus-vinduene som har med gitarspilling å gjøre komme øverst. Fordi det er gitarspilling jeg driver med nå.
<jo-erlend> med andre ord; istedenfor å skjule ting, så fremhever vi det mest relevante.
<hjd> Det er kanskje bare for meg det skurrer, men hvis den presenterer det som er relevant til hva nå enn jeg gjør nå, hva skjer da når jeg bytter til et annet vindu for å starte med noe nytt. Det kan jo ikke akkurat systemet forutse.
<jo-erlend> jo. Du åpner et nytt vindu. Det er en ny sammenheng. Så er det hva du gjør med det vinduet som avgjør om det er en ny sammenheng.
<jo-erlend> men altså... Nå er det spekulasjon her. Dette ligger langt fremover i tid. Det er ikke sånn at vi vil se dette i 12.10 eller noe sånt. Men det er litt sånn tankegangen fungerer. :)
<hjd> Ikke for å kverulere, men jeg åpner ikke et nytt vindu hvis jeg allerede har det jeg skal bytte til åpent. Feks to vinduer med gedit; et med kode og et med notater...
<hjd> Men ok, vi får se hva som skjer i fremtiden.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Når du gjør noe i et program, så forandrer situasjonen seg. Hvis jeg går fra http://developer.gnome.org og over til http://www.chordie.com, så er det et signal om at jeg har tatt en pause fra programmeringen for å spille gitar, for eksempel. Om jeg gjør det ved å åpne et nytt vindu eller ved å bruke det samme vinduet på nytt, er egentlig ikke så viktig.
<jo-erlend> bildet med skrivebordet i sted er egentlig ganske beskrivende, synes jeg. Når jeg løfter kaffekanna, så blir kaffekoppen mer viktig. Ingenting blir borte. Det er bare det at jeg automatisk fokuserer mer på kaffekoppen. Datamaskiner bør gjøre det samme. Sånn som det er nå, er det som sagt de sist brukte tingene i hver kategori fremheves. Det er en forbedring, men det er bare et første skritt.
<hjd> Det forutsetter at du først sender et signal som maskinen kan tolke (løfte kaffekanna). Sagt på en annen måte, hvis jeg strekker ut handa etter glasset for å gå og blande meg saft flytter ikke maskinen min seg (fordi den ikke vet jeg har sluttet å bruke den nå).
<malin> jo-erlend: hvordan går de med gjennoppretting?
<malin> finnes det noe nyttig i smartmontools?
<jo-erlend> lurer på om det var Mark Shuttleworth som brukte uttrykket "intentiface". Liker det godt. :)
<jo-erlend> malin, det finnes nyttige ting i smartmontools, men ingenting jeg har nytte av nå. Jeg lar bare alt samme ligge til bakgrunnsprosessering i hjernen min. :)
<jo-erlend> det ligger vel an til at jeg bare fjerner alt og går over til et rent btrfs. Det er noe jeg har hatt lyst til uansett. Så får jeg heller bare gjenopprette ting fra backup etterhvert som jeg trenger dem.
<malin> oki :)
<jo-erlend> jeg bare utsetter beslutningene litt i tilfelle jeg skulle komme på en grunn til å ikke slette alt. Men det er det som er mest fristende.
<malin> ja :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, ja. Den typen signaler får vi jo flere av for hver dag som går. PCen min vet for eksempel når jeg flytter meg fysisk bort fra den, såfremt jeg tar med mobilen.
<jo-erlend> og de fleste programmene i Ubuntu nå, logger jo alt som skjer til Zeitgeist. Sånn at sammenhenger i det du gjør, vil være enkelt å finne. For eksempel "hver gang jeg åpner Audacity, gjør jeg alltid disse tingene, ofte disse tingene, men aldri disse tingene". De tingene jeg aldri gjør, må selvsagt ikke plasseres på toppen av hurtiglistene.
<malin> aha, smart
<malin> men jeg har enda ikke forstått hvoran man bruker zeitgeist sånn ellers?
<jo-erlend> hjd, eksempelet ditt med GEdit er fint. Det er et program som bruker Zeitgeist. Så vi kan vite at når du åpner kode-dokumentet ditt, så ønsker du også tilgang til notat-dokumentet. Dermed kommer det først på listen over sist brukte dokumenter, selvom du har jobbet med andre dokumenter senere. Fordi i denne sammenhengen, er notat-dokumentet sist brukt.
<jo-erlend> malin, du kan for eksempel bruke Activity Journal. Det ligger i arkivene.
<malin> hva gjør den da?
<jo-erlend> den viser deg hva du har gjort og når du gjorde det.
<malin> skummelt :)
<jo-erlend> du vil for eksempel kunne gå til Onsdag i forrige uke klokken tolv og se alle dokumenter du åpnet, alle videoer du så, etc. Det kan være fint hvis du skal prøve å finne noe du drev med under et møte.
<jo-erlend> malin, ikke skummelt. Det er privat data.
<hjd> jo-erlend: Nå var vel use casen her at jeg har to vinduer fra samme program åpent allerede...
<malin> ja :) men om noen som ikke skal se, ser hva jeg har gjort. Ikke atj eg gjør noe galt liksom, men en har jo mye privat på en pc
<jo-erlend> hjd, på hvilken måte spiller det noen rolle
<jo-erlend> ?
<hjd> Om det havner på listen over sist brukt eller ikke?
<hjd> Jeg ser ikke helt hvordan det er relevant der
<jo-erlend> malin, mhm. Det er også veldig fint med Zeitgeist. Du kan for eksempel velge å slette minnet om alt du gjorde den siste timen. Eller du kan si, ikke husk noe jeg gjør på dette nettstedet, mappen. Ikke husk hva jeg bruker dette programmet til, etc.
<hjd> Det virker som en uavhengig feature.
<jo-erlend> hjd, når du trykker Alt+§, så listes vinduene opp i en rekkefølge. Det er også en liste over siste brukte ting, selvom det i denne sammenhengen er vinduer.
<jo-erlend> det samme gjelder Alt+Tab, men da for programmer.
<hjd> Ah, sånn sett, alt+| og listen over sist brukte i programmet hentes fra samme sted?
<malin> jo-erlend: aha, jeg installerer det guiet og sjekker det ut jeg :)
<jo-erlend> kan potensielt. Nå er det hovedsaklig sist brukt i en generell sammenheng. Men nå kan sammenhengene spesialiseres. Du kan finne ut alt annet du gjorde sist du hadde et spesielt dokument åpent, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> malin, du finner også det der i Systeminnstillinger under Personvern.
<hjd> At alt+tab ikke lenger lister alle vinduer er forøvrig det største tilpasningsproblemet jeg har med unity...
<jo-erlend> hjd, det gjør det også. Bare å trykke pil ned.
<hjd> jeg vet det, men jeg er veldig vant til å kunne bytte utelukkende med alt+tab.
<jo-erlend> det er bare et spørsmål om prioriteringer. Man regner med at ting du gjorde for fem sekunder siden er mer relevant enn det du gjorde for fem timer siden.
<jo-erlend> hjd, mhm. Kaotisk. :)
<malin> finner ikke personvern i systeminnstillinger jeg
<jo-erlend> malin, 12.04?
<malin> ja
<malin> kanskje det het er noe annet på engelsk
<jo-erlend> Privacy på engelsk, tror jeg.
<malin> eller det gjør det jo, men jeg veit ikke hva det kan hete
<hjd> Mener også det heter privacy og ligger på nederste raden...
<jo-erlend> det lå der før i alle fall. Det skal ligge under Personlig.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg må begynne å beskrive Zeitgeist på en annen måte enn det jeg gjør. Det er jo sånn at de fleste programmer har en "sist brukt"-liste allerede. Forskjellen med Zeitgeist er at den samler det på ett sted sånn at du kan få oversikt og slette ting på en enkel måte. Kanskje det lønner seg å ikke omtale Zeitgeist som en logg, men som noe som muliggjør "incognito desktop"?
<malin> hm, ja, det var mer oversiktelig i alle fall :)
<malin> den henter ikke noe fra opera ser det ut til
<jo-erlend> Programmene må selv bruke Zeitgeist. Det er ikke automagisk. Den normale måten å gjøre det på, er ved hjelp av plugins. Det brukes ikke som standard for Firefox heller. Det finnes plugins for det.
<jo-erlend> det fungerer derimot automatisk for alle programmer som bruker GtkRecentManager, men informasjonen som logges blir nokså generell.
<jo-erlend> en nettleser som bruker GtkRecentManager vil for eksempel logge at det er et nettsted, men vil ikke logge at det er HTML video, hvilken kategori videoen faller innunder, etc. Da må programmet spesialiseres.
<jo-erlend> malin, men det der er fint ja? Veldig alright å slippe å tenke på hvor ting er lagret. Bedre å se i kalenderen når møtet var, så se gjennom alt du gjorde den timen. Det er mye mer forenelig med måten menneskelig hukommelse fungerer. Det vil også bli veldig mye bedre etterhvert som vi får flere datakilder, som for eksempel GPS. "Vis meg den artikkelen jeg leste da jeg satt på McDonalds forrige helg", eller "Vis meg den You
<jo-erlend> tube-filmen noen i #Ubuntu-no snakket om i går".
<malin> jo-erlend: ja, har ikke tenkt på det sånn, men i grunn genialt sånnsett :)
<malin> og i forhold til det med gps osv osv :D
<jo-erlend> en morsom bonus er at du blir mindre avhengig av hvilke programmer du bruker. Weechat har jo for eksempel en sånn URL grabber. Hadde vært bedre å dytte det inn i Zeitgeist. På den måten kan du vise lenkene på forskjellige måter og hvis du bytter til en annen IRC klient, så spiller ikke det noen rolle.
<jo-erlend> malin, mhm. Ubuntu begynner å få en veldig spennende infrastruktur. Og nå er det aller meste stabilt, så nå begynner det å handle mer om å få programmene til å benytte seg av det.
<malin> hvordan da da?
<malin> men ja, det er blitt ganske så bra her :)
<malin> er en del ting enda mener nå jeg. tredjeparts-programmer burde ha interesse av å få programmene sine mer integrert med ubuntu syntes jeg
<jo-erlend> Opera, for eksempel, trenger plugins for å bruke Zeitgeist, hurtiglister, indikatorer, etc.
<malin> eneste med opera er at de imiterer utseenet til gnome, men ikke noe meny-integrasjon f.eks.
<malin> mhm
<jo-erlend> ja, såvidt jeg forstår, burde de automatisk få det hvis de kompilerer programmet i Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> da får man jo med HUD i samme slengen også.
<malin> mhm
<malin> siden Ubuntu er største linux-distro burde det jo i alle fall vært mulig å gjort det
<malin> det er jo god integrasjon med ubuntu i os-x såvidt jeg kjenner til f.eks.
<Atluxity> jeg mistenker at jeg ikke er flink nok til å ta i bruk alle mulighetene ubuntu gir meg for å bli mer effektiv
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, ikke så rart. Dette er jo helt nye greier, så det er ikke så mange som kan det enda. Dermed tar det lenger tid å lære det. Hittil har disse tingene vært i så rask utvikling at det nærmest ikke har eksistert dokumentasjon engang.
<Sakarias> Atluxity: hvordan bli mer effektiv når man sitter i gnome-terminal hele dagen og jobber via ssh ? :P
<jo-erlend> Alt "hjemme" for å bytte til terminalen hvor du kjører SSH mot boksen hjemme, for eksempel? :)
<hjd> Sakarias: ctrl+page up /down ? screen?
<malin> jeg er ikke så flink til å alltid bruke hud, men så er jeg velst i terminal for chatting og opera som nettleser
<Sakarias> hjd: det er ikke helt det jeg ser på noe som ubuntu legger på bordet, det er default :P
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, kan jo potensielt bidra til forbedret tab completion.
<jo-erlend> kunne for eksempel se for seg en tastatursnarvei for å bla mellom de kommandoene man sist brukte i den mappen du er i nå. ;)
<Sakarias> potensielt ja, men ser ikke helt hvor det skulle vært
<Sakarias> i den mappen jeg er i nå, er det hele tre komanndoer brukt... vim, git push og git pull :P
<hjd> Sakarias: ingen bruk av grener?
<Sakarias> nope... lite grener av mine dotfiles :P
<hjd> ah :P greit nok
<Sakarias> enkleste måten å holde samme konfigen på flere maskiner rett og slett
<malin> jo-erlend: er det zeitgeist den recent used saken i dash benytter seg av også?
<jo-erlend> malin, ja.
<jo-erlend> malin, ja.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg skjønner ikke helt hvorfor jeg faller ut nå. Jeg har jo god forbindelse.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: kan være irc-serveren du har koblet deg mot som er på syre
<jo-erlend> selve nettforbindelsen er veldig ustabil.
<jo-erlend> noen av naboene har klaget over det samme, både for radio over kabeltv, internet og sånt. Så jeg tror det er noe rart som skjer i bygget her.
<malin> jo-erlend: ser ikke ut som denne er fikset enda :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/941197
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 941197 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "evolution not present when set to default e-mail client" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hjd> malin: med bot her holder det med "bug 1234" :)
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1234 in Launchpad itself "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<hjd> for eksempel
<malin> hjd: ah, det visste jeg ikke :)
<malin> bug 941197
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 941197 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "evolution not present when set to default e-mail client" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941197
<malin> wohooo
<hjd> Rimelig kjekt. Mye enklere å lese hvis du har det inni en setning også.
<malin> mhm
<malin> faktisk :)
<waawaa> hvordan fjerner jeg sudo?
<malin> sannsynigvis: sudo aptitude remove sudo
<malin> men hvorfor vil du ikke ha sudo?
<waawaa> sudo er stadig sårbar og en stor trussel mot sikkerheten på maskinene mine
<malin> hvordan det?
<waawaa> folk oppdager nye vulns og skriver nye exploits hele tiden
<malin> vulns?
<waawaa> sårbarheter
<malin> så du mener at sudo er en trussel.
<malin> ah
<waawaa> ja
<waawaa> det er jo det
<malin> så du ønsker å gjøre det samme som du kan med sudo som vanlig bruker?
<malin> Det er jo i såfall enda mindre sikkert ;)
<hjd> Det er jo alltids su.
<malin> hm. sant
<hjd> Men blir ikke de sårbarhetene stort sett fikset rimelig raskt?
<malin> jo
<malin> tror det
<waawaa> joda, raskter etter at de har blitt annonsert
<waawaa> men i undergrunnsmiljøene har de gjerne vært kjent lenge
<waawaa> så det hjelper ikke så mye
<malin> hm
<malin> så det er en sårbarhet som gjør det enkelt å crack sudo?
<malin> *cracke
<waawaa> det har vært veldig mange hittil
<waawaa> og det finnes nok mange fler enda
<waawaa> se her: http://osvdb.org/search?search[vuln_title]=sudo&search[text_type]=alltext
<waawaa> jeg drifter nesten hundre servere for en leketøysfabrikk, og jeg sover ikke så godt om natten når sudo er installert på dem
<waawaa> men hver gang jeg forsøker å fjerne sudo, så får jeg problemer med andre ting i ubuntu
<hjd> Drift er ikke helt mitt felt, men jeg ville heller sett på hvordan jeg kunne begrense tilgangen og hva brukere kan gjøre. Hvis de ikke har rettigheter til å kjøre sudo, burde jo det begrense en del...
<malin> hm.. så om noen tar over serverene så kanskje de begynner å produsere andre leketøy eller noe i stedet og sånt. nei... skjønner du ikke sover helt bra om natten da altså
<RoyK> waawaa: har du eksempel på en ny sårbarhet i sudo?
<waawaa> den øverste på adressen jeg nettopp ga er ganske ny, et par måneder siden
<waawaa> malin : jeg tar igrunn jobben min ganske seriøst, det er nok helst derfor skal du se
<RoyK> erm... finner ikke noe på om CVE-2012-0809 er en sårbarhet i lucid
<waawaa> før brukte vi novell netware, og da hadde vi ikke sånne problemer
<malin> waawaa: ja, jeg tviler jo ikke på det.
<malin> for all del
<RoyK> waawaa: du hadde nok andre problemer der ;)
<waawaa> RoyK : http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-0809.html
<RoyK> waawaa: det er ikke en bugtracker
<waawaa> du sa ikke at du så etter en bugtracker
<RoyK> men står jo not affected
<RoyK> så da er det vel greit...
<waawaa> "only 12.04 affected"
<RoyK> ja - og 12.04 er ikke sluppet ennå
<RoyK> så om du kjører den, så veit du at du tester betakode
<malin> ja
<RoyK> eller om du ikke veit det, så veit jeg at jeg ikke ville ha ansatt deg ;)
<waawaa> det er uansett ikke den siste sårbarheten jeg tenker på
<waawaa> jeg tenker på sudo sin generelle sårbarhetshistorikk som er veldig dårlig
<RoyK> jeg forstår hva du mener, men har du virkelig så mange lokale brukere på maskinene dine?
<RoyK> sudo er jo bare sårbar for lokale angrep
<RoyK> og du kan jo enkelt stoppe hvermansen fra å kjøre sudo med en chgrp/chown
 * RoyK var litt rastlaus og lei og sånn og sykla et par mil og føler seg plutselig mye bedre :)
<xt> hjelper det
<RoyK> mhm
<waawaa> hm.. jeg skulle også gjerne ha fjernet apt..
<waawaa> http://osvdb.org/search?search[vuln_title]=apt&search[text_type]=alltext
<waawaa> veldig skummelt egentlig
<RoyK> waawaa: hallo?
<RoyK> waawaa: du kan jo bare fjerne ALT
<RoyK> og så bare bruke gentoo eller noe og bygge en bitteliten distro som bare har det du trenger
<RoyK> evt kan du prøve litt terapi mot paranoia...
<RoyK> waawaa: eller for å være litt mer seriøs
<RoyK> waawaa: hvor mange lokale brukere har du på disse maskinene?
<waawaa> 40-50
<RoyK> *lokale* brukere?
<RoyK> type folk som logger inn med ssh?
<waawaa> ja, og noen bruker telnet over x.25-forbindelser
<RoyK> er det noen som bruker x.25 i dag??
<waawaa> jada
<RoyK> er det en gammel konsoll-applikasjon de bruker, da, eller?
<RoyK> menatte
<RoyK> først og fremst - om du er redd for at noen skal finne høl i sudo, så chgrp/chmod den slik at vanlige brukere ikke får kjørt den
<waawaa> det skal jeg prøve
<RoyK> når det gjelder apt-get, så er ikke den SUIDa, så der er det ikke noen fare
<waawaa> vet du om det er vanskelig å installere gnome 2 i nyeste versjon av ubuntu?
<RoyK> tror ikke det, men jeg er ikke noen ubuntu-desktop-mann
<RoyK> sikkert andre her som vet bedre
<malin> hvorfor skal man det?
<malin> alle programmene er jo gnome3
<malin> da må man vel nedgradere all programmvaren til gnome3-versjoner?
<waawaa> det hørtes ikke noe greit ut
<malin> nei :S
<RoyK> waawaa: da bruker du en eldre versjon
<RoyK> har lucid gnome2?
<RoyK> eller hardy?
<malin> ja
<waawaa> jeg savner novell netware jeg
<waawaa> alt var så mye greiere da
<RoyK> waawaa: haha
<malin> men hva skal du med gnome2?
<RoyK> waawaa: jeg er Master CNE på netware 4 og 5 :)
<RoyK> waawaa: menneh - hvis du hadde netware før, hvordan kom da behovet for lokale logins? det hadde du da ikke på netware
<RoyK> heller dårlig med ssh/telnet-støtte på netware, sist jeg sjekka...
<Sakarias> samme her
<malin> hva er egentlig netware opp i dette?
<malin> er det en linux-distro? er det noe helt eget?
 * RoyK fniser
<RoyK> malin: historieløs!
<malin> ja... :$
 * malin innrømmer at hun er historieløs og ikke har oversikt over alt.....
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netware
 * RoyK jobba i flere år med netware
 * Sakarias også
 * malin har definitivt ikke.....
<Sakarias> nærmeste man kommer netware i dag er Novell Open Enterprise Server
<waawaa> RoyK : alle hadde egne arbeidsstasjoner på den tiden
<RoyK> ja, det er vel på linux med NCP/eDirectory som custom bineries?
<waawaa> nå er det tynnklienter
<malin> så i dag har de linux-kjerne, men ser jo at den førsten er fra 1983
<RoyK> waawaa: and the times, they are a-changin'
<RoyK> malin: i dag er det bare rester igjen - det er ingenting som skjer med netware lenger
<RoyK> det har det vel ikke gjort på noen år
<RoyK> netware var en genialt god filserver og hadde en god katalogtjeneste, NDS senere eDirectory
<RoyK> sånt som griser MS AD ganske effektivt
<Sakarias> katalogtjenesten lever fremdeles
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> men litt som elvis
<Sakarias> elvis som i artisten eller som editoren?
<RoyK> som i artisten :)
<RoyK> editoren har jeg heller ikke sett noe til de siste åra
 * RoyK bruker bare vim og ser heller lite til andre editorer
<Sakarias> og før malin lurer... "The Elvis Text Editor - a free vi clone for Unix and other operating systems"
<RoyK> waawaa: men for å gjøre ting enkelt, så stopp bare potensielt slemme brukere fra å kjøre sudo og andre SUID-programmer du ikke stoler på
<Sakarias> sperr brukerene inne (ute) med apparmor
<malin> lol :)
<RoyK> Sakarias: også mulig, men det er lettere å bare lage ei sudo-gruppe og bare tillate den å kjøre sudo...
<Sakarias> RoyK: som varer til neste gang det kommer en oppdatering av sudo-pakka
<RoyK> hm.. ja..
<RoyK> med mindre du har puppet eller noe som passer på den
<Sakarias> er igrunn andre ting jeg er mer beskymret for enn sudo :P
<RoyK> hva da?
<Sakarias> ssh, samba, kjernen, diverse epost tjenere... osv
<malin> er vel mer sannsynlig at noen komme seg inn via ssh ja
<geirha> Bare å avinstallere dem det ;P
<RoyK> samba er noe som burde vært gått gjennom med lupe
<RoyK> evt elektronmikroskop
<Sakarias> geirha: avinstallere kjernen? :P
<RoyK> eposttjenere, ja, men noen spesielle?
<geirha> Sakarias: Jepp, sikrere blir det ikke
<RoyK> Sakarias: mhm - apt-get remove --purge \*linux-image\*
 * RoyK lurer på om det hadde gått
<Sakarias> geirha: sikrere å slå av maskina, dra ut alle kabler og senke maskina ned på 400 meter dyp :P
<RoyK> senke den *før* du kobler fra strømmen
<RoyK> mye sikrere
<Sakarias> hirr
<Sakarias> i disse vannkjølingsdagene, så er det vel ikke lenge igjen det blir en nedetidsmelding :P
<malin> hehe :)
<malin> ser for meg at en i fremtiden kan senke maskinene ned i et basseng med en eller annen flytende veske som kjøler maskinen, men som ikke forstyrrer elektronikken på  noen som helst måte
<malin> evt så kommer det komponenter som ikke blir varme :)
<Sakarias> slike basseng finnes allerede
<RoyK> Sakarias: hvordan vil du gjøre det med apparmor? har ikke sett på det før
<Sakarias> RoyK: du gir brukeren et apparmor shell.. og i configfilen for det shellet så beskriver du hva brukeren har tilgang til å kjøre og ikke
<Sakarias> f.eks /bin/ls er lov
<malin> Sakarias: ah
<geirha> Hva blir i så fall et eksempel på hva som ikke er lov?
<Sakarias> det som ikke er beskrevet at er lov, er ikke lov
<RoyK> Sakarias: veit du hvor jeg finner dokumenter på dette? prøvde å gugle apparmor shell, men fant ikke stort
<Sakarias> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<Sakarias> f.eks
<Sakarias> eller let i novell sin webside
<Sakarias> (vi bruker det på suse boksene på jobb)
<RoyK> får se på det når jeg får tid en dag - ror ikke jeg gidder nå :p
<Sakarias> er av og til et massivtfjas... spes når det er lenge siden jeg har rørt det og ikke husker alt med engang :P
<malin> noen andre her inne enn meg og jo-erlend som har laget søkescoop og søkelinser til unity? Jeg får den ikke til å starte opp linsa automatisk
<RoyK> steike - netware 4 kom i 1993??
<Sakarias> RoyK: ja, du er gammel :P
 * RoyK begynte først å jobbe med netware 4.10 rundt 1996
<RoyK> Sakarias: jada :)
<RoyK> Sakarias: gammel og klok
<Sakarias> oppgraderte netware 4 til netware 5 i 1999
<Sakarias> tok en hel helg
<RoyK> heh - tror jeg har gjort det litt fortere
 * RoyK har vel fremdeles tittelen som Master CNE
<RoyK> men tror ikke jeg skal prøve å se på det i dag...
<Sakarias> hadde vel gått fortere hvis jeg ikke hadde sovnet :P
<RoyK> men - dah tror jeg det er kvelden
<RoyK> opp i otta i morra og sykle ei drøy mil
<Sakarias> 12 minutter igjen til lyset skal av :P
<RoyK> natti
<Sakarias> natta
<Sakarias> kanskje man skal sjekke om man har morgenvakt før man tusler til sengs
<RoyK> hehe
<malin> :)
<Sakarias> hmm, har ikke vakt i morgen i det hele tatt... det passer fint
<Sakarias> mao jobb fra 10-18 :)
<Sakarias> savner netware dagene litt... da var alt nytt og spennende
<jo-erlend> malin, igår sa du at linsen startet automatisk mens skopet ikke gjorde det?
<jo-erlend> det er nemlig helt normalt hvis du ikke har lagt til definisjonsfilene. Det er mange linser og skop som ikke skal starte før du har behov for dem.
<malin> jeg tror ikke jeg har forstått forskjellen på scope og linse
<malin> om jeg starter maskina på nytt nå, eller logger ut og inn nå, så vil kun logoen dukke opp i dash og søkefeltet. Søkehintet dukker ikke opp, og ingenting hender om jeg skriver der
<malin> starter jeg opp manuelt ved å kjøre kommandoen til scopet (som jeg antar i mitt tilfelle er buss ), så virker det
<malin> jeg regner med at noe er feil her i enten .lens eller i .service men jeg forstår ikke :S http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files
<jo-erlend> et skop er en datakilde. Brukere ser ikke den. Linsen er det du ser. En linse kan bruke så mange skop den ønsker.
<malin> aha
<malin> da er det linsen som starter automatisk, men ikke scopet
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg ser at du har slettet DBus .service-fila?
<jo-erlend> den må du ha, ellers vet ikke Unity hvilken adresse det skal koble til for å bruke tjenesten din.
<malin> ja, men jeg har erstattet den med en lik. jeg endret navn så den skulle hete noe i samme gate som de andre lense-filene
<malin> oi, den er jo helt borte :S
<malin> men den er på maskina her der den skal være
<malin>  skal ordne så den dukker opp i launchpad igjen
<jo-erlend> de må plasseres på et bestemt sted. Jeg husker ikke nøyaktig hvor
<jo-erlend> altså.. Både linsen og skopet er tjenester i ditt personlige dbus nettverk. Du er nødt til å definere hvor de befinner seg i nettverket, på samme måte som du må oppgi adresser på webben.
<malin> sånn
<malin> .service skal plassers i /usr/share/dbus-1/services
<malin> det er den
<malin> .lens skal plassers i /usr/share/unity/lenses/<navn på linse>/
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at du er veldig nærme.
<malin> det tror jeg også
<malin> og .lens-fila mi ligger der
<malin> jeg har prøvd forskjellige steder å ha scope-fila
<malin> som heter buss
<jo-erlend> du... Bruk .py for alle Python filer.
<malin> aha. kanskje det som er problemet, at den må hete .py   ?
<malin> men video-linsa har ikke noe filendingsnavn
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke det.
<jo-erlend> det bare gjør det lettere å se hva som er hva.
<malin> det er sant
<malin> så om det ikke skader noe, endrer noe kan jeg alltids ordne det altså
<malin> men det forklarer neppe hvorfor den ikke starter?
<malin> jo, altså flyttet jeg buss til der de andre linsens scope-fil ligger
<malin> /usr/lib/unity-lense-<linsenavn>/<scopefil>
<jo-erlend> nei. Det er feil. Det skal ligge i der _din_ linse ligger.
<malin> og har oppdatert Excec= i .lens
<jo-erlend> men for din del trenger du ikke noen scope-fil tror jeg, siden det er et lokalt skop.
<jo-erlend> du må være veldig nøye med å ikke ha skrivefeil.
<malin> uten den buss (om det er det som er scope-fila? visst det ikke er scope-fila, så har jeg ikke noe scope-fil)
<malin> filene jeg har er: .lens, .service, (to png.filer), og en som heter buss
<jo-erlend> nei, altså... Vanligvis er en linse og et skop helt forskjellige programmer som kommuniserer med hverandre over dbus. I ditt tilfelle er det det samme programmet. Det er derfor du bruker add_local_scope. Da trenger du ingen .scope-fil.
<malin> ok
<jo-erlend> YouTube Education er for eksempel ett program som håndterer kommunikasjon med den tjenesten. Video-linsen er helt separat. Du kan enkelt lage nye skop til Video-linsen uten å behøve å røre den i det hele tatt.
<malin> skjønner
<jo-erlend> i noen tilfeller, så er det et en-til-en forhold mellom linse og skop. Ditt er et ganske godt eksempel. I andre tilfeller, er linse og skop helt adskilte ting.
<jo-erlend> men det er egentlig bedre hvis du spør davidcalle eller noe sånt. Jeg har ikke lekt med disse tingene på nokså lenge og ikke gjort altfor mye med det. Han er jo ekspert. :)
<malin> men ija, han er offline, men en annen som heter mhall119 har prøvd litt å hjelpe nå :)
<jo-erlend> Michael Hall er en hyggelig og veldig hjelpsom fyr.
<malin> fant plutselig ut at det er han som har laget den video-linsa som er ny i 12.04 :)
<malin> aha, så det er michael hall :)
<malin> det er utrolig morro at det er så sentrale folk :)
<jo-erlend> ja, altså, jeg har alltid hatt veldig gode erfaringer med alle jeg har hatt noen erfaringer med i Canonical.
<malin> så dette er folk som jobber i canonical?
<malin> utrolig hyggelige folk i alle fall ja :)
<jo-erlend> Michael Hall gjør det. Tror ikke David Callé gjør det.
<malin> ok :)
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu er jo et åpent miljø, enten du jobber i Canonical eller et annet sted. :)
<malin> jo-erlend: det er sant :)
<malin> men kanskje det som gjør det ekstra artig
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg sletter alt. Ditcher MD og LVM og går for ren btrfs.
<malin> oki :)
<malin> lykke til
<jo-erlend> mangetakk. Jeg bare gruer meg til øyeblikket da jeg innser at det er en SSH nøkkel jeg ikke har backup av eller noe sånt. :)
<Sakarias> da tar du ny backup før du begynner
<jo-erlend> det får jeg ikke gjort. Alt er borka.
<jo-erlend> Windows gikk inn og smadra RAIDet mitt med 1.8TB data.
<jo-erlend> noen som kan komme på en god grunn til at ubiquity ikke bruker lokal squid proxy for deb?
<waawaa> hvorfor har du lokal squid?
<jo-erlend> fordi jeg synes det er morsommere å laste ned den samme tingen bare en gang. :)
<waawaa> hvilke ting er det du tenker på da?
<jo-erlend> programmer og sånt.
<jo-erlend> oppdateringer.
<waawaa> har du flere maskiner som bruker samme proxy?
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> jeg slettet nettopp ca førti maskiner også. :)
<Sakarias> jeg bruker apt-cacher-ng
<waawaa> jeg prøver å installere gnome2 på 11.10
<waawaa> men det blir bare krøll
<jo-erlend> waawaa, mener du bare skrivebordet? Hva er det som går galt?
<waawaa> unity er galt
<waawaa> tror jeg
<jo-erlend> du må si hva du tenker på.
<jo-erlend> "krøll" betyr ingenting.
<waawaa> ting slutter liksom å virke
<jo-erlend> Begynn med å forklare hva du mener med Gnome 2.
<waawaa> sånn ting var før unity kom
<jo-erlend> er det panelet oppe og nede du mener? Eller vil du erstatte hele Gnome, altså Nautilus, GEdit og alt annet?
<waawaa> mest panelet
<jo-erlend> Unity forandrer ingenting i Gnome. Ubuntu brukte fremdeles Gnome 2 da Unity ble standard. Det var senere at i gikk over til Gnome 3.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, men ok. Hva har du gjort?
<waawaa> apt-get remove unity
<jo-erlend> ok... Hvorfor det? Trodde du bare ville bytte? Det er ingen konflikter mellom Unity og panelene
<waawaa> jeg tenkte det ville få det vekk
<waawaa> og så fjernet jeg sudo og en del andre ting også
<waawaa> men nå får jeg bare masse feilmeldinger fra apt
<jo-erlend> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gnome-panel <-- klikk. Installer. Logg ut og velg Gnome Fallback
<jo-erlend> åh
<jo-erlend> da har du herpa systemet ditt. Hvorfor i alle dager skulle du ønske å fjerne sudo?
<Sakarias> er bare å se i bakloggen :P
<waawaa> er for høy risiko å ha sudo på systemet
<jo-erlend> sudo er jo programmet som gir deg tillatelse til å administrere systemet ditt.
<jo-erlend> waawaa, uh.. hæ?
<waawaa> sudo er sårbart
<waawaa> http://osvdb.org/search?search[vuln_title]=sudo&search[text_type]=alltext
<waawaa> jeg har vært i kontakt med personer i undergrunnsmiljøet som sier at de er kjent med flere sårbarheter som ikke er offentliggjort enda
<jo-erlend> akkurat.
<waawaa> så jeg tar ikke sjansen på å ha sudo tror jeg
<Sakarias> men først og frems må disse personene komme seg inn på boksen din
<jo-erlend> nei...
<jo-erlend> bedre å kjøre alt som root, kanskje. Flash og sånt.
<waawaa> kjører alt som vanlig bruker vel
<Sakarias> 33 ting på sudo, 250 ting på ssh
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg regner med at du satte opp rootkontoen ordentlig først og sånt da?
<waawaa> sudo er jo ingen nødvendighet i linux
<waawaa> ikke sant?
<jo-erlend> neida. Det bare begrenser rettighetene du har når du ikke trenger dem.
<Sakarias> ubuntu er veldig glad i bruke sudo
<waawaa> det synes jeg er litt synd
<waawaa> når sudo er så sårbart
<Sakarias> det synes jeg er meget fint
<jo-erlend> kjempesårbart.
<Sakarias> det er mer ting som er mer sårbart enn sudo
<jo-erlend> :)
<Sakarias> ting som faktisk lytter på porter
<jo-erlend> waawaa, men altså.. Hvis du går inn for å herpe systemet ditt, så må du jo ikke klage over at ting ikke funker. :)
<waawaa> jeg bare avinstallerte et par ting
<waawaa> trodde det var ok
<waawaa> siden kommandoene mine ble godtatt
<jo-erlend> "bare fjernet det som tillater administrasjon av systemet"
<jo-erlend> alt root gjør blir godtatt.
<Sakarias> su - -c "rm -rf /"... :)
<waawaa> jeg trodde ikke rm -rf / ble godtatt som root lenger
<jo-erlend> hvorfor skulle det ikke det?
<waawaa> jeg leste et sted at de sperret for det
<jo-erlend> det hadde jo vært veldig plagsomt i endel sammenhenger.
<Sakarias> neste blir vel at clippy dukker opp og lurer på om du er helt sikker på at du vil gjøre det du nettopp skrev inn :P
<jo-erlend> waawaa, men hvis du har fjernet sudo, så må du sette opp root-kontoen. Ellers får du ikke gjort noenting. Da må du reboote til et enbrukerskall.
<waawaa> noen distribusjoner har slått på --protect-root som standard
<waawaa> jeg antok at ubuntu kanskje gjorde det samme
<waawaa> sudo rm -rf /
<waawaa> rm: cannot remove root directory '/'
<Sakarias> synes du sa du hadde fjernet sudo
<jo-erlend> mhm. Trolling, kan det virke som.
<waawaa> jeg fant det på en webside
<waawaa> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/12/04/and-what-exactly-will-sudo-rm-rf-do/
<jo-erlend> du sletter ikke rota. Du bare sletter alt over rota.
<waawaa> hva mener du?
<jo-erlend> jeg driver med noe. Jeg orker ikke tankeeksperimenter akkurat nå.
<waawaa> beklager
<jo-erlend> ingenting å beklage. Jeg kan bare ikke bruke tid på det. :)
<geirha> waawaa: / som argument til rm -rf vil jo typisk være en skriveleif, så GNU rm bare gir deg en advarsel for å være snill.
<geirha> ... og lar være å slette hele filsystemet
<geirha> Men, sudo er sårbart? hvordan?
<waawaa> feil i koden
<malin> får ikke sove :s om man er redd for sårbarheter så foreslår jeg å plugge ut alt av nettverkskabler slik at bolsen ikke lenger er kobla til internett
<lonyl> men da kan man ikke surfe på youtube
<jo-erlend> heh... Hvis man er redd for sudo, så bruker man i hvertfall ikke sånne nettsteder.
<waawaa> jobben min tilsier at jeg er nødt til å bry meg om sikkerhet
<malin> nei, men det kan sikkert potensielt sett være farlig
<jo-erlend> waawaa, hvorfor eksponerer du et viktig system for internet i det hele tatt?
<geirha> kjernen har også ofte feil i koden
<jo-erlend> da ville jeg heller ha valgt en nettopp-strategi med bare enveiskommunikasjon.
<waawaa> flere grunner til det.. noen servere har tjenester som må være tilgjengelig fra internet
<jo-erlend> og...?
<waawaa> og så er leverandør-login osv
<waawaa> som må være tilgjengelig mot internett
<jo-erlend> ja, men da er det jo ikke kritiske ting?
<waawaa> det kommer an på
<jo-erlend> :)
<waawaa> det er mulig å nå maskiner som kontrollerer produksjonsutstyr på fabrikkgulvet
<waawaa> så i verste fall kan man jo drepe noen, hvis man strekker det langt nok
<jo-erlend> høres lurt ut.
<waawaa> det er ikke bra for karrieren min om en ungdom ansatt i sommerjobb mister livet i fabrikken fordi noen utnyttet en sårbarhet i sudo, eller lignende
<lonyl> geirha, sudo er jo setuid, det erjo alltid en risiko
<jo-erlend> du tillater altså eksterne tilkoblinger inn til en tjeneste som kan drepe folk og derfor må du fjerne unity og sudo. Har jeg omtrent oppfattet situasjonen da, eller?
<waawaa> ikke unity
<waawaa> det var bare et prosjekt jeg holdt på med her hjemme
<waawaa> vi kjører 10.04 på jobb
<malin> :|
<waawaa> jeg overtok hele ansvaret for kun få måneder siden, etter at forrige itansvarlig ble langtidssykemeldt
<jo-erlend> skjønner ikke hvorfor du godtar at hvem som helst kobler til systemet hvis sikkerheten er kritisk. Jeg mener... Når de først er inne i systemet ditt, så er det tusenvis av ting som kan være sårbare.
<malin> og han ble sykemeldt fordi han også ikke fikk sove om natta pga sikkerhetsproblemer med sudo?
<Atluxity> det finnes mange nivåer av "kritisk"
<malin> * heller ikke
<jo-erlend> ja, i dette tilfellet kan det drepe folk. Synes det høres litt rart ut å tillate folk å koble til sånne systemer utenfra. :)
<malin> hm. Syntes det høres skummelt ut med ekstern tilgang rett på produksjonssystemet
<Atluxity> to-faktor autentisering hørtes ut som en vinner
<jo-erlend> men altså... Sudo kan bare brukes av påloggede brukere. Hvis du lar folk logge inn, så løper du uansett en risiko. sudo er ikke det første jeg ville ha tenkt på.
<lonyl> hva er det første du ville tenkt på?
<jo-erlend> å hive dem ut.
<waawaa> vi skal innføre VPN for ekstern innlogging
<waawaa> men det er ikke satt av penger til det før i 2016
<Atluxity> i mellomtiden har du to valg
<Atluxity> du kan enten la det være åpent
<Atluxity> eller stenge
<Atluxity> om du stenger så kommer penga jævelig mye fortere, det kan jeg garantere
<jo-erlend> hehehe
<malin> :)
<Atluxity> det er lett for oss å sitte her å være kloke, men trist system å høre om waawaa
<Atluxity> høres ut som om noen ikke prioriterer riktig
<Atluxity> ikke nødvendigvis at it-avd ikke er kompetent
<waawaa> det er et vanskelig marked vi er i, som leketøysprodusent i norge.. er ikke lett å konkurrere mot asia
<jo-erlend> jeg ville ha prøvd å unngå at fremmed data nådde frem til systemet i det heletatt.
<waawaa> dama som monterer halen på gyngehesten har jo en månedslønn på tredve tusen
<Atluxity> lol
<malin> det var heftig
<waawaa> maskinister og maskinoperatører er ganske godt lønnet
<Atluxity> de pengene der kan gi deg mange gyngerhester i asia
<waawaa> for ikke å snakke om de som driver med automasjon
<jo-erlend> hvor er det @ og @home kommer fra i Ubuntu? Det skulle være /mnt/@ men der er det ingenting.
<malin> skjønner ikke at det er mulig å produsere så mye utenfor asia jeg. Der jobber de for en bolle ris om dagen eller noe :s
<malin> @home ?
<malin> du mener ikke /home ?
<waawaa> jeg har nok dårligst lønn av alle på fabrikken, men jeg er også den eneste som er så heldig å få gratis abonnement på tidsskriftet Hjemme-PC siden jeg jo jobber med IT
<jo-erlend> malin, undervolumene heter @ og @home
<malin> ah. raid-relatert? Slags kopi av volumet?
<waawaa> hvilke andre irckanaler bruker dere?
<malin> skriv /whois <nick> så ser du kanaler folka henger på :)
<waawaa> står ingenting
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-08
<Mathias> hmm
<IvarB> det står at Ubuntu Gnome Remix ikke vedlikeholdes lenger av de som startet prosjektet, mens OMG ubuntu skrev 11. mars i år at det har offesielt blitt endel av ubuntu familien?
<IvarB> wth?
<Mathias> kanskje de er i myrene/drupal og plukker bær?
<brikkkkk1kk> men da vedlikeholdes det ikke lenger av de som startet prosjektet, så det kan jo stemme?
 * Mathias sitter her og lurer på hvorfor i helvette apt-get vil fjerne mesteparten av programmere som følger med debian
<IvarB> drama? :P
<geirha> Hvilken pakke fjerner du?
<Mathias> prøver å installere libnss3 som ca-certificates-java trenger og ikke trenger og noe annet vrøvl
<Mathias> http://pastebin.com/MAG6GFvy
<Mathias> bare rot
<geirha> eheh
<geirha> gnome-session, trenger du den da? :P
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> geirha: er debian :P
<lolbee> RoyK: -d sat funket ikke
<IvarB> FAEN
<IvarB> har glemt å sette vt-x på
<IvarB> argh
<RoyK> lolbee: smart funker ikke alltid over usb
<lolbee> jeg finner ikke skinner til kabinettet
<RoyK> skinner?
<IvarB> du vet vel hva skinner er?
<IvarB> han mener sikkert HDD skinner
<RoyK> IvarB: skinner kan jo være så mangt. jeg bruker en sånn 3-disker-i-2-5,25"-brønner-dings
<RoyK> med vifte - funker endel bedre enn bare skinner
<jo-erlend> RoyK, sånn har jeg også tenkt å skaffe meg. Har en sånn 2x2.5" i én 3.5". Det er kjempegreier, men har lyst på en sånn du har.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: søk på ebay, så finner du sånne som støtter hotplug også
<RoyK> litt greit å slippe å åpne maskinen for å ta ut en dau disk
<RoyK> type http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chenbro-SK32303-3x3-5-in-2x5-25-Storage-Kit-SK32303-/300798141318?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Geh%C3%A4use&hash=item4608f76386
<RoyK> den var litt dyr, men du finner sikkert noe
<RoyK> den her var fin http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chenbro-SK33502-5x3-5-in-3x5-25-Storage-Kit-SK33502-/300798147154?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Geh%C3%A4use&hash=item4608f77a52
<RoyK> evt http://www.ebay.com/itm/Supermicro-Mobile-Rack-CSE-M35TQB-5x3-5-in-3x5-25-CSE-M35TQB-/300798136933?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Geh%C3%A4use&hash=item4608f75265
<IvarB> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=343073
<RoyK> supermicro lager fine ting
<RoyK> heller ikke dårlig
<IvarB> http://www.komplett.no/k/kl.aspx?bn=10093
<IvarB> masserart her egentlig
<RoyK> bare litt bedre om du kan få døtta 5 disker inn i 3 5,25"-brønner og ikke bare 4
<IvarB> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=637587
<IvarB> som denne?
<RoyK> den så fin ut
<RoyK> lurer bare litt på hvorfor det er 10 SATA-tilkoblinger bakpå den
<RoyK> ah - dual-channel
<RoyK> ikke så veldig viktig for SATA
<RoyK> er jo bare SAS som har sånt
<lolbee> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=589974#reviews
<lolbee> Naa fikk jeg lyst til aa ha hele raidet i sanne
<RoyK> kjøp heller noe som tar 4 i 3
<RoyK> eller fem i tre
<RoyK> så får du plass til masse disk med hotplug
<RoyK> den siste IvarB posta så jo fin ut
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-09
<lolbee> tror du den funker i et skroelost kabinett?
<lolbee> RoyK: faens icy box, de har saa jaevlig mange brukbare produkter
<Mathias> tror du har en skrue løs :p
<lolbee> en jente jeg roter med sa nettop: "Lets make children" "then eat them!"
<Mathias> høres ut som en slackwarebruker
<lolbee> Mathias: Windows og Mirc :S
<IvarB> piller ja... mer piller
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<IvarB> vondt overalt :(
<jo-erlend> huffda?
<IvarB> fibromyalgi
<f00f> prøvd å tilpasse kostholdet ditt?
<RoyK> f00f: http://www.revmatiker.no/plager/diagnoser/fibromyalgi sier i hvert fall ikke noe om at kosthold kan ha noe å si
<f00f> http://www.webmd.com/fibromyalgia/guide/fibromyalgia-the-diet-connection
<lolbee> er ikke fibromyalgi bare oppdiktet
<lolbee> cfs?
<RoyK> noen her som skal på hackcon?
<lolbee> hvor er det?
<lolbee> hva er det? :P
<RoyK> http://www.hackcon.org/prog
<RoyK> i morra og torsdag i oslo
<RoyK> har ikke vært der før - kan bli interessant :)
<RoyK> har hørt fra kolleger at man ofte går hjem noe mer paranoid enn man var da man kom ;)
<lolbee> den om universallaser virker interessert
<lolbee> interessant
<lolbee> jeg har et serverrom jeg vil inn pa
<jo-erlend> funker BankID fremdeles ikke?
<RoyK> joda, bankid funker, "angrepene" mot bankid så langt har vært basert på phishing
<jo-erlend> får ikke BankID til å funke med den Javaen jeg har installert.
<RoyK> prøvde på precise - funka med openjava der
<RoyK> eh - quantal, var det jeg prøvde med
<jo-erlend> hvordan er det med BankID i Android?
<RoyK> tror ikke jeg har prøvd det
<jo-erlend> Java dukker jo ikke opp i Firefox overhodet?
<RoyK> ikke en gang et ikon i adresselinja som sier "vil ikke kjøre java med mindre du godkjenner denne"?
<RoyK> det var noe sånt som ble lagt til etter siste (eller forrige?) java-fadese
<RoyK> http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<jo-erlend> mhm. Den sier bare at jeg mangler et programtillegg. Men jeg installerte default-jre. Skal ikke det holde?
<jo-erlend> heh... At folk finner seg i sånt, er ubegripelig.
<RoyK> er det lettere å finne seg i sikkerhetsfeil?
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<jo-erlend> det er helt klart lettere for folk flest. Jeg vil helst ikke ha Java i det hele tatt, men er nødt til det for å gjennomføre en betaling.
<RoyK> nå har vel bankid allerede gått ut og sagt at de ser på alternative løsninger
<RoyK> men å lage noe såpass kompleks som det der, er jo ikke gjort på en halvtime
<jo-erlend> neida. Men andre steder på nett får jeg jo handlet med Visa uten å ha Java installert.
<jo-erlend> men du har testet det i quantal, sier du? Da gjør jeg det der.
<jo-erlend> regner med at det funker i R også da?
 * RoyK ble plutselig lettere forvirra og tenkte på programmeringsspråket R
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg installerte default-jre i R også, men  får fremdeles beskjed om at det ikke er noe Java installert. Hva er greia?
<jo-erlend> Hva må jeg gjøre for å få Firefox til å bruke Java?
<RoyK> søke etter java-plugg, kanskje?
<RoyK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<RoyK> ja, du trenger icedtea
<f00f> skal ikke være enkelt..
<jo-erlend> heh. Jeg hadde en annen Firefox som kjørte i bakgrunnen. Derfor ble det ikke oppdatert.
<geirha> Det enkleste er å bytte til mobilabbonement hos telenor
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<geirha> hm, kanskje det bare gjelder dnb
<geirha> Kan i alle fall logge inn med telefonen, uten å trenge java på maskinen
<jo-erlend> ah. Jeg har ingen problemer med dnb. Der logger jeg bare inn med kodebrikke.
<jo-erlend> men da uten BankID.
<IvarB> er bankid nede?
<IvarB> ser jeg har fått en dnbnor oppdatering i dag på telefonene
<jo-erlend> neida, det funka plutselig nå. :)
<jo-erlend> måtte vente to minutter før boksen dukket opp da.
<IvarB> såpass ja
<f00f> funker flott her
<jo-erlend> ser ut til å funke bra nå. Tror kanskje at det var mest min skyld. Men det er jo litt primitivt at Firefox i Ubuntu ikke finner ut at man må installere icedtea-plugin.
<jo-erlend> fikk null respons. Den bare sto der og lette. I evigheter. 12.04.
<lolbee> Jeg skulle onske noen lagde et parti som var for teknologi
<lolbee> Deres forste sak kunne vaert aa bure inne idiotene som valgte aa bruke Java for aa logge inn via BankID. Nummer to kunne vaert aa brenne harddiskene
<lolbee> Innfore aapne formater, krypterte epost til alle offentlige etater og ansatte
<f00f> du kan gjøre det
<f00f> så får vi se hvor mange stemmer du får
<f00f> :p
<lolbee> ville vell fatt ca 17
<lolbee> kanskje jeg skal starte et parti
<f00f> jau
<f00f> første post blir å samle inn 5000 underskrifter fra myndige personer
<RoyK> f00f: funker flott på hvilken plattform?
<lolbee> som er folkeregistrert samme plass
<f00f> RoyK : wintendo64
<f00f> lolbee : som er hva?
<lolbee> f00f: du kan ikke faa 1000 i finnmark, og saa 1000 i hedemark og saa 3000 i oslo
<f00f> hvorfor ikke?
<lolbee> regler?
<Mathias> bedre å samle undersåtter
<RoyK> f00f: nettopp - så hvorfor i det hele tatt svare når praten er om ubuntu?
<f00f> lolbee : jeg kan ikke finne noe sted at det er et krav
<f00f> i følge brreg.no skal det være 5000 personer med stemmerett i norge, intet mer
<lolbee> f00f: jeg horte det i fylla paa et nach
<f00f> RoyK : fordi det var uklart hvorvidt det var et ubuntu-problem eller et problem med bankid
<f00f> jeg følte detfor det nyttig å fortelle at jeg ikke opplevde problemer, for på den måten å kunne bistå etter beste evne med feilsøkingsprosessen
<lolbee> f00f: bankid funker kun med sun java
<RoyK> f00f: selv du bør forstå at om noen spør på denne kanalen om noe, så handler det om ubuntu...
<f00f> nei
<lolbee> jo
<RoyK> selektiv intelligens eller mangel på sådan?
<f00f> 19:05  IvarB> er bankid nede?
<f00f> 19:18  f00f> funker flott her
<f00f> ser du?
<f00f> forstår du sammenhengen?
<f00f> hva er det som er så utrolig vanskelig for deg?
<f00f> ta deg sammen mann
<f00f> du er jo helt på styr
<RoyK> det er bare ett troll på denne kanalen
<f00f> flott det
<f00f> hold det for deg selv
<lolbee> jeg er jo freenodes #3 storste troll :P
<lolbee> cholby -> perfm -> lolcat :P
<RoyK> tror ikke du slår f00f her inne
<lolbee> akkurat her trenger jeg jo goodwill saa ubuntuen min blir fikset
<RoyK> ja, du har oppført deg greit her inne
<RoyK> hva du gjør på gata eller andre steder, driter jeg i
<lolbee> hvis jeg bare kunne fikset tegnsettet
<lolbee> CC_ALL
<lolbee> hvordan kan den b0rke tegnsettet paa en annen maskin?
<RoyK> om du setter LC_ALL lokalt og så ssh-er deg inn på en annen maskin, vil den variabelen følge med på kjøpet
<lolbee> jeg tror det er det som skjedde
<lolbee> satte alle locale instillingene til nb_NO.utf-8
<lolbee> saa sshet jeg meg inn, og etter det har weechat og hele tmux sessionen vaert rar
<RoyK> LC_ALL=nb_NO.UTF-8 ssh asdf@asdf
<lolbee> en_US.UTF-8
<lolbee> jeg har ikke nb_NO.UTF-8 paa serveren
<RoyK> ja, mente bare å foreslå å sette det lokalt for en ssh-sesjon
<lolbee> jeg burde reinstallere hele serveren
<RoyK> og om du ikke har det på serveren, bare installer det
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng å reinstallere
<RoyK> atter igjen
<lolbee> LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 ssh lover@lolcat.no funket ikke
<RoyK> iirc apt-get install language-pack-nb-base
<RoyK> på serveren, og sikkert også lokalt
<RoyK> om det ikkje er nynorsk du foretrekker, da må du installere ei anna pakke
<RoyK> language-pack-nn-base eller noko
<lolbee> ae oo aa funker for jeg er inni weechat
<RoyK> æøå da?
<lolbee> jeg faar vel restarte tmux
<RoyK> jeg bruker nb_NO.UTF-8 i irssi
<RoyK> funker fint
<RoyK> 12.04 her
<lolbee> 12.10 her
<lolbee> aner ikke hva serveren kjorer
<RoyK> lsb_release -a
<lolbee> 12.10 paa baade server aa laptop
<lolbee> jeg maa skaffe meg en angstfri epostadresse, lol
<RoyK> bare å installere lsb_release -a
<RoyK> oops
<RoyK> bare å installere riktig språkpakke
<lolbee> hva er forskjellen pa norsk og engelsk utf?
<RoyK> dårlig med æøå på engelsk
<lolbee> RoyK: det er visst weechat
<lolbee> 18:39:12     weechat     | charset: terminal: ANSI_X3.4-1968, internal: UTF-8
<RoyK> men de diskene - var de friske?
<lolbee> check the output of command /charset (on core buffer). You should see ISO-XXXXXX or UTF-8 for terminal charset. If you see ANSI_X3.4-1968 or other values, your locale is probably wrong (fix your $LANG).
<lolbee> Har ikke kommet saa langt
<lolbee> fant aldri skinner til harddiskene
<RoyK> kjøp noe hotplug-greier
<RoyK> som nevnt i går kveld (evt i natt)
<lolbee> fant skinner
<lolbee> naa trenger jeg bare en grei maate aa kjore offline install
<lolbee> online?
<lolbee> jeg har ikke tastatur
<lolbee> eller jeg har men jeg glemte det paa pubben
<IvarB> trollet f00f igjen?
<lolbee> finnes det noen god maate aa installere ubuntu remotly?
<lolbee> Kan man virkelig boote fra swap?
<lolbee> jeg trenger vel bare en usb install, med openssh-server og en afraid.org klient?
<lolbee> RoyK: klarer jeg aa debootstrappe installasjon med raid1?
<Mathias> du trenger ikke en afraid-klient engang
<lolbee> hvordan finner jeg IPn?
<Mathias> trenger strengt tatt ikke mer enn å wget'e en gang nå og da
<lolbee> ahh
<lolbee> ja, bare et boot script som wgeter update linken
<lolbee> Blir rart aa ha en server som faktisk er satt opp som en server
<Mathias> kanskje lurt å ha noe som også henter jevnlig med mindre du har statisk ip
<lolbee> jeg tror ikke IPen forandrer seg mens jeg installerer ubuntu
<lolbee> Ipene endrer seg overraskende sjeldent her
<Mathias> kanskje sola kommer flyvende innom rauteren
<lolbee> har ikke ruter i stua
<lolbee> Bare en unmanaged switch
<Mathias> it's rauting
 * Mathias dykker ned i simcity igjen
<lolbee> haaper bare den booter automatisk fra USB
<RoyK> lolbee: letteste er å henge på skjerm og tastatur
<RoyK> lolbee: du har vel noe sånt stående?
<Mathias> går vel også an å bruke en annen maskin til å installere?
<RoyK> burde også gå
<RoyK> er jo ikke windoze
<RoyK> hvor alt lenkes til maskinvare under installasjon
<Mathias> er jo en av de beste tingene imo :P
<Mathias> at du kan installere på en disk og bare trekke den med deg
<RoyK> linux finner enheter under oppstart og gjør det beste ut av det. på gamle XP, var sånt umulig. med win7 eller win8, kan det være bedre, men jeg gidder ikke å bruke tid på sånt fjas
<Mathias> rofler fortsatt når windowsen skal bruke 10 minutter på å finne drivere til musa
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> ja, vanskelig med mus
<RoyK> litt som damer
<Mathias> er vel fortsatt ingen som har funnet drivere til de?
<Mathias> bortsett fra Malinux da :)
<RoyK> ganske heavy å finne en HID-enhet
<Mathias> tror serverne til ea som har simcity har hatt en liten brainfart inatt
<pineapplr> Er discard enabled om den befinner seg i /etc/mtab uansett selv om den ikke blir gul i vi fstab?
<lolbee> RoyK: bare paa pubben
<lolbee> Mathias: er ikke det vannskelig aa installere pa raid med debootstrap
<lolbee> iplugger inn harddiskene, faar kernel panic
<lolbee> Saa basicly lag et raid for boot, og et for / og saa installer grub paa begge diskene og saa voila?
<lolbee> ikke noen spesialsteg pga raidet
<lolbee> ?
<lolbee> ser ikke saan ut
<Mathias> hahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha, togene kan ta en u-sving på skinner
<lolbee> lager raaaid
<lolbee> hvordan fjerner jeg et raid?
<RoyK> mdadm --stop
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> mdadm --stop /dev/mdX
<RoyK> så stopper raidet
<lolbee> eller, det gaar bra for grub aa ha md/1.x metadata?
<RoyK> ikke tenk på grub
<RoyK> mdadm --stop ...
<RoyK> og så lager du et nytt et
<RoyK> hvorfor vil du stoppe raidet?
<lolcat1> æøæ
<lolcat1> RoyK: Jeg trodde at mdadm sin metadata ikke funket med grub
<RoyK> jaha, som om det har noe med raidet å gjøre
<lolcat1> at jeg skulle bedt den bruke metadata 0.90
<RoyK> nei, det skulle du ikke
<RoyK> gammel metadata suger
<lolcat1> goodie
<lolcat1> ikke engang paa /boot?
<RoyK> nei
<lolcat1> goodie
<RoyK> bare bruk standard, som jeg tror er 1.2 eller noe nå
<lolcat1> da maa jeg bare vente 89 minutter til raidet er synket
<pineapplr> RoyK: Har du peiling på det jeg spurte om tidligere? :-P
<lolcat1> Tar sjangsen på en deebootstrap installasjon
<RoyK> det funker fint mens det synker
<lolcat1> RoyK: men synkingen blir vel gørrtreg hvis jeg kjører debootstrap samtidig?
<RoyK> pineapplr: litt usikker på hva du spurte om tidligere
<RoyK> lolcat1: ja, synking tar tid
<lolcat1> RoyK: like greit å la den gjøre seg ferdig før jeg installerer da
<RoyK> lolcat1: men bare ha litt is i magen, det går over
<pineapplr> RoyK: Er discard enabled om den befinner seg i /etc/mtab uansett selv om den ikke blir gul i vi fstab?»
<RoyK> aner ikke
<lolcat1> jeg får could not resolve host titan hver gang jeg kjører sudo
<lolcat1> er det noe å bekymre seg over?
<RoyK> men leste en tråd nylig som skrev noe om at discard var en uting med tanke på "delete speed"
<pineapplr> ok, forrige gang ødelagte jeg en ssd :P
<RoyK> kanskje bedre å kjøre fstrim i en cron-jobb en gang i døgnet eller noe
<RoyK> og bare bruke standardinnstillinger
<RoyK> for montering
<pineapplr> RoyK: Ok, leste om det. Men fant ikke fstrim, installere fra source?
<RoyK> den er installert
<pineapplr> wh00t :-)
<RoyK> følger med på lasset
<pineapplr> Kjører debian squeeze
<pineapplr> Den mulig er skvisa ut? Jeg vet ikke.. :P
<RoyK> i ubuntu 12.04 er den i util-linux
<lolcat1> finnes det noen måte å fortelle ssh hvilken nøkkel den skal bruke med hvilken server?
<pineapplr> «util-linux is already the newest version»
<RoyK> lolcat1: normalt brukes samme nøkkel på alt
<RoyK> pineapplr: *peker på kanalnavnet*
<lolcat1> RoyK: Kan ikke vps provideren min voldta alle maskinene mine da? :P
<RoyK> selvsagt kan de det
<lolcat1> Høres sketchy ut
 * pineapplr setter opp en windows box for en bekjent
 * RoyK kaster råtne tomater i retning av pineapplr 
<pineapplr> winblows :D
<lolcat1> Jeg tror jeg ville vært mer komfortabel med tre ssh nøkkler
<lolcat1> jeg vil ikke at hvem som helst skal kunne logge inn i ubuntuen min
<lolcat1> laptopen
<lolcat1> VPSen er ikke noe stress, og owcloud er semi-hemmelig
<lolcat1> RoyK: hvorfor er min /boot fat?
<lolcat1> Ugh
<lolcat1> jeg tror jeg må modde kabinettet for å få bruke den derre hotswap harddisk greia
<lolcat1> det er skinner for cdroom crap
<Mathias> ro, ro, ro min /boot
<jo-erlend> når og hvorfor ble foof bannet?
<lolcat1> halvtime siden, fordi han trollet
<lolcat1> kanskje lengre, jeg har ikke noe tidsperspektiv
<lolcat1> jeg trenger minst en sata kabel
<lolcat1> Det blir dyrt når jeg skal utvide til 9TB
<jo-erlend> f00f spør meg hvorfor. Jeg har ikke vært her, så jeg kan ikke ha noe standpunkt. Men hvis det er enighet, så er det greit for meg. Men da må jeg ha en forklaring. For det at noen troller, betyr ikke nødvendigvis at de er unyttige.
<RoyK> lolcat1: din /boot burde ikke være fat
<lolcat1> gparted sier jeg har fat32 til boot
<RoyK> boot bør jo være ext2 eller noe
<lolcat1> ext4
<lolcat1> ext2 er fra ext3 tiden
<lolcat1> ext3 støtter ikke hibernation/suspesion (den gjør vel det nå i de nyere kernelene)
<lolcat1> jeg skjønner ikke hvordan den ble fat32
<lolcat1> Jeg lurer på om jeg ikke bruker boot partisjonen i det hele tatt, den er tom
<lolcat1> 766KiB brukt
<pineapplr> Hvorfor heter eip rip på 64-bit?
<lolbee> bah
<lolbee> ser ikke ut som jeg faar installert via usb tingen
<pineapplr> lolbee: Hva skulle du installere? :?
<pineapplr> :P
<pineapplr> Og hva slags ting er det snakk om?
<lolbee> ubuntu
<lolbee> via debootstrap
<pineapplr> hmok
<lolbee> kanskje jeg bare burde sette opp lunix forst og saa sette opp raid
<lolbee> .btc
<lolbee> .btc
<lolbee> err
<jo-erlend> RoyK, helt seriøst. Si fra når du har tid til en prat.
<Mathias> håper noen av dere har et par btc :P
<RoyK> jo-erlend: tar det her - folk som slenger dritt til folk uten at det har faglig bakgrunn, er å regne som troll. troll er forsøpling på irc-kanaler som dette. om du vil ha troll her inne, så gi meg en god grunn
<RoyK> jo-erlend: 20:17 < f00f> hva er det som er så utrolig vanskelig for deg?
<RoyK> 20:17 < f00f> ta deg sammen mann
<RoyK> 20:17 < f00f> du er jo helt på styr
<RoyK> tror det skal lite til for å regne ut hvem som troller her
<pineapplr> RoyK: Nei, det er et godt poeng. Troll er morsomme og se på. Her inne kan man ikke se dem
<pineapplr> s/og/Ã¥
<RoyK> pineapplr: troll er morsomme å se på, ja, men når de lager bråk, kan de kastes ut
<RoyK> og foof har aldri gitt et øre til denne kanalen i form av kompetanse, bare treolling
<pineapplr> Før jeg oppgraderte til 3.2.0-0.bpo.4-amd64 fra den net-installen kom med, så kunne jeg bruke 'xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --left-f DVI-I-1' og så rotere den ene. Nå får jeg bare «xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default» noen tips?
<RoyK> f00f: ok, velkommen tilbake, bare oppfør deg
<Malinux> Mathias: funnet drivere til meg altså?
<Mathias> ja ^^
<lolbee> det er ingen her som tilfeldigvis har funnet en svakhet i sha512-crypt?
<RoyK> det er vel e
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> det er vel en hash, ikke en krypteringsalgoritme
<RoyK> tror ikke det er noen kjente kollisjoner i sha
<lolcat> Mathias: Jeg har 1.5 bitcoins
<lolcat> og 160, men de er krypterte
<lolcat> litt surt å ikke huske passordet til 240 000 :P
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/936/
<lolcat> men ubuntu har jo et fancy program som lager uttalbare passord
<lolcat> jeg lurer på om passordet mitt var xae8koo, eller en 11 siffret versjon av det med tegn inni
<RoyK> pwgen
<lolcat> ser ut som default er 8
<lolcat> så da mangler jeg et par tegn
<RoyK> pwgen -n 16 1
<RoyK> eller bare bruk xkcd-eksempelet over
<lolcat> jeg bruker i dag kun setninger
<lolcat> i 2010 brukte jeg pwgen
<RoyK> type "suger sakte men liker knuter"
<RoyK> hvem kan gjette noe sånt?
<RoyK> (ikke ett av mine passord)
<Mathias> litt pervo da :P
<lolcat> jeg bruker kallenavnet til irc-kjæresten min som passord, lol
<RoyK> hvorfor ikke? ;)
<Mathias> "snurrer rundt på en laptop med en banan og taj mahal i sørlandet"
<Mathias> er sikkert sikker :P
<RoyK> bortsett fra at du posta det her ;)
<Mathias> jeg kan lage like ubrukelige setninger :P
<lolcat> men hvordan finner jeg dette passordet
<Mathias> lolcat: magi og tre tubaer
<RoyK> Mathias: typisk bra passord
<Mathias> men nå skal jeg spise vafler
<Mathias> kun fordi jeg kan og er sulten
<RoyK> "sutremannen i hestesetet med sittepels"
<Mathias> eventuelt, "naboen får ikke start på hverken ungen eller bilen"
<Mathias> også bruker du dialekt
<Mathias> noe jeg ikke kan, lol
<RoyK> mgm
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> ender bare opp som noe ingen forstår
<RoyK> igjen, typisk godt passord
<Mathias> eventuelt så hokuspokuser du litt på random.org :P
<Mathias> er relativt lett å pugge rare passord hvis du klarer å få en rytme i de
<RoyK> bedre med noe som er lett å huske
<lolbee> noen som er flink paa passordkraking?
<RoyK> finn på ei jallasetning - type - et navn du kjenner og bytt om på litt bokstaver
<Mathias> du har jo alltids et par klikk og klikk og klikk og lim inn og klikk og klikk-programmer
<RoyK> kria harem prumpland
<Mathias> eventuelt dikter du opp en historie om utedassen
<RoyK> noe sånt
<Mathias> aller helst med et kinesisk lilleputtlag
<RoyK> kría er forresten noe av det kuleste fuglenavnet jeg vet
<RoyK> islandsk for hettemåse
<lolcat> Hva skjer med ubuntu kryptert hjemmemappe hvis du bruker ssh-nøkkler?
<RoyK> lolcat: du må taste passord for å åpne katalogen
<RoyK> neste login funker med nøkkel
<RoyK> om du skrur av passord-login, kommer du ikke inn
<lolcat> faen
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> locked out?
<lolcat> hvor mange muligheter er det hvis man legger til 2 tegn til xae8koo på tilfeldig plassering?
<lolcat> jau
<lolcat> kryptert hjemmemappe
<lolcat> 160 bitcoins...
<RoyK> reboot i single
<RoyK> endre ssh-konfig
<lolcat> Men det vil ikke dekryptere hjemmemappen
<RoyK> nei, men det vil gjøre at du kan logge inn med passord-auth
<lolcat> så lenge jeg ikke har passordet hjelper det jo fint lite :P
<RoyK> om du ikke har passordet, så er dataene borte
<RoyK> byebye, data, byebye
<lolcat> nishda
<lolcat> kan bruteforces
<lolcat> kan huskes igjen
<RoyK> kan bruteforces, men det vil ta noen år
<RoyK> kan huskes, det kan ta kortere tid
<lolcat> det var jo passored mitt i et par år
<f00f> det er forøvrig flere kjente kollisjoner i sha
<pineapplr> Forsøkte å sette litt mer ddr2 ram i den windows boksen. Men den bare piper. Er en hp xv4600.
<RoyK> da burde det være mulig å huske det
<lolcat> når jeg puttet ddr3 ram i en ddr2 pc ville den ikke boote
<RoyK> f00f: ja, i sha-0
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-10
<lolcat> Jeg trenger originalpassorded
<lolcat> er det noen feil i ecrypfs som det er implementert i ubuntu rundt 2010?
<RoyK> lolcat: tror ikke du får hjelp her for å finne det
<lolcat> hvrofor ikke?
<RoyK> type, passordet ditt
<pineapplr> lolcat: Noe du hinter til? :)
<pineapplr> hehe
<lolcat> jeg må ha det, jeg vil kjøpe et hus i texas :P
<RoyK> lolcat: spør på #ubuntu-server eller noe
<RoyK> kanskje noen vet der
<RoyK> lolcat: men du husker da vel passorda dine?
<lolcat> ikke nøyaktig
<pineapplr> lolcat: Altså, tre korte pip med et sekunds mellomrom, så stille i 2 sekunder, så tre pip igjen
<RoyK> ... ...?
<RoyK> -.-. --.- --..--
<pineapplr> RoyK: Kan du ta det på hexa?
<RoyK> ikke på strak arm
<RoyK> -.-. --.-
<RoyK> det er CQ == calling all stations
<RoyK> "seek you"
<pineapplr> ah, morse?
<pineapplr> xD
<pineapplr> åh lol, beklager, referer til pipinga?
<RoyK> og mente å skrive ..--.., ikke --..--, førstnevnte er ?, sistnevnte ","
<Mathias> mmm
<Mathias> vafler
<pineapplr> Mathias: NÃ¥! datt jeg ut..
<pineapplr> «-.-.-..-.-.-..-.-.-»
<pineapplr> Kanskje
<RoyK> neppe
<RoyK> ingen bokstaver som er så lange
<RoyK> prøv http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html
<pineapplr> Jeg refererte til "lyden", jeg kan ikke morse. :P
<RoyK> -.. .-. .. - -
<Mathias> [01:47:33] <      Mathias> men nå skal jeg spise vafler
<Mathias> [01:47:38] <      Mathias> kun fordi jeg kan og er sulten
<pineapplr> Pokker, nå vil den ikke boote eller
 * Mathias gir den en vaffel
<pineapplr> :-(
<RoyK> pineapplr: server eller arbeidsstasjon?
 * Mathias gir en vaffel til alle her da :P
<RoyK> pineapplr: ?
<pineapplr> arbeidsstasjon
<pineapplr> mista nettet også
<RoyK> ok, om den ikke vil boote
<RoyK> trykk ctrl+sysrq (printscreen)
<RoyK> hold dem nede
<RoyK> trykk S, U og B etter hverandre
<pineapplr> Den teller antall MB minne ved oppstart. stopper på 840M skal være 2048
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> start på oppstarts-cd-en eller usb-dingsen og kjør minnesjekk
<RoyK> tror den ligger i grub-menyen også
<RoyK> om minnet er fillete, ja.. klag,eller kjøp nytt
<pineapplr> Det er ikke min pc. :-(
<RoyK> kjør minnetest
<RoyK> om minnet er dårilg er det ofte kontaktfeil
<Mathias> reseat det
<RoyK> kjøp ei flaske isopropanol eller rødsprit og rens skiten med en tørr pensel, helst av bast
<RoyK> ikke bruk aceton
<Mathias> pff
<RoyK> det løser opp plast
<Malinux> Mathias: så søtt...er de innebygd i kjerna di? :p :)
<lolbee> lolcat:$6$cCupT09k$AKnhOiP1plM4HaPwvKXrJvaTiQRevWQqdYVhaZYA33bV9D762N3UOvJnkl5E5c.PlfJWbAJNHNhPDQBmudqT3.:14917:0:99999:7:::
<Mathias> Malinux: mistenker det
<lolbee> hvordan sha512-crypter jeg noe med same salt?
<RoyK> lolbee: uansett hvor fett ting er hasha, så er det ikke så smart å poste passord
<Malinux> hm, og jeg som ikke gir ut kildekoden til hardwaren min.....
<Mathias> reverse engineering
<Mathias> og wikipedia
<lolbee> Jeg tviler litt paa at noen klarer aa hacke et offline image
 * RoyK skal en tur på bitraf.no i morra
<Mathias> imorgen skal jeg til drømmeland :P
<RoyK> starter dagen i morra med http://www.hackcon.org/prog
<Mathias> skal du dit? :O
<pineapplr> Virker som den bare godtar de origale brikkene uten piping. hm
<Mathias> pineapplr: kanskje mongo minne da? :P
<RoyK> Mathias: yep
<pineapplr> Litt begrenset når nettet gikk ned
<Mathias> feil type/frekvens/annet dritt som kresne ting liker å plukke på
<pineapplr> ok
 * RoyK tror Mathias er litt misunnelig :D
<Mathias> litt
<pineapplr> RoyK hvor er det? :-P
<RoyK> høyres hus, ved natioalteateret
<RoyK> men du må melde deg på og sånt
<RoyK> betale penger og greier
<pineapplr> åh, hadde vært awesome
<RoyK> eller snike deg inn ;)
<pineapplr> :-P
<Mathias> RoyK: trekk han med i laptopen
<pineapplr> Fristen har gått ut?
<pineapplr> har bare mobil her med dårlig dekning
<RoyK> jau, ser ut som om det er fullt
<RoyK> har ikke vært der før - kan bli skøy
<pineapplr> Hvis jeg tar med egen stol, + fir kreativiteten?
<pineapplr> for*
<RoyK> endel kolleger har sagt at man går ut derfra noenlunde mer paranoid enn når man kom
<pineapplr> haha
<RoyK> du kan jo prøve
<RoyK> tror ikke det er veldig streng dørvakt der, så du kan jo prøve deg
<RoyK> sikkert noen som ikke kommer osv
<pineapplr> Remote exploits?
<RoyK> alt
<lolbee> RoyK: ta med hashen min :P
 * RoyK røyker bare sin egen
<pineapplr> NÃ¥r starter det?
<lolbee> jeg vurderte aa fyre opp vaporizeren for aa fikse hukommelsen
<RoyK> pineapplr: se http://www.hackcon.org/prog
<pineapplr> Har skole 0815-1330
 * lolbee setter opp en 84TB cache av /dev/zero
<pineapplr> pokker den pc'en vil ikke starte. han skulle gjerne hatt den imorgen
 * RoyK satte opp ei ny 110TB-hylle på jobb nylig
<pineapplr> Kommer ikke inn i bios engang
<RoyK> pineapplr: heh - var det den som ikke klarte å telle opp minnet?
<pineapplr> ja
<RoyK> pineapplr: ta ut minnet og sett det inn igjen, om du har en tørr klut, tørk av ting først, om du har rødsprit eller isopropanol, rens
<pineapplr> Ok, prøver med tørr fiberklut, har ikke kjemikaler
<RoyK> whisky funker ;)
<Mathias> man sløser ikke med alkohol!
<RoyK> hehe
<pineapplr> Har ikke det eller. Men de ser helt rene ut
<Mathias> spesielt ikke om den er drikkbar
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> rart
<Mathias> jeg er trøtt
<RoyK> fikk smake en whisky en gang som hadde påskriften "more than three years old". perfekt for rensing av elektronikk - ikke stort mer
<Mathias> Malinux: har du rotet med kjernen min? :o
<Mathias> haha
<Malinux> Mathias da......
<Malinux> :p
<Mathias> med mindre lolbee har cracket hashen min, hihi
<Mathias> her ser dere skydekket og lyset: http://static.die.net/earth/mercator/1600.jpg
<pineapplr> "1 short beep and 1 long beep" Memory problem
<pineapplr> Jeg fikk kun et kort et
<Mathias> kanskje det er noe galt med trompeten?
<pineapplr> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=bph07107
<RoyK> pineapplr: tror du har ei dårlig minnebrikke, eventuelt et dårlig hovedkort
<RoyK> enten minnet eller kontaktene
<RoyK> oftest minnet
<RoyK> men - natta - må prøve å få meg litt søvn
<Mathias> også sett: 1 short beep and 1 long beepMemory problem
<Mathias> err
<Mathias> 1 short beepLegacy floppy drive or CD/DVD drive not detected
<Mathias> scroll ned på den siden
<Mathias> men tror jeg også tar kveld
<Mathias> n, a, tt, a
<pineapplr> Mathias: Ja jeg fant det
<pineapplr> Får teste de i maskinen min da kanskje, som enda går på ddr2
<Mathias> jeg har en maskin som fortsatt går på DDR!
<Mathias> faktisk 4 though
<pineapplr> hehe :-)
<Mathias> jeg har 512+512+1024+1024 mb i ddr, mistenkelig
<pineapplr> haf.. :-/ Den starta uten piping med to av brikkene fra min egen maskin. men så sopper den tellinga på rundt 924MB
<pineapplr> memtest har kjørt til 26% uten feil
<RoyK> pineapplr: hva slags test?
 * RoyK får ikke sove
<RoyK> den her? http://www.memtest.org/
<RoyK> tror det er den som følger med på ubuntu-cd-en
<pineapplr> RoyK ja memtest86
<pineapplr> men installerte det via apt-get
<pineapplr> Den kjører enda. den ville ikke telle ferdig ed noen andre brikker eller
<pineapplr> med*
<pineapplr> Får fortelle det som det er. At jeg tenkte spandere på den litt ekstra minne ogfår nå ikke boota
<pineapplr> hmm
<pineapplr> opogaven min var bare å formatere
<pineapplr> opogaven*
<RoyK> pineapplr: du må kjøre den fra grub
<RoyK> ikke fra OSet
<pineapplr> Var da fælt da. Mobilnett, ssh og screen
<pineapplr> Ja jeg gjør det
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> den pleier å finne de fleste feila i løpet av 1-3 test
<RoyK> dvs den går vel gjennom 8 tester eller noe
<RoyK> de siste er rimelig grundige, men de første pleier å finne feil eller få maskinen til å henge/boote
<pineapplr> 0-9 står det
<RoyK> ok, 10, da
<pineapplr> ok
<RoyK> og nå er den på test nr hva?
<pineapplr> den er på 2
<pineapplr> altså 3?
<RoyK> vent i hvert fall til 4
<RoyK> ja, siden det begynner på 0
<RoyK> eller la den bare kjøre over natta
<pineapplr> Ok
<RoyK> minnetest er ganske drøye greier om det skal gjøres skikkelig
<pineapplr> Tar jeg kvelden nå, våkner jeg ikke kl 6
<RoyK> kjørte minnetest på en boks med 64GB for kanskje to år siden
<RoyK> det tok sin tid...
<pineapplr> Huff :-P
<RoyK> masse fram og tilbake - supermicro-ting - pizzaboks med 2x12 kjerner
<RoyK> endte opp med at de henta boksen og gav oss en ny
<pineapplr> Han jeg hjelper skal ha detaljert forklaring på hva som feiler den garantert og er ikke interessert i fagområdet data i det heletatt. Han er en odens kar
<RoyK> tror kanskje det eneste jeg savner med gamlejobben var å jobbe med lagring på zfs og de tallknuserne
<pineapplr> hehe
<RoyK> pineapplr: håper du får fett betalt
<pineapplr> Gjør nok ikke det eller.
<RoyK> da har han heller ikke krav på å få noen detaljert forklaring på noenting
<pineapplr> nei :P
<pineapplr> Men han hadde kanskje forventa en kun formatert pc
<RoyK> pineapplr: kjør en minnetest, om det kommer ut som ok, så er det nok cpu eller hovedkort som er feil, send det tilbake dit det kom fra og be fyren som eier greia om å få en fin middag eller noe
<RoyK> om minnetesten funker, og om du kan formatere disken, så kan du prøve "gamlemåten" - stresse minnet fra OSet
<pineapplr> Kan jeg sende det inn til HP norge da?
<RoyK> sikkert, men om ikke du finner noe feil, så gjør nok ikke de heller det, og da blir det dyrt
<RoyK> pineapplr: du kan stresse minnet fra linux enkelt - jeg skrev en greie jeg brukte http://karlsbakk.net/memstress/
<RoyK> ellers kan du bare kompilere linux-kjernen noen ganger
<pineapplr> Ok, syns det virker litt misstenkelig at de andre brikkene som ikke resulterte i piping mehvor minne tellingen startet med heller ikkefullførte er litt misstenkelig
<RoyK> prøv den memstress-greia jeg skrev
<RoyK> ser ut som om den har noen bugs :P
<pineapplr> Men er ikke memtest til å stole på? skal jeg avbryte?
<RoyK> nei - kjør videre
<pineapplr> ok
<RoyK> memtest86 er nok mye bedre enn å teste fra OSet
 * pineapplr er trøtt
<pineapplr> oki
 * RoyK er også trøtt, men får av en eller annen grunn ikke sove
<pineapplr> Du skal jo på hackcon, da hadde ikke jeg sovna eller
<pineapplr> :-P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> koder du i C?
<pineapplr> Har lest tisip.no s bok om c++ men koder ikke så mye
<RoyK> se gjennom koden på den memtest-applikasjonen
<RoyK> memstress
<pineapplr> Kan gjøre det straks jeg er på en pc igjen
<RoyK> ah - på mobil?
<RoyK> eller fjøl?
<pineapplr> ja mobil :-P
<RoyK> android eller iShite?
<pineapplr> hehe "fjøl", Sgs3 android
<RoyK> samma jeg har - ikke helt fjøl, men fin mobil
<RoyK> hva bruker du for slags klient?
<RoyK> bare ssh til et sted?
<pineapplr> irssi connectbot
<RoyK> ok
<pineapplr> ja vps'en min på athena.angawar.net
 * RoyK har en pizzaboks hengende hos isphuset
<RoyK> og en ssh-vm (som jeg ircer fra)
<RoyK> er vel bare jeg og Malinux som bruker den, tror jeg
<pineapplr> ah ok :-P
<RoyK> gammel core2 duo emd 6GB minne som kjører noen vm-er
<RoyK> på tide med en oppgradering :P
<RoyK> driver og kaster ut gamle pizzabokser på jobb, alt virutaliseres, så kan kanskje få tafsa til meg noe derfra
<pineapplr> hehe :)
<RoyK> det er litt rått med et bladecenter, selv drøyt halvfullt, med 12 blader, 6 strømforsyninger, 9 vifteenheter og etpar svitsjer
<RoyK> hvert blad har 2 prosessorer med 6 kjerner og typisk 128-256GB minne
<RoyK> kan kjøre noen VM-er på sånt
<RoyK> dvs - er vel bare 10 blader der nå
<pineapplr> Hehe, jeg trur han karen jeg fikser pc'en for nå har drevet og sett etter en billig pc nå lenge. så tror jeg han fikk en på jobben. og den fucket jeg opp :D
<RoyK> jaha - og hvordan skal du ha klart å kødde til den pesen?
<RoyK> misbruke minnet med en eller annen magisk kommando?
<pineapplr> altså den boota jo fint da jeg hadde firmatert den
<pineapplr> formatert*
<RoyK> en gang på åttitallet var det mulig å ødelegge minne ved å klokke opp memory refresh rate på SDRAM
<RoyK> men det er lenge siden
<pineapplr> hehe jeg har ikke overclocka
<RoyK> tviler veldig sterkt på at du kan ha klart å ødelegge noe - det var vel bare at den hangla allerede og at da du fikk den, så oppdaga du omfanget av driten
<pineapplr> Noe sånt :D
<RoyK> pineapplr: nei - det var ikke det jeg mente - memory refresh er hvor ofte minnet får en "refresh cycle", og på eldre maskinvare kunne det overstyres sånn at du kunne sette det jævlig høyt, og i praksis brenne minnet
<pineapplr> aha ok
<RoyK> litt som på eldre disker hvor du kunne brenne ut en sektor ved å skrive til den gjentatte ganger, eller ødelegge en disk ved å søke fort fram og tilbake over hele skiva
<RoyK> men igjen - du må tilbake til 1988 eller noe for at det skulle være mulig
<pineapplr> hehehe :P
<RoyK> jeg har jobba litt med datalagring de siste ti åra...
<RoyK> rule number one: use an SSD
<RoyK> rule number two: use an SSD unless you need large amounts of space
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> og aldri, aldri stol på en enkelt disk
<RoyK> de tryner, før eller siden
<RoyK> det være seg snurredisker eller SSD - alt vil tilbake til fjellet der silisiumen kom fra
<pineapplr> hehe :D Føler jeg er veldig avhengig av de diskene jeg har nå - men jeg ser poenget og ville sannsynlig gjort noe med det om jeg kunne :-P
<RoyK> hvor store?
<pineapplr> 3x2TB + ssd på 180
<RoyK> i raid?
<pineapplr> nei
<RoyK> mye bruker du av plass?
<pineapplr> Jeg kunne nok sikra meg bedre ja :-P Er ikke helt sikker
<RoyK> ta et råd fra en gammel ringrev: store disker har mye større sjans for feil
<RoyK> df -h
<RoyK> pineapplr: tre separate volumer?
<RoyK> dvs filsystemer
<pineapplr> Igjen, skal jeg avbryte memtest? :-P
<pineapplr> hehe
<RoyK> om den har kjørt så lenge, så er det nok ikke feil
<RoyK> du kan jo starte den igjen etterpå
<pineapplr> Det er tre sepparate volumer ja. Kan sikkertbflytte på en del og kjøre rsync
<RoyK> pastebin df -h
<RoyK> du kan migrere til raid-5 ganske enkelt
<RoyK> du mister jo 2TB, men du tåler et diskkrasj
<pineapplr> Ok, skal bare bytte litt brikker og koble til harddisker så
<pineapplr> sprunge!
<pineapplr> :-)
<RoyK> dvs, du kan migrere til 2TB om du har 2TB ledig og kan frigjøre en disk :P
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> migrere til raid-5
<RoyK> om du har 2TB ledig og kan frigjøre en disk
<RoyK> *trøtt*
<pineapplr> Hvordam funker det?
<RoyK> morradagen kan bli interessant...
<RoyK> du flytter data over på de to andre diskene
<pineapplr> Redbull!
<RoyK> så lager du et raid-5 på to disker med en "missing"
<RoyK> lag så et filsystem eller helst en volumgruppe (lvm vg) på raidet og legg et filsystem på det
<pineapplr> Har aldri satt meg inn i raid
<RoyK> det er enkelt
<RoyK> så lærer du noe i natt også :)
<pineapplr> men brb,--> pc
<RoyK> mitt raid-6 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694276/
<pineapplr> :D
<lolbee> RoyK: sdg er spare?
<pineapplr> Den ene disken er ekstern
<pineapplr> Tror jeg setter den inn i maskinen
<RoyK> lolbee: ja
<lolbee> raid5-et mitt funker igjen
<lolbee> jeg maa faa hentet tastaturet
<RoyK> lolbee: hadde plass til en til og hadde ikke egentlig behov for nye 2TB, så lot den stå som spare
<lolbee> saa 8tb
<RoyK> (noe som var greit da en kontroller med 2 disker gikk føyken her om dagen)
<RoyK> lolbee: ja, bruker ikke så mye, da
<RoyK> /dev/mapper/raid-ymse    6,3T  3,2T  3,2T  50% /raid
<lolbee> jeg tenker jeg klarer meg med 6TB
<RoyK> vg er på 8TB, men har ikke allokert alt til det filsystemet
<RoyK> greit å ha litt til å leke med andre filsystemer også
<pineapplr> MÃ¥ finne ut av hvordan jeg disassembler boksen
<lolbee> jeg ville litt ha et zfs raid
<RoyK> lolbee: problemet med zfs, er at det ikke er spesielt fleksibelt
<lolbee> men det stotter ikke expansion
<RoyK> joda, du kan legge til nye VDEV-er, men de balanseres ikke
<RoyK> tro meg....
<RoyK> kjørte opp en boks med 20TB eller så med plass og vips så kom eyjafjallajökull og spydde ut aske over europa og alle forskerne på gamlejobben samla alt av askedata de kunne finne fra eumetsat
<lolbee> jeg tror ikke 5 x 3.5" faar plass i en 5.25" bronn
<RoyK> en halv terabyte i uka
<RoyK> lolbee: ikke én, tre
<lolbee> jo, men selv i tre
<RoyK> så, filsystemet gikk nesten fullt og vi hengte på ei ekstra 2U-hylle med disker og utvida med en ny VDEV, alt gikk suppetreigt
<RoyK> nå har det blitt bedre med nye zfs-implementasjoner - men det kan fremdeles ikke balanseres
<RoyK> lolbee: joda, det passer i 3
<RoyK> men noen kabinetter (som mitt) har noen teite skiller mellom hver andre 5,25" enhet som eventuelt må skjæres eller bankes bort
<lolbee> jeg har bare noen tynne skinner
<lolbee> type - langt inn
<RoyK> men om du tar ut alt - er det åpent og flatt langs "veggene"?
<RoyK> pineapplr: er det det vi kaller "demontere" på norsk? ;)
<RoyK> lolbee: det er greit å kjøre en "scrub" i ny og ne på et raid
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694296/
<lolbee> hva gjoer scrub?
<RoyK> se pastebin
<RoyK> jeg kjører den som
<RoyK> 0 0 1 * *	/usr/local/bin/scrub /dev/md0
<RoyK> 0 0 1 * *      /usr/local/bin/scrub /dev/md0
<RoyK> den går gjennom hele raidet og sjekker for feil
<RoyK> i tillegg bør du skru på scterc på diskene om det støttes - om det ikke støttes - bør du skru opp timeouts sånn at en enkelt sektorfeil ikke får linux til å kaste disken
<RoyK> jeg gjør dette i /etc/rc.local http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694299/
<RoyK> scterc gjør at disken ikke prøver å lese en sektor i eninga (noe enkelte disker vil prøve), men heller bare feiler om den er død
<RoyK> så kan raidet ta seg av datagjenopprettinga
<RoyK> eksempelet der setter timeout på scterc til 7 sekunder
<RoyK> kanskje litt i overkant, men men
<pineapplr> sånn der var den ute
<pineapplr> Da skal jeg bare sette den inn i maskinen
<RoyK> den gjør også at om den ikke får satt scterc, så øker den timeout på disken sånn at raidet ikke kaster den om det skjer noe stygt
<pineapplr> hehe kabinettet*
<RoyK> og jeg som håpa på litt søvn
<RoyK> lolbee: hva slags disker har du?
<RoyK> lolbee: og - er de fremdeles på usb?
<RoyK> (eller rota jeg nå?)
<lolbee> 3tb baracuda
<lolbee> ja, satt de paa usb, orker ikke gaa til pubben midt paa natten
<lolbee> ender bare opp med at jeg vaakner paa gulvet bak disken
<lolbee> :P
<RoyK> pineapplr: ping
<lolbee> mangler ogsaa en stykk satakabel for aa koble begge til
<RoyK> vil uansett anbefale at du kobler dem opp på sata og fastmonterer dem
<RoyK> men - funker jo på usb også
 * pineapplr replies with icmp repond
<RoyK> erm - icmp echo reply
<RoyK> pineapplr: fikk du satt sammen doningen?
<pineapplr> Trøtt RoyK :-(
<pineapplr> driver...
<pineapplr> strlmkabelene strekker seg lenger og lenger
<pineapplr> strøm*
<RoyK> har du hatt diskene på usb tidligere?
<pineapplr> SÃ¥nn
<pineapplr> booter opp
 * RoyK kjører en liten test på en vm for å simulere litt raid-5 fra 1 disk 
<RoyK> pineapplr: hvilken ubuntu-versjon?
<pineapplr> RoyK: Debian Squeeze
<pineapplr> RoyK: Det er den helt nyeste, slapp ut igår
<pineapplr> :-)
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> hvilken kjerne_
<RoyK> ?
<pineapplr> 3.2.0-0.bpo.4-amd64
<RoyK> oki - virker bra
<RoyK> så - hvor mye har du på diskene dine?
<RoyK> df -h
<RoyK> eller.no
<pineapplr> http://sprunge.us/MaJZ
<RoyK> fire 2TB-disker?
<RoyK> eh - nei
<RoyK> men sdc1 har jo ikke stort
<pineapplr> Nei, det skal da være 3 - hadde 4, men den ene strøyk med :P
<RoyK> kan du flytte det over til et annet sted?
<RoyK> nettopp derfor du skal ha raid, gutt ;)
<pineapplr> Altså, tømme alle 2 TB diskene?
<RoyK> men om du kan frigjøre sdc, så gjør det
<RoyK> bare én
<pineapplr> åja
<RoyK> lettere på den måten
<RoyK> tar litt tid med gjenoppbygging og sånt, men det funker
<pineapplr> Ok
<pineapplr> /dev/sdc1             1.9T   20G  1.9T   2% /media/Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS amd64
<pineapplr> Kan tømmes
<pineapplr> Hva tar tid?
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> vent litt
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> ikke vent - bare tøm sdc først
<RoyK> du kan vel lempe det over et annet sted?
<pineapplr> Det er ikke noe viktig der egentlig. Bare noe jeg har kagt over fordi harddisken var ekstern for kort tid tilbake
<pineapplr> lagt*
<pineapplr> Trygt å lege med fdisk eller gparted når man er trøtt
<pineapplr> leke*
<RoyK> ok, da begynner du med å lage et raid på den disken
<RoyK> #mdadm --create --level=5 --raid-devices=2
<RoyK> hm
<pineapplr> Hvordan gjør jeg det?
<RoyK> hva slags filer skal du ha der?
<RoyK> store eller små?
<pineapplr> Begge deler regner jeg med
<RoyK> mdadm --create --level=5 --raid-devices=2 --chunk=64 /dev/vdc missing
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> sdc
<RoyK> ikke vdc
<RoyK> diller med virtuelle maskiner her og virtuelle disker, så blir litt forvirra
<RoyK> det vil allokere hele sdc til et raid-5 med en manglende disk
<pineapplr> Først formatere den?
<RoyK> nei, du legger et raid på disken
<RoyK> så lager du ei volumgruppe
<RoyK> vgcreate raid /dev/md0
<RoyK> så lager du et logisk volum
<RoyK> lvcreate -l 100%FREE -n data raid
<RoyK> "data" er navnet på volumet
<RoyK> så legger du et filsystem på det volumet med "mkfs -t ext4 /devraid/data"
<RoyK> sistnevnte er det som ofte kalles å formatere (selv om du må tilbake til åttitallet for å se faktisk formatering av harddisker)
<pineapplr> RoyK: -bash: dadm: command not found
<RoyK> mdadm
<pineapplr> min feil
<RoyK> ja, din feil, alt sammen
<pineapplr> TTT
<pineapplr> mdadm: device /dev/sdc exists but is not an md array.
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> min feil
<RoyK> mdadm --create --level=5 --raid-devices=2 --chunk=64 /dev/md0 /dev/vdc missing
<RoyK> mdadm --create --level=5 --raid-devices=2 --chunk=64 /dev/md0 /dev/sdc missing
<RoyK> evt
<pineapplr> mdadm: device /dev/sdc not suitable for any style of array
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> umount /dev/sdc1
<pineapplr> mdadm: Defaulting to version 1.2 metadata
<pineapplr> mdadm: array /dev/md0 started.
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> pastebin /proc/mdstat
<pineapplr> http://sprunge.us/hJcb
<RoyK> oki - nå har du et raid som mangler en disk
<RoyK> det er fint
<RoyK> mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<RoyK> update-initramfs -u
<RoyK> disse vil gjøre at den fortsatt vil hete md0 etter en reboot
<RoyK> ellers vil den bli hetende md127 eller noe
<pineapplr> oki
<RoyK> ikke at det har stort å si, men er litt irriterende :P
<RoyK> vgcreate raid /dev/md0
<RoyK> lvcreate -l 100%FREE -n data raid
<RoyK> navn velger du selv
<RoyK> "raid" er noe jeg har valgt for min volumgruppe
<RoyK> "data" kan du velge til akkurat hva du vil
<pineapplr> -bash: vgcreate: command not found
<RoyK> 100%FREE er for å fylle opp alt som er ledig der
<RoyK> apt-get install lvm2
<pineapplr> Kan den hete data?
<RoyK> den kan hete kake
<RoyK> eller data
<RoyK> eller bieber
<RoyK> om du vil
<pineapplr> hehe, skjønner, men hva spesifiserer navnet for?
<RoyK> det er bare et navn
<RoyK> volumgruppa har et navn, volumet har et navn
<RoyK> vgcreate justin
<RoyK> osv
<pineapplr> gåogleggdeg :D
 * RoyK ville nok ha valgt et annet navn ;)
<pineapplr> hehe
<pineapplr> dårlig med kreativitet så tidlig
<RoyK> du kan alltids vgrename/lvrename senere
<pineapplr> oki
<pineapplr> :)
<RoyK> så, vgcreate -n justin /dev/md0 :P
<pineapplr> vgcreate: invalid option -- 'n'
<pineapplr> :O
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> drit i -n
<RoyK> bare navnet og enheten
<RoyK> litt trøtt nå
<pineapplr> Jeg valgte "data" i sta, kan jeg ikke bruke samme?
<RoyK> joda
<pineapplr>   Physical volume '/dev/md0' is already in volume group 'raid'
<pineapplr>   Unable to add physical volume '/dev/md0' to volume group 'data'.
<RoyK> ja, da har du ei volumgruppe allerede
<RoyK> lvs
<pineapplr> http://sprunge.us/UMWB
<RoyK> ja, så kan du bare legge et filsystem på den der
<RoyK> f.eks. ext4
<RoyK> ext4 kan ikke vokse over 16TiB, men det er kanskje ikke noe umiddelbart problem?
<pineapplr> no problem det
<RoyK> mkfs -t ext4 /dev/raid/data
<pineapplr> Hvordan legger jeg filsystem på den?
<pineapplr> ok
<RoyK> og sleng på
<RoyK> tune2fs -m.1 -c0 -i0 /dev/raid/data
<RoyK> ext4 reserverer normalt 5% til root, noe som er overkill på store filsystemer
<RoyK> og normalt vil den kjøre sjekk jevnlig, noe som henger igjen fra ext2-dagene
<RoyK> mkdir /data; mount /dev/raid/data /data
<RoyK> og legg til filsystemet i /etc/fstab
<RoyK> pastebin df -h
<pineapplr> Mange takk RoyK, kopierer og lagrer det siste. Er nødt til å stikke så jeg rekker toget! Får ha en fin dag på hackcon, mulig jeg er på irc utover dagen
<RoyK> pineapplr: eh
<RoyK> start rsync før du stikker
<RoyK> så kan du kopiere over den første bolken
<pineapplr> Har forhåpenthvis ssh fra toget nå :P
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> snakkes
<pineapplr> RoyK: SÃ¥nn! :-)
<pineapplr> Da har jeg mounta den til /data
<pineapplr> RoyK: Lurer på hva jeg skal si til han som eier pc'en. Jeg skulle jo bare formatere den, sånn egentlig, faen
<IvarB> hva skjer?
<pineapplr> IvarB: Tror Royk er og hacker litt på hackcon. :-)
<IvarB> heh
<f00f> hax hax
<pineapplr> f00f: Hva handler hacking om? ^^
<f00f> kommer an på hvem du spør
<IvarB> tror han spurte deg
<f00f> hva handler kaker om?
<f00f> rar ting å spørre om
<pineapplr> hehe
<f00f> kan svare deg på hva det ER, men hva det handler om, det blir verre
<pineapplr> Kaker skal smake godt
<f00f> ja, helst
<pineapplr> Hva er meningen med livet?
<f00f> "mening" er en mennesklig greie, og vi styrer ikke "livet", ergo er også dét en rar ting å spørre om
<pineapplr> «Etikkens oppgave er å identifisere de verdier som mennesket behøver for å leve fremgangsrikt, og integrere verdiene i et system av etiske prinsipper.»
 * RoyK er på hackcon, ja
 * Mathias cons the hacker
<Mathias> *gjeeeeeeeeeeeeesp*
<lolbee> dette maa vaere den minst smertefulle ubuntuinstallasjonen jeg har hatt
<lolbee> bare 3 reboots
<lolbee> saafremt den faktisk booter
<lolbee> det gjorde den ikke
<lolbee> faens grub
<Mathias> sikker på at det er grub som kuker?
 * pineapplr sukker nå har han kommet med enda en ræl pc
<pineapplr> Den første starta da den kom. Denne er samme møkka og startet ikke da den kom. Selv i bios blir skjermen plutselig bare svart!
<pineapplr> Skjermen mister ikke signalet ser det ut som, men den blir bare svart
<pineapplr> RoyK: Skal jeg rsynce innholdet på en av de andre 2TB diskene over på /data da? Så inkluderer man diskene etterhver i raidet?
<pineapplr> etterhvert*
<sigurdga> hvis skjermen blir svart i bios har du et alvorlig problem, ikke et os-problem
<geirha> blir sikkert for varm
<RoyK> pineapplr: ja
<RoyK> pineapplr: helt enkelt jobber du nå med et knekt raid, det blir friskt igjen når det får en ny disk
<RoyK> pineapplr: så, når du trnger mer plass, så legger du til en "missing" disk, og så funker det som raid-0 igjen til du får kopiert over tinga
<RoyK> når alt er over, legger du til den siste disken og du har et forhåpentligvis sunt raid-5
 * RoyK klager høylytt over hvor billig øl det var på hackcon
<RoyK>  q
<Mathias> klaging på billig øl?
<Mathias> hmm
 * Mathias mistenker at RoyK er rootet
 * RoyK r00ter Mathias 
 * Mathias roter
<RoyK> som vanlig
<Mathias> er kun rot og root her
<RoyK> det er noe med fjortiser - de har noe av og til, men ofte er det bare rot
<Mathias> men jeg har et rot i systemet mitt
<Mathias> eller var det system i rotet?
<RoyK> joda, men ta det som et kompliment - du kommer med gode ting av og til
<RoyK> i motsetning til folk som f00f og sånt som baare skryter av å være gamle og rike
<Mathias> :)
<Mathias> bare avogtil, kan ikke være nyttig for ofte! :P
<RoyK> greit med en fjortis av og og til som kan noe
<jo-erlend> RoyK, nå er det du som starter...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: nei
<RoyK> jo-erlend: f00f har kjørt ganske hardt på dårlige vibber
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jo, f00f har ikke sagt noe på flere timer. Da er det unødvendig at du plutselig svinger pisken.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jeg svinger ikke pisken, bare nevner navnet
<jo-erlend> ja. Nettopp. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja - og så?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: han tilfører intet til denne kanalen annet enn søppel, det vet du
<jo-erlend> det var unødvendig å nevne navn i den sammenhengen. Hvis det finnes en konflikt, så styrkes den konflikten av at den ene siden blir brukt som negativt eksempel.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke det, fordi jeg dessverre har vært borte i nokså lang tid.
<RoyK> ja, og da kan du melde deg ut
<jo-erlend> ja, eller så kan jeg bli provosert å hive ut deg. :)
<RoyK> om du ikke har peiling, har du ikke peiling. punktum
<jo-erlend> det er prosessen jeg reagerer på. Hvis dere har fått nok av f00f og det er noe dere er enige om, så støtter jeg en ban. Men tilfeldig og kortvarige bans, synes jeg er uheldig. Det kan skape unødvendig utrygghet.
<RoyK> åh,,
<RoyK>  ¨
<RoyK> ha du blitt lyshåra? du svarer ikke på meldinger, men velger å ta deg til rette i en konflikt som har skjedd over en stund
<RoyK> fint
<jo-erlend> svarer jeg ikke på meldinger?
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-11
<jo-erlend> Jeg har kjent til f00f i mange år, under mange forskjellige nicks. Han er og blir et troll. Jeg vet at han har litt kunnskaper, så jeg hadde håpet at han ville prøve å være konstruktiv her. Men det veier ikke opp.
<jo-erlend> SlimG, RoyK: har dere fått snakket litt om hjemmesidene og sånt?
<lolbee> kan grub boote fra ext4?
<lolbee> faenskapet vil ikke boote
<lolbee> booter til en _
<lolbee> lol
<Mathias> *gjesp*
<lolbee> hvis man glemmer aa sette bootable flagget vil ikke ubuntu boote, lol
<Mathias> sier du det?
<lolbee> 5 gangen jeg installerer ubuntu idag
<Mathias> hahaha
<lolbee> ville ikke boote
<lolbee> Naa satt jeg bootable flagget, haper den vil boote naa
<lolbee> faen
<lolbee> enna ingen boot
<geirha> bootable-flagget er vel bare en windows-ting
<geirha> Ubuntu bruker jo grub
<Atluxity> og hvor ligger grub?
<geirha> den legger man vanligvis i mbr-en
<Atluxity> mhm
<Atluxity> grub kan boote partisjoner uavhengig av bootable-flag ja
<Atluxity> lolbee: kommer du til grub? har du kryptert disken?
<lolbee> Atluxity: raid
<lolbee> nei
<lolbee> nei
<lolbee> installerte paa nytt uten raid
<lolbee> da hadde jeg ikke nettverk
<lolbee> lol
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Han har fått tilgang, utenom det har vi ikke gjort noe mer med fremtidige prosjekt av ubuntu.no, jeg ønsker fortsatt å få startet opp et ubuntu norge subforum på ubuntuforums.org, men de svarer meg ikke der når jeg spør dem
<iorweth> Hei folkens
<Atluxity> hei hei
<IvarB>  o/
<IvarB> trøtt....
<Atluxity> samme
<lolbee> .btc
<Mathias> hvorfor skriver du det hele tiden?
<lolbee> for aa sjekke prise
<lolbee> men dette er feil kanal
<Mathias> er vel ikke noe sånt her? :P
<lolbee> nei, jeg er bare vant til at 2 er en annen kanal
<lolbee> alt + 2 .btc er gammel vane
<Mathias> haha
<lolbee> Elkjop mente at mobilen min hadde skitt og irr inni ladderporten
<lolbee> drittsekker :P Jeg faar vel dyppe skiten i isopropanol
<IvarB> det er sånn dem unngår kunder med klagesaker
<Mathias> er sånn de unngår kunder
<IvarB> det og
<Mathias> er en god grunn til at jeg kun kjøper ting på nettet
<lolbee> Jeg ba om aa faa bilder osv
<lolbee> det er vel ingen grunn til aa ikke ta det til FTU?
<virtuelv> Noen her som har peiling på Samsnung-SSD-er?
<virtuelv> spesifikt over-provisioning
<pineapplr> RoyK: rsync ble ferdig sist natt, formaterer det nye volumet og kjører «mdadm --create --level=5 --raid-devices=2 --chunk=64 /dev/md0 /dev/sdc missing
<pineapplr> » på det nye volumet?
<lolbee> RoyK: jeg installerer ubuntu paa raid, men den booter ikke
<pineapplr> lolbee: Prøver å få sette opp raid5 her, RoyK hjalp meg med første disken. Men jeg satt oppe hele natta og husker ikke så mye av det, har loggen å støtte meg til. Men vet du hva jeg skal gjøre for å sette opp neste disk? Slik at det ikke blir noe feil
<lolbee> pineapplr: forst legger du den til mdadm
<lolbee> saa grower du raidet med en disk
<pineapplr> Har formatert neste disk nå, så jeg skal bare kjøre "mdadm --create --level=5 --raid-devices=2 --chunk=64 /dev/md0 /dev/sdv missing" den den?
<pineapplr> Slik jeg gjorde på forrige disk
<pineapplr> lolbee: mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdb ?
<lolbee> lager du nytt raid, eller legger du til en disk?
<pineapplr> Altså, jeg tror raidet skulle være satt opp. Skal legge til to disker til. begynner med en
<virtuelv> grmph
<virtuelv> dagens frust: samsungs kundestøtte
<virtuelv> trenger svar om SSD-ene deres, men samsungs websider gjør det $!@# vanskelig å finne ut hvordan jeg kontakter dem
<pineapplr> Altså, ser det skjer noe i /proc/mdstat
<pineapplr> :P
<pineapplr> Noe som ser ut til å ta laaaang tid
<lolbee> pineapplr: det er bra
<pineapplr> lolbee: 510 min!
<Mathias> bare 8,5 timer det
<lolbee> pineapplr: min tok mye lengre tid
<lolbee> pineapplr: add en til og saa grow den
<pineapplr> Jeg bare adda den. Da jeg skrev mdadm --grow /dev/md0 fikk jeg mdadm: /dev/md0 is performing resync/recovery and cannot be reshaped
<lolbee> pineapplr: ahh, da maa du vel vente
<pineapplr> ok
<Mathias> pineapplr: ta en middagshvil
<Mathias> lær deg å sjonglere med harddisker
<pineapplr> Mathias: Jeg har matteprøve imorgen!
<pineapplr> :-P
<Mathias> fancy matte? :P
<lolbee> Mathias: trenger du 4tb lagring til i morgen?
<pineapplr> derivasjon og antiderivasjon og med trigonometri funksjoner, vektorer og matriser
<Mathias> ja, driver liksom å laster ned stargate i 720p, så 200 gb, dobbelt så mye som disken er på
<virtuelv> sigh
<Mathias> fancy da
<virtuelv> supportwebsidene til samsung virker ikke i chrome
<pineapplr> Tror det inkluderer både R1 og R2 matte, er vel aka forkurs matte :P
<virtuelv> og når du ved litt sniking og rask musing klarer å omgå det
<Mathias> virtuelv: alle supportsidene til alle fabrikantene suger ræv
<Mathias> spesielt dell sine
<virtuelv> så finnes ikke supportsystemet deres oppdatert
<virtuelv> så disken jeg skal ha support på står faen ikke der
<Mathias> må innom 650 sider for å laste ned en halv driver
<pineapplr> hehe
<virtuelv> og de krever at jeg oppgir telefonnummer og hjemmeadresse for å få lov til å sende dem en epost
<virtuelv> disse folkene skal være glad jeg ikke er Jeremy Clarkson
<virtuelv> er mest frista å sende en regning til dem for kjøp av Windows-lisens
<Mathias> doit
<virtuelv> eventuelt å finne en annen måte å fortelle trehundreogfemti millioner mennesker at de bør tas ut i bakgården og skytes
<virtuelv> alt jeg prøver å finne ut er
<Mathias> virtuelv: UBUNTU OR DIE
<virtuelv> De har et SSD-verktøy som heter "Magician", evt. "SSD Magician"
<virtuelv> som bare virker under windows
<virtuelv> (og ikke _tenk_ på Wine - dette snakker direkte med hardware, og kødder med partisjonstabeller)
<Mathias> vbox? :P
<virtuelv> ikke mye nytte
<virtuelv> i det verktøyet kan man konfigurere noe som heter "over provisioning"
<virtuelv> kort sagt hvor mye plass man skal reservere som SSD-en selv kan bruke til å adminisitrere
<virtuelv> det øker ytelse og levetid
<virtuelv> det er det første som er viktig for meg i det tilfellet her, i og med at jeg driver og tuller med mange lydkanaler i sanntid
<virtuelv> (spiller inn, altså)
<Mathias> kult
<virtuelv> men: det finnes ingen dokumentasjon på _hva_ denne over provisioning-saken faktisk gjør, rent teknisk
<virtuelv> altså: lager den en magisk partisjonstabell
<virtuelv> rekonfigurerer den firmwaren?
<pineapplr> magi :D
<Mathias> kanskje den holder på med heksekunster?
<pineapplr> aka hex art
<virtuelv> eller skjønner SSD-en bare helt av seg selv at den kan bruke upartisjonert plass på slutten av disken til dette formålet?
<Mathias> btw, hvor i landet ligger denne virtuelle elven? :P
<virtuelv> Mathias: har mer med elvis å gjøre enn elver
<Mathias> oh?
<virtuelv> egentlig bare en konsekvens av at jeg ikke kan bruke det vanlige nicket mitt på freenode
<virtuelv> men, altså: siden det å oppdage om seks måneder at jeg gjorde denne over-provisioningen på feil måte, vil koste meg mye mer tid enn å faktisk finne det korrekte svaret, så prøver jeg reseach først
<virtuelv> og researchen min tilsier at dette er det første og siste samsung-produktet jeg kjøper som krever at jeg på noe som helst tidspunkt involverer noe som helst av software
<virtuelv> (eller at jeg noensinne vil anbefale det - ergo er Samsung Galaxy herved strøket av lista over ting jeg foreslår til folk som ikke vil ha iPhone)
<virtuelv> jeg har fått bra kundestøtte fra andre firmaer, men å ikke få lov til å kontakte samsungs live-chat fordi lagringsproduktene deres ikke finnes i dropdownen, eller å ikke kunne kontakte dem på epost fordi samsungproduktet jeg visserlig har kjøpt ikke finnes i kundestøttesystemet er mer inkompetent enn selv hva HP
<virtuelv> makter
<virtuelv> (A\;/
<Mathias> prøver du engelsk eller norsk support?
<virtuelv> begge
<Mathias> wow
<virtuelv> altså, jeg innser at selve spørsmålet mitt er litt over middels avansert - men jeg kommer jo ikke så langt at jeg får lov til å spørre
<virtuelv> jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor disse megakorporasjonene skal være så gjennomfiendtlige mot kundene
<virtuelv> den eneste av dem jeg ikke har ræva erfaring med er Apple
<virtuelv> jeg bestilte en iPhone fra dem som hadde en feil med skjermen da jeg fikk den
<virtuelv> en liten telefon til dem, og jeg hadde to forskjellige budbiler på døra to dager etter
<virtuelv> den ene for å plukke opp den ødelagte telefonen
<virtuelv> og den andre for å gi meg en ny
<Mathias> men så koster jo telefonen så mye at du kan ansette en tjener i 10 år for det du betaler
<virtuelv> nei, realprisen på iPhone og Samsung Galaxy er nokså lik
<virtuelv> så det er vel mer et spørsmål om man i første omgang synes smarttelefoner er noe godt poeng i utgangspunktet
<virtuelv> og deretter om hva man foretrekker
<virtuelv> (uten at jeg skal gå inn i den debatten - jeg foretrekker den telefonen jeg gjør, og driter strengt tatt i hva andre liker - men jeg anbefaler ikke fabrikanter med beviselig ræva kundestøtte
<virtuelv> ikke fordi folk vanligvis trenger support, men det forteller mye om hva som kommer til å skje den gangen du trenger en garantireprasjon
<virtuelv> )
<virtuelv>  /rant
<pineapplr> Mathias: Dette er eksamen fra i fjor http://athena.angawar.net/NITH_23_mai_2012.pdf
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-12
<lolbee> RoyK: hva heter den nettbutikken?
<lolbee> den som er i oslo
<lolbee> som er butikk ogsaa
<lolbee> hunden knuste skjermen saa jeg har enn unskyldning til aa kjope en ssd
<RoyK> lolcat: digital impuls
<lolcat> ma bare bestemme meg for en ssd
<RoyK> Intel 520 er mye for penga
<lolcat> pris og storrelse?
<lolcat> jeg vil ikke ha en tregere en Forcen min
<carestad> samsung er vel bra og?
<RoyK> carestad: joda, det meste funker nok
<RoyK> sammenlikna med snurredisk er *alt* bedre
<carestad> hehe, joda
<carestad> jeg har en Samsung 830 256 GB i hvert fall. frisk og fin, den :)
<lolcat> 250MB/s write virker kjedelig
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> det holder
<RoyK> det som er viktig, er IOPS
<RoyK> og selv de billige, gir deg godt over 5000 iops - med 7200RPM snurredisk, får du 100 IOPS på en god dag
<carestad> lolcat: 830-en har jo 520/400 MB/s
<RoyK> lolcat: har du SATA2 eller -3?
<RoyK> med SATA2 er du jo begrensa nedad til 3Gbps (300MB/s)
<RoyK> men igjen - det er IOPS som virkelig teller
<jo-erlend> Dette blir spennende! Dama har en PowerBook G4. Hun har rota bort litt data på den, så jeg skal prøve å finne ut av det. Men selve systemet er også litt krøkkete, så jeg skal installere Ubuntu på den. Aldri installert Ubuntu på en Mac før og hvertfall ikke en PPC-basert en.
<RoyK> tror jeg hadde kjørt opp en eldre os x for ppc i stedet
<RoyK> har du fått ut dataene?
<jo-erlend> ikke enda. Jeg kjenner ikke verktøyene i OS X godt nok.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor heller en eldre OS X enn en ny Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> også hadde jeg ingen ekstern disk. dd er vel tilgjengelig i OS X vil jeg tro? Så kan jeg eksperimentere litt.
<RoyK> du har dd i os x også, ja
<RoyK> funker sikkert med ubuntu også, kanskje lubuntu
<RoyK> men os x er kanskje noe lettere
<RoyK> type lettvekter
<RoyK> i så fall trenger du 10.5, som var den siste med ppc-støtte
 * RoyK har
<pineapplr> «[>....................]  reshape =  0.3% (6824384/1953513408) finish=1822.9min speed=17797K/sec» Ser det riktig ut etter å ha kjørt «mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --raid-devices=4» ?
<RoyK> jau
<pineapplr> Oki, da er det vel bare å vente, også vet man at man har en disk til etterpå
<RoyK> om du skulle legge etil to disker i raidet, kunne du ha gjort det i én operasjon
<RoyK> eller - om du skal legge til en idsk til, og ikke trenger plassen umiddelbart, så kan du jo kjøre raid-6
<pineapplr> Starter den automatisk etter reboot? NÃ¥r jeg mounter den(har ikke lagt den til i fstab enda)
<RoyK> det gjør den, men du må konfe det riktig for at den skal bli hetende md0 hver gang
<RoyK> mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<RoyK> og så
<RoyK> update-initramfs -u
<RoyK> sjekk at ikke mdadm.conf inneholder noe gammelt først
<pineapplr> Ok, det så ut som den la til den samme linja som lå der fra før i den gamle
<pineapplr> ok, men tar en middagslur
<jo-erlend> RoyK, men hvordan er det med programvare til OS X 10.5 nå? Er ikke det meste utgått?
<RoyK> litt usikker - mye funker nok
<jo-erlend> får ikke noe LibreOffice for eksempel?
<RoyK> libreoffice sier MacOSX 10.4 (Tiger) or higher;
<RoyK> intel og ppc http://www.libreoffice.org/download/system-requirements/
<RoyK> mye minne har du på den?
<Mathias> *gjesp*
<Mathias> mrn
<jo-erlend> RoyK, mye jeg ikke vet om den maskinen.
<jo-erlend> jeg har jo ikke til hensikt å anbefale OS X fremfor Ubuntu med mindre OS X gir et svært mye bedre resultat. Og det stiller jeg meg tvilende til, så lenge vi har gode drivere, etc.
 * jo-erlend har stadig lyst til å implementere en høy-ytelses Unity i LXDE. 
<lolcat> For Guds skyld, ikke gjor det
<Malinux> ee/go 31
<Mathias> *gjeeeeeesp*
<xt> Mathias: bind ctrl-G til /go, så slepper du å skrive /go
<xt> err. sooryy. Malinux :
<Mathias> pff
<Mathias> jeg trenger bare å skrive /31 ellernoe så hopper irssi ditover
<xt> alt-j 31 i weechat
<xt> eller ctrl-g 31
<Mathias> da er man egentlig like langt :P
<xt> forskjellen er at i wechat kan du skrive ctrl-g ubuntu
<Mathias> numpad er <3
<Mathias> får vel snøvle opp windowsen så jeg får spille ksp
<Malinux> xt: det kunne vært noe ja :)
<Mathias> raskt spørsmål: hvordan låser jeg kernelen i apt-get? (så den ikke prøver å oppgradere)
<IvarB> http://askubuntu.com/questions/178324/how-to-skip-kernel-update
<IvarB> tok meg 10 sekunder å google :P
<Mathias> ingen av de funket, apt maser fortsatt at den ikke kan erstatte kernelen :\
<RoyK> aften
<RoyK> jo-erlend: om os x vs linux, så tror jeg os x vil funke bedre, yte bedre, og via os x ports, ha støtte for det meste av programvare tilgjengelig
<RoyK> jo-erlend: men opp til deg, som vanlig
<RoyK> men lubuntu vil kanskje funke fint
<RoyK> unity kan du nok drite langt i
<IvarB> Da Vinci's Demons var jo litt bra tv-serie
 * RoyK lurer på hva slags film han skal se
<IvarB> RoyK: har du sett Cloud Atlas?
<RoyK> nei - ser the green mile
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-13
<Mathias> en superkul distro jeg kan kjøre på craptopen? (klarte å rævkjøre den totalt og det er uansett alt for mye dritt på den)
<Mathias> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1043 <-- tror jeg skal kjøpe en sånn :P
<Mathias> nei, tror jeg går for ubuntu server :P
<Mathias> jeg har for mange ubuntu cder liggende her :\
<lolcat> Jeg faar prove aa installere ubuntu (igjen)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, Unity kjører på G4. Men når jeg snakket om Unity, så var det jo ikke shellet jeg snakket om, men å implementere API for LXDE.
<lolcat> Ubuntu Booter ikke paa raid
<lolcat> Kommer bare en blinkende underscore
<lolcat> funker ikke ubuntu-server til aa installere raid?
<lolcat> lol
<lolcat> overklokket accidentaly cpuen
<lolcat> laster ned alternate install
<lolcat> Og selvsagt har ubuntu fjernet den fra 12.10
<jo-erlend> Grub kunne tidligere ikke boote fra raid5. Måtte ha raid1 på boot. Vet ikke om det fremdeles er tilfelle?
<lolcat> Har raid 1
<lolcat> Grub er tilbakestaande, grub-install sier at det ikke er noen feil selv naar jeg installerer til ikke-eksisterende disker
<IvarB> jo-erlend: er det et gjengående problem med sære folk på freenode? eller er det bare jeg som altid klarer å rote i de verste vepsebolene som vanlig?
<IvarB> devs og "support" folk som bruker 10 minutter på å "programmere" en irc bot til å fortelle meg at jeg er dum og at de ikke kan lese tanker
<IvarB> også tryner de så jævlig med syntax til botten at jeg må hjelpe DEM med det...
<IvarB> latterlig folk
<IvarB> jeg vet jeg høres krass ut når jeg sier dette; men det er MANGE aspergers-kandidater på irc...
<IvarB> </rant> :P
<jo-erlend> IvarB, ingen nyhet at det er mange duster på irc. :)
<lolcat> IvarB: /join #wrongplanet
<lolcat> Du kan trygt ignore halvparten
<RoyK> jo-erlend: funker det greit på den?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg har ikke kommet så langt enda. Har den ikke her.
<jo-erlend> finnes det noen bra kanaler for OS X her på nettverket?
<IvarB> configure: error: Package requirements (libcurl >= 7.15.4) were not met:
<IvarB> No package 'libcurl' found
<IvarB> eh...
<IvarB> finnes ikke?
<jo-erlend> hva installerer du?
<IvarB> hemmelig :P
<IvarB> rtorrent-ps
<jo-erlend> finner ikke den pakken engang. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: har ikke sett noen osx-kanaler
<RoyK> jo-erlend: men fant du 10.5?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, har ikke sett etter det enda. Men har ikke det forlengst gått ut av produksjon?
<Malinux> jeg kjenner en som har en powerbook G4 (tror jeg det er) I alle fall en bærbar med PowerPC arkitektur
<Malinux> altså en Apple Machintosh
 * Malinux har lyst å teste ut Ubuntu på den en gang, men husker en her inne prøvde ut Ubuntu ppc på en slik mac og det var ikke smertefritt
<lolcat> Jeg klarer ikke aa installere paa raid engang
<RoyK> jo-erlend: har det liggende, så du får si ifra om du vil ha
<RoyK> men sikkerhetsmessig er det nok bedre med ubuntu - der får du jo oppdateringer og sånt :P
<IvarB> :P
<jo-erlend> første prosjekt er jo å finne igjen filene hennes. Men det er noen år siden problemet oppsto, så det er litt vanskelig å diagnostisere. Skjønt; jeg lurer på om det er et FileVault-problem som har oppstått ved feil avslutt eller noe.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: om disken er krypta, bør du nok begynne med os x
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> vil ta en fullstendig backup av disken før jeg begynner å rote med det. Er det trygt å bruke dd til det mens systemet kjører?
<RoyK> kanskje bedre å boote opp på en live-cd med linux og kjøre dd derfra
<RoyK> men det burde funke live også
<lolcat> hvorfor lyver grub?
<RoyK> forteller den anektdoter?
<lolcat> Nei
<lolcat> Den sier at den installerer seg paa harddisker som ikke eksisterer
<lolcat> naa har jeg installert grub paa sda, sdb, sdc, sda3, md126, og usb mininepennen
<RoyK> kjiping
<lolcat> Jeg har ingen sdc
<lolcat> Men naar jeg tenker meg om har jo minnepennen grub
<RoyK> forresten - satte du opp mdadm.conf slik jeg foreslo?
<Malinux> grub du lyver
<lolcat> uhm, litt usikker paa hvordan du foreslo
<RoyK> mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<RoyK> sjekk for dubletter i fila og slett gammalt ræl
<RoyK> update-initramfs -u
<RoyK> ARRAY /dev/md0 metadata=1.2 name=raidtest:0 UUID=e5b1b528:b5cea4df:ea8ca068:b6ae7c90
<RoyK> det ber se omtrent sånn ut
<RoyK> med annen UUID, åpenbart
<lolcat> hvordan booter jeg fra raid manuelt?
<lolcat> i grub
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> speil eller raid-5?
<lolcat> raid 1
<RoyK> speil, ja
<RoyK> burde funke uten problem
<RoyK> har endel maskiner med raid-1 boot
<RoyK> dvs på jobb - hjemme er jeg så lat at jeg bare bruker en enkelt ssd til rota på hjemmeserveren og har bare redundans på dataene
<lolcat> kan jeg boote bare den ene disken i grub
 * RoyK stikker på butikken
<RoyK> lolcat: du bør bare få opp én post i grub
<RoyK> men det bør funke å nappe ut en hvilken som helst disk og boote
<RoyK> dvs - ligger /boot på et speil?
<pineapplr> RoyK: Jeg kjørte den «mdadm --grow /dev/md0» men nå står ting stille i /proc/mdstat
<RoyK> pineapplr: pastebin?
<RoyK> og hva var full kommando?
<RoyK> pineapplr: ?
<Malinux> full kommando må da være når man skriver en kommando og har med samtlige flags... :P
<RoyK> ja, det var det jeg tenkte på...
<RoyK> jeg følger litt med på linux-raid-mailinglista
<RoyK> det kommer omtrent en tråd i uka der fra folk som har problemer med å gjenoppbygge raid-5 etter at to disker har tryna - eventuelt at én har tryna og en annen har fått masse sektorfeil
<RoyK> tror raid-6 er kjekt
<pineapplr> RoyK: sry, var litt afk. brukte denne http://zackreed.me/articles/48-adding-an-extra-disk-to-an-mdadm-array
<pineapplr> Men satte ikke noe limit
 * IvarB har mer tro på raid0+1
<RoyK> pineapplr: kan du ikke paste den kommandoen du faktisk brukte? og så pastebinne /proc/mdstat?
<RoyK> IvarB: bare ikke bruk raid10 på linux - kan ikke utvides osv
<IvarB> neivel?
<RoyK> IvarB: raid1+0 er fint, men mindre sikkert enn raid-6 for få disker
<pineapplr> RoyK: «mdadm --grow /dev/md0 --raid-devices=4»
<IvarB> eller, det viste jeg vel
<IvarB> egentlig
<RoyK> pineapplr: hva sier mdstat?
<pineapplr> http://sprunge.us/aeVb
<IvarB> men RoyK .... når man har Raid6... det er vel fortsatt mulighet for feil?
<RoyK> joda, alltids muligheter for feil
<RoyK> raidz3 på zfs har trippel paritet, men du kan garantert få feil der også
<RoyK> det er bare det at om du flyr med to motorer, så er du litt sikrere enn om du flyr med én
<IvarB> raid6 er vel å fly med 3 motorer
<RoyK> pineapplr: mdadm --add /dev/wtf
<RoyK> pineapplr: du har ikke lagt til noen ny enhet
<RoyK> du har bare de to du starta med
<pineapplr> RoyK: Starta bare med èn, så la jeg oved innholdet fra en annen disk til /data, så formaterte jeg den disken og forsøkte å legge den til
<pineapplr> over*
<pineapplr> Åja, men fdisk sier Disk /dev/md0: 4000.8 GB
<RoyK> pineapplr: du må legge til en disk til md0
<pineapplr> (skjedde det noe rart der?) fdisk sier: Disk /dev/md0: 4000.8 GB
<RoyK> joda, det er riktig
<RoyK> du har et "degraded raid"
<RoyK> dvs null redundans
<RoyK> når du har fått frigjort en disk, mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdX
<RoyK> så vil den begynne å generere paritet selv
<RoyK> hvor mange 2TB-disker har du i boksen?
<pineapplr> 3 slike disker, har 1 disk igjen med data jeg vil ta vare på
<RoyK> kopier alt til raidet og legg til disken i raidet
<RoyK> så har du litt mer sikkerhet
<RoyK> rsync er din venn ;)
<pineapplr> mounte på nytt da? for i df -h sier den Size: 1,8TB
<pineapplr> T*
<RoyK> det stemmer
<RoyK> 1,8TiB == 2TB
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiB
<RoyK> harddiskprodusenter tviholder på å oppgi størrelser som TB, mens operativsystemer normalt oppgir størrelser i TiB
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> pineapplr: har du fremdeles data liggende på den andre disken, eller flytta du alt til raidet?
<pineapplr> Ja, har fremdeles data liggende på den siste disken
<RoyK> plass nok på raidet til å flytte skiten?
<RoyK> det er jo ikke redundant i dag, så om det går en disk nå, så mister du alt der
<pineapplr> http://sprunge.us/PbPK
<RoyK> df -h ?
<pineapplr> http://sprunge.us/AFHE
<pineapplr> Vet ikke engang hva jeg skal mounte
<RoyK> hm... den siste disken er jo ikke montert
<RoyK> pastebin /proc/mdstat
<pineapplr> http://sprunge.us/gUVj
<RoyK> mount /dev/sdd1 /ettellerannetsted
<pineapplr> ja
<RoyK> og så ny pastebin av df -h
<pineapplr> http://sprunge.us/XLiF
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> da må du enten rydde plass, eller kjøpe ny disk om du vil ha redundans
<pineapplr> Kan jeg ikke flytte det til raidet slik du sa?
<RoyK> en 2TB-disk koster jo ikke all verdens, og om du er i Oslo-området, kan du få en over disk
<RoyK> joda, du kan rsynce det til raidet, men du har en liten terabyte på den siste disken og 136GB ledig på raidet
<RoyK> så det blir litt vanskelig
<pineapplr> Har ikke råd til en disk nå
<RoyK> rydd!
<pineapplr> :-/
<pineapplr> hehe
<RoyK> sikkert mye gammal porno der du ikke vil se igjen
<pineapplr> Mye av innholdet jeg lastet ned tg13 ligger der, får sjekke de andre
<RoyK> har muligens en WD2001FASS du kan få rimelig om du er i oslo-området
<pineapplr> Har ikke flere sata porter eller
<pineapplr> :---P
<RoyK> sata-kontroller får du slengt etter deg på ebukta for ganske lite
<RoyK> type http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCIe-One-IDE-2-SATA-Port-PCI-E-Express-Controller-Card-for-PC-/120853537218?pt=US_Computer_Disk_Controllers_RAID_Cards&hash=item1c236ea1c2
<RoyK> eller noe annet - ser ut som om den bare hadde én port
<RoyK> tror det er disse jeg bruker http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Port-eSATA-SATA-PCI-Express-Combo-RAID-Controller-Card-2-2-/140905142210?pt=US_Computer_Disk_Controllers_RAID_Cards&hash=item20ce99d7c2
<RoyK> og neida, det er ikke 4 porter, bare 2, enten esata eller sata
<pineapplr> Ok, takk :)
<RoyK> men skal du ha et fungerende raid-5, så rydd først
<RoyK> så kan du slenge på nye disker etter hvert
<RoyK> evt noe heftigere som http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-SASUC8I-SAS-SATA-3Gb-s-PCIe-x8-Low-Profile-RAID-Controller-Refurbished-/181108158926?pt=US_Server_Disk_Controllers_RAID_Cards&hash=item2a2ae331ce
 * RoyK hører på den kaldeste dagen i 1984
<RoyK> pineapplr: fikk du rydda?
<ParadoxVoid> Hei. Noen som liker low-jitter her?
<Malinux> spørs jo hva det er da
<ParadoxVoid> Hva low-jitter er? :)
<ParadoxVoid> Ja, det er kanskje det som er problemet, at folk ikke vet hva det er..
<ParadoxVoid> Jitter er altså forskjell i timing mellom forskjellige ting.
<ParadoxVoid> I en datamaskin har man en klokke som hele maskinen følger, som er på en måte maks oppløsning :)
<ParadoxVoid> Så deles denne klokken på forskjellige klokkesignal, så kjører noen chips på disse frekvensene.
<ParadoxVoid> Så kommer OS (operating system) og prøve å snakke med hardware, og deler kanskje denne klokken inn igjen i en fryktelig kjedelig og lav rate.
<ParadoxVoid> Så kjemper programmene for CPU på denne klokken.
<ParadoxVoid> SÃ¥ blir det klabb og babb og bilder ramler ut og lyd tapes.
<ParadoxVoid> :)
<ParadoxVoid> Dette kalles OS-JITTER.
<ParadoxVoid> Når man reduserer OS-jitter, så blir det IKKE bilder som ramler ut, og lyden tapes ikke.
<ParadoxVoid> Derfor er low-jitter alle Quake-spilleres drøm.
<ParadoxVoid> Her er en low-jitter kernel, som kanskje begynner å bli gammel: http://paradoxuncreated.com/Blog/wordpress/?p=2268 :)
<ParadoxVoid> Sikkert morsom i disse Steam tider, om det fungerer hos deg.
<ParadoxVoid> Ja, vel noe slikt. Linux kjører realtime internt, så det er ikke så ille, om man kjører lav "hz", for ikke å blande sammen disse konseptene.
<ParadoxVoid> 90hz holder fint.
<Malinux> ser for meg at man i fremtiden ikke har alle disse mellomlagrene og at det blir nok kjerner til at et program kan ha egen/egene kjerner
<ParadoxVoid> Bufferbloat mener du?
<Mathias> mrn smånerder og stornerder
<ParadoxVoid> Goddag. Mellomnerd?
<Mathias> undersått
<Malinux> ParadoxVoid: aner ikke hva det heter
<Malinux> ParadoxVoid: Mathias er nerdeprinsen og jeg er nerdeprinsessa
<Mathias> og RoyK lagrer alt? :P
<Malinux> jepp, man har RoyK også har man datalagringsdirektivet. eller noe sånt
<Mathias> null-privatliv-direktivet
<ParadoxVoid> Prins og prinsesse Nerd?
<RoyK> Malinux: ?
<Malinux> RoyK: ja?
<Malinux> RoyK: eh, det var for å spinne videre på det med å lagre alt :p
<RoyK> jeg lagrer bare hva Malinux taster
<Malinux> RoyK: ja ;)
<RoyK> dog kryptert
<RoyK> bare malin har nøkkelen
<Malinux> har jeg nøkkelen? :)
<Malinux> hm, aha, jeg chatter jo på serveren til RoyK
<Mathias> Malinux er nøkkelen til alt :P
<RoyK> Malinux: passordet ditt er nøkkelen
<ParadoxVoid> Det er litt rart med det ordet "Nerd". I senere tider tar noen det som en ærestittel, mens det opprinnelig var ganske negativt. Men hvis du kaller deg nerdeprinsesse og prins, så ja, så kan jeg godt kalle deg det. :)
<Malinux> Mathias: så jeg er nøklenes 42 ?
<Malinux> ParadoxVoid: ja.. jeg har nok blitt kalt nerd før i nedsettende forstand
<Mathias> ParadoxVoid: om folk bruker nerd negativt trenger de litt ubuntu-cder stappet inn et par plasser
<Malinux> men jeg kan jo skryte av at jeg var nerd før det ble kult
<Mathias> starter med cd/dvd/bd-skuffa
<RoyK> Malinux er nok litt nerd
<Mathias> skulle liksom reinstallere craptopen idag men meh
<Malinux> oi, craptop
<Mathias> :P
<ParadoxVoid> Jeg tenker på filmen "revenge of the nerds" når jeg hører ordet. Men det har blitt brukt på mange måter i Norge.
<Mathias> det er en dritdårlig laptop (crap laptop, craptop)
<Mathias> ParadoxVoid: cd-kanon?
<Mathias> eventuelt laptopkanon
<Mathias> har hatt planer om å bygge en lenge
<RoyK> les "the rapture of the nerds"
<RoyK> god lesning
<ParadoxVoid> Jaha. "Du har datalus" har ikke blitt like populært altså.
<RoyK> https://github.com/EFN/kodemus <
<Mathias> hvis du skal ha lus, vil du ha windowslus, osxlus eller ubuntulus?
<ParadoxVoid> HAR DU DATALUS ELLER
<ParadoxVoid> lol
<ParadoxVoid> Her er det bare fotball som gjelder.
<ParadoxVoid> Jeg tror det var der "nerd" kom fra. Kanskje mere forstått i norge som bok-nerd, jeg vet ikke,.
<ParadoxVoid> Det er jo temaet i "revenge of the nerds" også. *sjekke link på bøker*
<ParadoxVoid> "A tale of the singularity, posthumanity, and awkward social situations"
<ParadoxVoid> Singularity? :) Som i en bevisst datamaskin? Eller? Jeg liker ikke akkurat den første definisjonen. Et program er et program for min del.
<ParadoxVoid> Posthumanity? Uffameg jeg får mareritt bare av å tenke på DNA-modifikasjon og posthumanisme eller hva det nå er.
<ParadoxVoid> Awkward situation: http://paradoxuncreated.com/Blog/wordpress/?p=500
<RoyK> ParadoxVoid: du forstår ikke sort
<RoyK> stort
<ParadoxVoid> av RoyKs verden? Nei. Det er jeg kanskje glad for.
<RoyK> ParadoxVoid: heh
<ParadoxVoid> PS: Om noen brydde seg om det, så foretrekker jeg faktisk ingeniør, og ikke "nerd". Det er ikke noe godt ord for meg. Men jeg kan respektere dine ønsker om at du tolker ordet positivt.
<ParadoxVoid> Etter å ha gjort 10 print "hallo" på en commodore 64 som åtteåring fant jeg ut av at en datamaskin rett og slett ikke tenkte selv, men gjorde akkurat det den var programmert til.
<ParadoxVoid> Det blir kanskje litt offtopic, men det blir det samme gamle filosofiske argument om dualisme. Kan man bygge et menneske, med legoklosser om de bare gjøres litt om i størrelse?
<ParadoxVoid> Som tenker?
<ParadoxVoid> De fleste vil forstå at nei, det går ikke. Det vil være en kropp, uten bevissthet.
<ParadoxVoid> Den bever seg ikke. Og da har vi Aristotles gamle filosofi og grunnlaget i vår logiske skole, Primum Movens. Noe dere absolutt bør prøve å forstå. Som ekte "nerder" :)
<ParadoxVoid> Moderne kvantumfysikk begynner faktisk å ligne en mere avansert variant av det samme. Og logikk er logikk.
<RoyK> ParadoxVoid: ikke spør meg på privaten om det bare er support
<RoyK> jeg trives med ordet "nerd" - det forteller litt
<ParadoxVoid> hm? [22:44] <RoyK> hei
<RoyK> ok, feil
<ParadoxVoid> ok.
<RoyK> det finnes geeks og nerds http://xkcd.com/747/
<ParadoxVoid> Ja. Da skal jeg referere til deg som nerd også. :) Men jeg trives med "igeniør" og liker at du refererer til meg som det. Og ikke nerd.
<RoyK> jeg er titulert overingeniør på høgskolen i oslo
<ParadoxVoid> Jada, jeg hører utrykket "geek" også. Tilogmed pornostjerner kaller seg geeks i disse dager.
<ParadoxVoid> javel.
<RoyK> men liker bedre tittelen "datavaktmester"
<Mathias> en mester i datavakt
<ParadoxVoid> Det har jeg ikke hørt om engang?
<RoyK> prøvede å få den på kortet, men sjefen nekta
<Mathias> er ubuntu-logoen beskyttet av noe lovverk?
<RoyK> nei, en vaktmester som fikser data
<RoyK> litt gammel greie
<pineapplr> ah, tha windows way <3
<pineapplr> oh no! wrong channel! :D
<Mathias> lol
<RoyK> Malinux: blir det datavaktmester av deg når du blir gammel, eller noe?
<RoyK> Mathias: den var til deg
<RoyK> Malinux: wrong post
<ParadoxVoid> "Gammel gymbag" det er da noe helt annet, i "datavaktmester"-forstand eller?
<ParadoxVoid> Gammel DATA-gymbag. Det må være en bruteforce-algoritme noen har glemt igjen. Som datavaktmestre høflig leverer tilbake.
<ParadoxVoid> Greitt med litt humor så lenge hu far ikke reagerer.
<Mathias> hu far?
<ParadoxVoid> ja HOMO da for å si det rett ut.
<Mathias> transseksuell kanskje
<ParadoxVoid> Mye rart ord og utrykk, og konsepter som folk tror på.
<ParadoxVoid> Får kicks av å være bitch på fritida? - rett inn i norsk lov, og godkjent av norsk psykiatri.
<RoyK> lolcat:
<RoyK> ParadoxVoid: du får kick av å væe ufin
<RoyK> så ro deg ned
<Malinux> natta
<ParadoxVoid> Tror nok ikke at du, eller kanalen kan gi meg mye, om mitt nivå av intelligens ikke kan utrykke seg. Da får dere ha hundehuset i fred for dere selv.
<ParadoxVoid> Mye raringer som tror OP gir makt, og skal brukes mot alt og alle, og ser bare sin egen reduserte intelligens, han er i konstant hat til. For meg er det ikke mange som ser ;)
<ParadoxVoid> Men tenkende datamaskiner er sikkert gøy det.
<ParadoxVoid> Og HOMOFILI da folkens. Det må dere respektere vet dere. Tina og Betinna all the way.
<ParadoxVoid> Paragraf 6.66 "Forbudt å være selv, og utrykke ærlige meninger. Idoldyrkerloven påbyr alle å respektere fjantskalletanker fra lavere plan, i alle former det måtte komme. Ofr deg selv som Jesus på korset, vårt idol, og homoerotiske skjebne.
<RoyK> ParadoxVoid: hvor vil du?
<ParadoxVoid> Logikk og koherens i det jeg skriver, er selvfølgelig ikke tilstede.
<ParadoxVoid> boff boff står det der.
<Malinux> ja,  hva var det egentlig som skjedde nå?
<Malinux> Vme har egentlig lagt seg nå
<Malinux> eller gikk noen egentlig over noen strek i det heletatt?
 * Malinux skjønner ikke noe i alle fall
<RoyK> Malinux skjønner så mangt, bare ikke om teite folk
<ParadoxVoid> Strek?
<pineapplr> http://www.egoist.info/rasjonell_etikk.html :-)
<ParadoxVoid> Irc-streken eksisterer kanskje mere som et troskonsept i moderatorens hode. Rasjonell etikk ja.
<ParadoxVoid> Vi kan jo diskutere rasjonalitet.
<ParadoxVoid> Etikk med basis i menneskets natur f.eks.
<ParadoxVoid> Eller er det andre fantasikonsepter som også inkluderes i "rasjonell etikk" ?
<ParadoxVoid> F.eks nissen, med sine røde kinn, kan jo ha ment mye i legender. Som jo noen kanskje mener bør respekteres. Juletradisjoner, f.eks.
<ParadoxVoid> Det er vel topp? Å tilbe treet psykedeliske sopper vokser under, som gjorde folk gale. Det må vel være norsk topp-etikk, og tradisjon i høyklasse. Med godkjent stempel av psykiatrien.
<ParadoxVoid> Jens selv mener sikkert dette bør pumpes penger inn i og beskyttes.
<ParadoxVoid> Hvor mye skattepenger er du bered til å ofre til nissens sak?
<ParadoxVoid> Han som skrev boken "rasjonell etikk" blir sikkert nå fornærmet over min latterliggjøring av hans tradisjon.
<ParadoxVoid> What do to, what to do.
<ParadoxVoid> Og human-etisk forbund mener det ikke er humant å henrette herion-dealere. De skal heller gå blant dine barn.
<ParadoxVoid> Mye rare fraser og ord som brukes sier bare jeg.
<ParadoxVoid> Vet du hva et menneske er?
<ParadoxVoid> Ikke human-etisk forbund heller.
<ParadoxVoid> Ikke norsk psykiatri. Og ikke kongen, eller Jens.
<ParadoxVoid> Ikke engang Linus Torvalds vet hva et menneske er.
<pineapplr> 00:18 <ParadoxVoid> Irc-streken eksisterer kanskje mere som et troskonsept i moderatorens hode. Rasjonell etikk ja.
<ParadoxVoid> Der kom det visst en copy/paste?
<pineapplr> høh, trodde jeg kopierte noe annet, feilpost
<pineapplr> :-)
<ParadoxVoid> Slikt skjer.
<pineapplr> Ja
<pineapplr> Hva jobber du med eller studerer enn ParadoxVoid ?
<ParadoxVoid> Det er klassifisert informasjon.
<pineapplr> Det er greit
<ParadoxVoid> Så topphemmelig at verdens økonomien står for fall om du visste.
<pineapplr> ja, jeg skjønner :)
<ParadoxVoid> Plutselig var homofili, psykiatri, rus, idoler og generellt dårlig mat ut.
<pineapplr> Jasså?
<ParadoxVoid> Inn kom fornuften. Og frihet fra mange sykelige trosforestillinger. Prakket på av multimedia eller trinitarer eller andre, i moderne tid.
<ParadoxVoid> F.eks Burger.
<ParadoxVoid> Vet du hvor usunt det er? Og at billigere ferdigmat kan kjøpes på butikk som ikke skaper i langt nær samme grad av fedme?
<ParadoxVoid> Det er noe en stakkars linux-hacker bør tenke på.
<ParadoxVoid> I all entusiasme er det IKKE tid til å lage mat.
<pineapplr> :-)
<ParadoxVoid> Faktisk.
<ParadoxVoid> Og kernel tar max 20min og kompilere og i den tid kan en Fersk & Ferdig lages.
<ParadoxVoid> Menneskets natur, om man skal prøve å konseptualisere det dog, er kanskje hva rasjonalitet og etikk engang dreide seg om.
<ParadoxVoid> Men desverre blander dette seg ofte med mere eller mindre fantasifulle konsepter, og man får treenighet, homofili, salafisme, og kanskje nye versjoner av GPL.
<ParadoxVoid> GPL v4 - nå større enn bibelen, og enda flere epistler fra Paul.
<ParadoxVoid> Liksom noe vagt relatert, men ganske langt fjernet fra den originale tanken.
<ParadoxVoid> Plutselig er Linus sønn av Gud og hvem vet hvor mange treenigheter de har satt på denne flerhodede dragen de mener skal tilbes.
<ParadoxVoid> RMS Linus og Tina/Bettina all in one. True God true flesh.
<ParadoxVoid> Jeg lurer på hvor mange fotballlag av advokater som skal til for å tolke GPL V3 forresten. Nå sist fikk ikke Nvidia lov til å sende data til et interface engang.
<ParadoxVoid> Hva har det å gjøre med "open source" liksom. Men RMS sier jo at GPL IKKE er open-source.
<ParadoxVoid> Det må jo være rasjonal kritisk vaktmester gymbak av store eskapader.
<ParadoxVoid> Har dere lagt merke til at Stallman danser sånne rare gamle danser innimellom?
<Mathias> angående mat, er en grunn til at man "bor hjemme" :P
<ParadoxVoid> Plutselig følte jeg meg gammel.
<ParadoxVoid> Bor hjemme ja. Kan jeg ikke huske engang.
<ParadoxVoid> JO, det var et helvete at et mas, og trinitare tanker som skulle påføres i glede, til mine smertelige skrik og lidelse som ingen ville høre på.
<ParadoxVoid> Men noen gode kjøttkaker var det.
<Mathias> glad jeg bor hos bestemor
<ParadoxVoid> Og en bror som konstant skulle kjøre radiostyrt bil. En helvetes smerte.
<ParadoxVoid> virrrr virrrr dunk ..... vuirirririrr tenk deg å høre den lyden hver eneste dag da.
<ParadoxVoid> lol. Heldig fikk jeg meg en egen leilighet, hvor fars hjemmebrent og alkohol ikke var. For å si det slik.
<ParadoxVoid> Alltid nynne på disse sangene sine mens han satt nede i kjelleren og fikset radioer. Fikk jo ikke konsentrert meg på algoritmer.
<ParadoxVoid> Plater fra 1940 tallet ble spilt og. Gamle sprukne 78plater. Er du klar over hvor mye forvregning i mellomtonen det er på en 78 plate?
<ParadoxVoid> Fiolinen SKINGRER i ørene. Nei takke meg til multibit DA.
<ParadoxVoid> Jo Jo Ma på 78-plater er en spøk, azz.
<ParadoxVoid> Tenkt deg han spiller med den pasjonen da, bare for å komme på en knitrete plate.
<Mathias> tror kanskje du burde slippe det ut på /dev/null :)
<ParadoxVoid> Hører jo ingenting. Blir jo germansk støykunst istedet.
<ParadoxVoid> tja /dev/borhjemme tenkte kanskje jeg var bra.
<ParadoxVoid> Ubuntu ja. Hvorfor liker du det da, Mathias?
<Mathias> kan herje mer med det og at jeg har muligheten til å bare ploppe opp en terminal er såååå fint
<ParadoxVoid> herje ja.
<Mathias> hver gang jeg er i windows bruker jeg bestandig å bare "HVOR I HELVETTE ER TERMINALEN?!" minst 3 ganger i timen
<ParadoxVoid> start > cmd
<Mathias> når man skal småting som f.eks. dig, whois, ssh, telnet, ftp
<Mathias> cmd er jo ikke i nærheten
<Mathias> ikke har man apt-get heller
<ParadoxVoid> package management finnes for windows også.
<Mathias> herregud så kos det er å bare sudo apt-get install blah istedetfor å bruke 5 min på å finne noe som ikke er bloatwareinfisert i windows
<ParadoxVoid> Og mange kommandoer. Selvom kanskje cmd er inspirert av CP/M som jo er tull.
<Mathias> ikke har man man heller!
<ParadoxVoid> -? fungerer som regel greitt.
<Mathias> er jo på noen ting der hvor -? er så lite hjelpsom som hybelkaninene mine
<ParadoxVoid> Men unix/linux er jo bedre rent designmessig enn windows/dos/cp-m og den tradisjonen windows har med å lage produkter, uten liksom entusiasmen tilstede.
<Mathias> og morsomt at de har klart å lage et tulleOS
<Mathias> lurer på om man kan ha en ordentlig wm i windouche
<ParadoxVoid> Det er kanskje hvorfor jeg liker Ubuntu. Fordi mye entusiasme er gyldig der. Optimale løsninger, og brillianse. Ikke noe jeg ofte ser hos microsoft. Men det går da ann å bruke windows også for mye.
<ParadoxVoid> Om man kutter ned windows til bare det man trenger, så kan det faktisk være ganske koselig også. Og så er det mye flere spill der :)
<ParadoxVoid> I disse dager blir jo Steam utviklet på Linux. Gleder meg til å prøve det på low-jitter kernelen min, når det fungerer bra.
<Atluxity> low-jitter kernel?
<ParadoxVoid> Ja.
<Mathias> er veldig kult at man kan nerde cs på ubuntu ja :P
<ParadoxVoid> low-jitter general purpose OS kernel. games, audio, video etc.
<Mathias> uten å ty til vm/wine
<Mathias> men må uheldigvis bruke windows til et par ting, sc5 og ksp
<ParadoxVoid> Jeg vil ikke kalle det "nerde" mathias, men ja som sagt, om du vil kalle det det så får du jo det, og jeg skal ikke klage. Jeg vil kalle det ingeniør-frihet.
<ParadoxVoid> Eller rett og slett, ren fornuft.
<Mathias> når du spiller et spill intenst kaller jeg det for "å nerde"
<Mathias> er litt dialekt innblandet så :P
<ParadoxVoid> Det er "å nerde" også ja.
<ParadoxVoid> Jeg synes det er veldig gøy, men det er også kanskje fordi jeg vet hvor mye data som pushes på PCIe bussen.
<Mathias> kan også si at jeg liker dash godt
<Mathias> det å søke på programmer er <3 og det går faktisk fort i motsetning til startmenyen i windouche
<ParadoxVoid> SSD ;)
<Mathias> går tregt på det og, noe som er litt småmistenkelig
<ParadoxVoid> Altså nå er det lenge siden jeg har kjørt pain windows, det er alltid tregt. Men XP har lavest latency, og kan tweakes ganske mye. Og da blir XP ganske fornøyelig.
<ParadoxVoid> plain
<ParadoxVoid> Greitt å ha et helt mainstream OS på maskinen, om man har lyst å gjøke rundt med litt progammer.
<ParadoxVoid> Linux-partisjonen min er en sportsbil på min harddisk, men hver gang jeg booter inn i det, så minnes jeg på at folk snakker om consoll-editering av kode og lignende, og ser lite smågøy å prøve på min maskin.
<ParadoxVoid> Så det er greitt å bare følge litt med i tiden. Det kreves nesten at man har installert windows, for å få litt feeling på hva som skjer.
<ParadoxVoid> Men om det er bra i forhold til ting entusiaster liker, det er jo så.
<ParadoxVoid> Low jitter links, ubuntu og XP - http://paradoxuncreated.com/Blog/wordpress/?p=2268 http://paradoxuncreated.com/Blog/wordpress/?p=1783
<ParadoxVoid> Sammenlignet kjører Ubuntu Doom 3, som er jitter-sensitive helt smooth på en core 2 duo, med GTX 280.
<ParadoxVoid> Det krever en 6core E5 workstation for en tweaked windows XP.
<ParadoxVoid> SÃ¥ linux og entusiasmen som ofte driver det, er helt klart overlegent her.
<ParadoxVoid> For mindre jitter sensitive stuff, så er det ikke så stor forskjell.
<RoyK> low-jutter-kernel er vissvass
<RoyK> en prosess kan gis sanntidspriorietet eller den kan kjøre som vanlig
<Mathias> btw, noen måter å fikse fargene på printeren jeg har?
<Mathias> blir ekstremt mørke farger på den
<Mathias> f.eks. komplett.no-logoen; blått blir ekstremt mørk, nesten svart og gul blir en mørk gul/grønn-farger
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-14
 * RoyK gir Mathias en tusj
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> enten er det pga at jeg deler den med samba eller så er den en funky innstilling på maskinen, aner ikke hva som forårsaker det :\
<Mathias> litt plagsomt når jeg skal skrive ut noe (f.eks. en bussrute), ser jo mongo ut
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX09WnGU6ZY
<Mathias> fi-fa-fo
<Mathias> hvem er det som bruker min utedo?
<winb> host-it.no legger ned sine shelltjenester og jeg lurer på om noen av dere kjenner til noen gode shellprovidere? skal kun brukes til irc
<lolcat> Jeg bruker en vps til $5 i maaneden fra digitalocean
<lolcat> winb: Den funker brukbart
<IvarB> jøss, billig
<IvarB> full kryptert?
 * RoyK har en egen vm for sånt
<Solskogen> egen vm til irc?
<RoyK> jau
<Solskogen> er det fordi du bruker BitchX fortsatt? :-)
<RoyK> irssi :P
<winb> Jeg sliter med å spille av videoer i fra tv2s hjemmesider. lik som i denne linken http://www.tv2.no/underholdning/hjelperdeg/smaker-maten-egentlig-bedre-med-cola-zero-4026237.html totem spør om tilatelse for å spille av og når jeg godkjenner får jeg bare sort skjerm i avspillingsvinduet
<winb> Hvordan skal jeg gå frem for å få sett videosnuttene?
<RoyK> ser ut som om den bruker silverlight
<RoyK> det finnes bare for windoze og såvidt for os x
<RoyK> moonlight kan funke, men prosjektet er avslutta og koden muligens utdatert
<winb> Jeg sender en mail til tv2 hjelper deg. Dem burde klare å hjelpe meg ,)
<RoyK> hehehe
<Malinux> winb: det er jo en genial idè :D
<pineapplr> haha --> http://ithelpage.com/
<Malinux> cooool
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK>  
<IvarB> lol
<pineapplr> ohai, driver litt med en bilsterio her, og lurer litt å en connector her, noen som kan hjelpe?
<pineapplr> Skulle hatt en overgang muligens
<pineapplr> 2 sec laster opp bilde
<pineapplr> http://dump.no/files/a35f401d2a59/20130414_172413.jpg
<Malinux> hm , den til venstre der passer jo i den til høyre
<Mathias> RoyK: våken?
<Computron_> Does anyone know English please?:-)
<Mathias> jeez
<vlt> Mathias: ?
<Mathias> hvorfor joine en norsk kanal om man ikke kan norsk?
<vlt> Mathias: Jeg hadde allerede skrevt: /me lurer på hvordan noen kommer til #ubuntu-no og ...
<vlt> Mathias: ;-)
<lolcat> er det den ekte gryllida?
<pineapplr> Hm, denne var interessant https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oULO3i5Xra0 :-)
<lolcat> hvorfor er defautl mirror i ubuntu for norsk no.archive.ubuntu.com?
<lolcat> den resolver you ikke
<lolcat> der resolvet den
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-07
<skandix> heisann
<RoyK> hei
<skandix> hva skjer
<Aeyoun> Internett.
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-08
<RoyK> https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140407.txt
<RoyK> http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<RoyK> huff http://heartbleed.com/
<Malinux> altså
<Malinux> jeg har en texfil
<Malinux> med output fra mediainfo
<Malinux> pr- mp3 har den 2 oppføringer av duration
<Malinux> jeg ønsker å kjøre noe alla: cat mediainfo.txt | grep Duration
<Malinux> men i stedet for å få 2 ganger Duration pr. fil, så trenger jeg den infoen bare en gang
<geirha> awk '/Duration/{print $2;exit}' mediainfo.txt
<geirha> noe slikt. Jeg gjettet vilt på formatet der.
<Malinux> ender på nfo, men det burde ikke ha noe å si. jeg kan prøve :)
<RoyK> Malinux: pastebin litt av formatet
<geirha> Jeg antok at linja du er ute etter ser slikt ut:  "Duartion: 12:34:56"
<geirha> og at du kun er ute etter 12:34:56
<Malinux> her nå hele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221098/
<Malinux> linja ser sånn ut: Duration                                 : 51s 173ms
<geirha> awk -F ' *: *' '$1 == "Duration"{print $2;exit}' mediainfo.nfo
<Malinux> jepp, da printer den en linje med Duration
<Malinux> men hva med alle de andre linjene?
<Malinux> + at den skal skppe annenhver linje med Duration, da de gjelder samme filen
<RoyK> Malinux: hva skal du med dataene? dytte dem inn i en db?
<Malinux> jeg skal ha de til ei liste
<geirha> Ah, du vil ha info for hver mp3-fil
<RoyK> Malinux: og hvilken Duration-linje vil du ha? Det er jo forskjell på dem
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> jeg kan dobbeltsjekke hvilen av de jeg vil ha :)
<RoyK> Malinux: tror jeg hadde skrevet noe i perl for den der
 * RoyK er ikke så flink i awk at han takler multilinjeparsing der
<geirha> gawk -F ' *:  *' -v RS= '$1 == "Complete name" {name=$2} $1 == "Duration" {duration[name]=$2} END {for (name in duration) print name,duration[name]; }' mediainfo.nfo
<geirha> argh, der blanda jeg
<geirha> awk -F ' *:  *' '$1 == "Complete name" {name=$2} $1 == "Duration" {duration[name]=$2} END {for (name in duration) print name,duration[name]; }' mediainfo.nfo
<Malinux> irriterer meg grønn over at jeg ikke bare kan sånt selv :S
<geirha> kan utvides til å hente de andre dataene også
<Malinux> jeg vil ha printet den første duration i hver oppføring
<Malinux> oki
<Malinux> da forsøker jeg :)
<Malinux> kult, kan man tweake den så  den printer kun mp3-filens navn + duration. Ser jeg får med hele stien
<Malinux> ah, nå forstår jeg hvorfor den printer hele stien :)
<Malinux> kanskje det gjør det litt mer komplisert. Det er ikke sikkert det gjør så mye :)
<Malinux> jeg tror jeg bruker den sånn jeg :) tusen takk geirha <3
<Malinux> tror jeg skla få en eller annen i real life, til å forklare disse tingene med teskje til meg :)
<geirha> END { for (name in duration) { basename=name; sub(/.*\//,"",basename); print basename, duration[name]; } }
<Malinux> kan vi sortere lista også? (a)
 * Malinux begynner å bli kravstor
<geirha> ... | sort
<geirha> Vi henter for øvrig ut andre Duration der, ikke første
<geirha> awk -F ' *:  *' '$1=="Complete name"{name=$2} $1=="Duration"&&!(name in duration){duration[name]=$2} END{ for (name in duration) { basename=name; sub(/.*\//,"",basename); print basename, duration[name]; } }' mediainfo.nfo | sort
<Malinux> se der ja :) tusen tusen takk :)
<RoyK> geirha: the awk fucking master :D
<dr0> hehe
<Malinux> ja, dette var impressive :)
<Malinux> det der er jo veldig nyttig også. Jeg burde jo lært meg sånt
<geirha> Plukker opp slikt når en henger på #awk
<Malinux> aha :)
<Malinux> men jeg kan jo finne en side med syntaxen på  kanskje
<Malinux> RoyK: tar du bilde vekk igjen? eller blir det liggende? Tenkte å dele det videre :)
<RoyK> det her? http://karlsbakk.net/fun/not-very-bright-firefighters.jpg
<RoyK> det området der er et sted jeg samler på morsomme ting, så det forsvinner ikke med det første ;)
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> oki :) nice nice
<Malinux> hm, dukker ikke opp bilde når jeg poster den på facebook, bare linken
<Malinux> men men
<Malinux> jeg samler på en del bilder selv, jeg tar selv.
<Malinux> men  har nå samlet en del, så kan jo start eå poste en gang i uka ca
<Aeyoun> Har alle oppdatert serverene sine for å fikse Heartbleed? :-)
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-09
 * RoyK har
<Malinux> jeg vet ikke iskker.t har oppgradert serveren min, men har ikke sett noen pakker som passer til beskrivelsen
<RoyK> Malinux: http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<Malinux> Uh-oh, something went wrong: dial tcp 37.191.130.125:443: i/o timeout
<Malinux> dårlig eksempel også [:443]
<Malinux> skal være uten sånne []
<RoyK> har du https på server?
<Aeyoun> Malinux: klammer i eksempler betyr “optional”
<Aeyoun> Control+[Shift]+Tab, for eksempel.
<Aeyoun> Det brukes også i teknisk dokumentasjon, og har begynt å blø ut i dagligskrift også.
<Malinux> jeg er visst ikke våken. nei, jeg har ikke https, så dette var jo helt teit
<Malinux> skla prøve igjen
<Malinux> oki, så det betyr optional
<RoyK> Malinux: du finner jo ikke noen feil om du ikke har https ;)
<Malinux> eh
<Malinux> :$
<Malinux> men hvorfor er det da optional med portnummeret?
<Malinux> kanskje fordi om man har begge deler?
<RoyK> Malinux: skru på standard-site for https, så kan du probe. om feilen finnes i https, finnes den i alskens annet som også bruker openssl, som f.eks. ssh
<RoyK> Malinux: fordi standard portnummer er 443, men man kan jo bruke andre porter, da, om man vil :P
 * Aeyoun bruker andre portnummere på private servere
<Aeyoun> For å unngå de fleste helautomatiserte angrep.
<Aeyoun> For SSH, HTTPS, IMAP, you name it.
<Aeyoun> Enkelte ting, SMTP, må være på standard portnummere for å fungere. Jeg kan unasett redusere angrepsflaten for automatiserte verktøy ved å lure meg unna på litt mindre ekponerte porter.
<Aeyoun> Har tidligere vurdert å kjøre IMAP på SSH porten og SSH på IMAP. Burde være nok random feedback til at automatiserte verktøy går vekk og finner enklere mål.
<Aeyoun> Fant ut at en lavere profil var en bedre fremgangsmåte.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: ting som denyhosts funker jo fint
<RoyK> roy@zimbra:~$ awk '/^sshd:/' /etc/hosts.deny |wc -l
<RoyK> 255392
<Aeyoun> RoyK: prøv denne, https://gist.github.com/Aeyoun/5043767
<Aeyoun> (IPv4 only!)
<RoyK> ja... litt vanskelig å sikre seg mot sånt på v6
<Aeyoun> RoyK: den teller opp IP-adressene som har prøvd å få tilgang til systemet. Jeg har ikke klart å skrive en regex for IPv4 og IPv6. :-/ Skillfail.
<Aeyoun> Kjør den på auth, epost, og brannmurlogger.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: har du sett på sånt som denyhosts og fail2ban? de er jo skrevet for å gjøre nettopp det der
<RoyK> og denyhosts kan jo bruke distribuerte ban-lister også
<Aeyoun> Nei, de fungerer ikke i mine settinger. Blokkerer meg selv for ofte.
<Aeyoun> pfSense gjør rate-limiting og begynner å droppe pakker istedenfor.
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> heh - dropper *deg* *selv* for ofte?
<Aeyoun> Jupp.
<RoyK> da tror jeg du heller bør skylde deg sjøl ;)
<RoyK> å klage over at sikkerhetsprogramvare virker, blir litt for teit ;)
<Aeyoun> Nja, den virker jo ved å være kontrollert brokket. :P
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Jeg foretrekker denne tankegangen, http://web.archive.org/web/20111010135845/http://my.opera.com/TMS/blog/show.dml/194002
<Aeyoun> (de to øverste bulletpointene)
<RoyK> Håper alle her har fått patcha for heartbleed
<IvarB> huff ja
<Aeyoun> Og ordnet nye sertifikater.
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-10
<RoyK> Aeyoun: det var det, da... har vel bare 100 servere å endre på :P
<Aeyoun> Hurra!
<Aeyoun> Sikkert ikke noe arbeid i det hele tatt.
<Aeyoun> For ikke å snakke om at alle CAene har mange flere requests enn vanlig i disse dager. ;-)
<RoyK> mhm - uninett har sikkert masse fritid for tida :P
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-11
 * RoyK tester en https://www.komplett.no/gigabyte-brix-bxi5-4200/800899?gclid=CKOCuZ2-2L0CFaHVcgodEhIAbw med 13.10
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234883/ <-- ikke noe tull ;)
<geirha> Funker Unity? :P
<RoyK> jupp
<RoyK> trådløst funker, trådfast
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> har ikke testa lyd - må stikke
<RoyK> UTEPILS
<RoyK> snakkes :)
<geirha> I dette regnværet? blir innepils her i gården
<RoyK> sol her ;)
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-12
<RoyK> - We are writing to you to notify you that we will be shutting down the
<RoyK> Ubuntu One file services, effective 1 June 2014. This email gives
<RoyK> information about the closure and what you should expect during the
<RoyK> shutdown process.
<RoyK> sliter Canonical?
<geirha> Ja, det er trist :(
<geirha> Var noe med at det koster for mye å holde det konkuransedyktig, så da er det visst ikke noe vits å holde det i live.
<RoyK> kanskje litt vanskelig å konkurrere med google etc
<Aeyoun> Tjenesten var ikke god nok. Det ville koste for mye å forbedre den.
<Aeyoun> Det er et enkelt regnestykke.
<Aeyoun> Det er dog merkelig rett før Ubuntu Phone. Jeg regner med at de har en avtale på lur med Box eller noen andre.
<RoyK> rett før ubuntu phone?
<RoyK> og - om de hadde en avtale på lur - hvorfor ikke vente til den kom før de kom med pressemeldinga?
<Domaldel> Hum, har noen av dere brukt github før?
<Domaldel> Har et problem med å få git til å fungere...
<dr0> Domaldel: google git cheat sheet :-)
<geirha> http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<Domaldel> Jeg tror det er en feil i innstillingene.
<geirha> Hva er det du prøver på, hva går galt? hva er feilmeldinga?
<Domaldel> Er heldig som ikke har rukket å legge noe inn på ubuntu one
<Domaldel> Jo, får en feilmelding når jeg skal sende passordet.
<Domaldel> Password for 'https://Domaldel@github.com':
<Domaldel> error: The requested URL returned error: 403 while accessing https://github.com/andrew18/df-lnp-installer.git/info/refs
<Domaldel> Når jeg går til siden som det blir linket til så ser jeg dette:
<Domaldel> Please upgrade your git client.
<Domaldel> GitHub.com no longer supports git over dumb-http: https://github.com/blog/809-git-dumb-http-transport-to-be-turned-off-in-90-days
<Domaldel> Jeg ser ikke at noe passord blir skrevet inn heller.
<Domaldel> domaldel@Domaldel-Aspire-5755G:~$ git --version
<Domaldel> git version 1.7.9.5
<hjd> Er dette når du skal pushe eller klone noe?
<Domaldel> Klone
<hjd> Hva er kommandoen du skriver?
<Domaldel> Jeg driver med to oppskrifter.
<Domaldel> https://help.github.com/articles/set-up-git
<Domaldel> Og https://github.com/andrewd18/df-lnp-installer
<Domaldel> Prøver å installere dwarf fortress =)
<Domaldel> Regnet ikke med å få problemer alt i steg en :-/
<hjd> (Dette ser da ut som en tilleggspakke til dwarf fortress...)
<hjd> Det er da kommandoen `git clone https://github.com/andrewd18/df-lnp-installer.git`du får feilmeldingen på?
<geirha> ingen av de foreslår å bruke https://brukernavn@github.com/... etter det jeg kan se ...
<Domaldel> Ja, men problemet ser ut til å være med å sende passordet mitt, ikke med selve filen.
<Domaldel> Tar jeg feil?
<geirha> Jeg tror ikke github godtar passord i det hele tatt; du må bruke ssh-nøkkel
<Domaldel> SSH nøkkel?
<hjd> geirha: De skal godta brukernavn/passord, de har gjort det før iallefall. Mulig det er noe som kan stilles inn på repo-basis dog.
<geirha> https://help.github.com/articles/generating-ssh-keys
<geirha> Ja, mulig jeg blander det med noe annet
<hjd> Men hvis Domaldel bare skal klone/bruke dette repoet skal det ikke være nødvendig med noe brukernavn/passord. Det er jo kun hvis man ønsker å sende tilbake endringer man har gjort
<geirha> Ja
<hjd> Forsåvidt fungerte `git clone https://github.com/andrewd18/df-lnp-installer.git` helt fint her uten noen problemer :)
<Domaldel> Når jeg bruker admin passordet for OSen så får jeg: fatal: Authentication failed
<Domaldel> Når jeg sender git passordet så får jeg: error: The requested URL returned error: 403 while accessing https://github.com/andrew18/df-lnp-installer.git/info/refs
<Domaldel> fatal: HTTP request failed
<geirha> håper ikke du bruker admin-passordet ditt på nettsteder
<Domaldel> Ikke til vanlig nei...
<Domaldel> Men tenkte å prøve ut om det var det som programmet egentlig spurte etter.
<Domaldel> Uansett så virker det som om siden faktisk kan se passordet jeg sender.
<Domaldel> Men at feilen kommer etterpå av en eller annen grunn...
<geirha> dette skjedde da du skrev:  git clone https://github.com/andrewd18/df-lnp-installer.git
<hjd> Domaldel: Kan du slenge opp på feks http://paste.ubuntu.com/ hvilken kommando du kjører og hva terminalen din sier?
<geirha> ?
<hjd> Bare kopiere det som står i terminalen.
<geirha> kanskje det er noe proxy i veien
<Domaldel> Jeg kopierte det nøyaktig i sted, men ok.
<Domaldel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7239814/
<Domaldel> Kanskje :-/
<Domaldel> Uansett er det ergerlig ><
<geirha> Domaldel: Slik ser det ut hos meg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7239824/
 * Domaldel nikker.
<Domaldel> Ja, jeg skulle ønske det gjorde det samme her.
<hjd> andrewd18
<hjd> Du har en stavefeil i navnet på repoet du forsøker å sjekke ut.
<hjd> Derfor tror github at du forsøker å klone noe som ikke er offentlig tilgjengelig, men som kan finnes som et privat repo. Derfor spør den etter brukernavn/passord slik at den kan sjekke du faktisk skal ha tilgang til å sjekke det ut.
<geirha> Ah, med den skrivefeilen får jeg ogås spørsmål om brukernavn og passord
<hjd> Takk for paste, det gjør det litt enklere å svare på når vi kan se ting samlet :)
<Domaldel> Ah, takk =)
 * Domaldel føler seg litt dum.
<Domaldel> Oi, nytt problem =)
<Domaldel> Kanskje jeg finner ut av dette på egenhånd?
<RoyK> prøv - eller spør ;)
<Domaldel> Gah
<Domaldel> Har navigert til root.
<Domaldel> Men har glemt hvordan å komme tilbake til vanlig bruker.
<Domaldel> Ah, cd alene gjorde jobben =)
<Domaldel> Tja, prøver bare å finne filen jeg lastet ned =)
<RoyK> find . -iname "*wtf*"
<RoyK> etter
<RoyK> cd
<RoyK> evt find $HOME -iname "*wtf*"
<geirha> Hvis du vil lære deg skallet (bash) bedre, anbefaler jeg http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<RoyK> geirha: det er jo bare bash - ikke alle vektøya rundt?
<geirha> Jepp, men BashFAQ dekker de fleste av standardkommandoene
<RoyK> k
<Domaldel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7239934/
<Domaldel> Har funnet filen men ./df-lnp-installer.sh fungerer ikke av en eller annen grunn, noen ideer?
<geirha> cd ~/df-lnp-installer/
<Domaldel> Og takk for linken, skal se på den =)
<Malinux> spørs hva du mener med ikke fungerer som den skal :)
<Domaldel> Hum...
<Domaldel> Ok, et øyeblikk.
<geirha> ls
<Domaldel> Jupp, det fungerte, takk geirha =)
<Domaldel> Kommer vist til å ta litt tid før jeg lærer dette...
 * Domaldel rødmer...
<Malinux> ls lister jo bare opp det som er i katalogen man står i, så hvordan fikk du ls til å kjøre scriptet?
<Malinux> Domaldel: neida :) Det tar bare den tiden det må ta. Jeg har også vært ny en gang
<geirha> når han kjører ls inni der, så vil an se df-lnp-installer.sh
<geirha> *han
<Domaldel> geirha fikk meg til å innse at filen jeg var ute etter var i en mappe med samme navn.
<Domaldel> Og at det jeg så på i virkeligheten var en mappe og ikke en fil.
<Domaldel> Jeg så det.
<Domaldel> Men det så ut som en fil, ikke en mappe.
<geirha> Ja, når du kjører git clone https://..../foo.git  så oppretter den en katalog med navn "foo", hvor filene blir lagt
<Domaldel> Eller jeg trodde at det gjorde det...
 * Domaldel nikker.
<Domaldel> Da vet jeg det =)
<Domaldel> Takk ^^
<geirha> når du kjører "ls", er ikke noen av filene farget?
<Malinux> geirha: aha
<geirha> med standardoppsett skal kataloger være blå, kjørbare filer grønne, bilder magenta osv...
<Malinux> om filen ikke er gjort kjørbar, så kan det jo forklare hvorfor scriptet ikke kjører, om det er et som er problemet da
<Domaldel> Joda, men *det* er ikke noe jeg har lært helt ennå ;-)
<Domaldel> Gah ><
<Domaldel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7239974/
<Domaldel> Filer som mangler for at programmet skal fungere.
<Domaldel> Så jeg må gå på jakt etter filene :-P
<hjd> Domaldel: Se under system requirements https://github.com/andrewd18/df-lnp-installer. Det ligger den en lister over hvilke avhengigheter som må installeres
 * Domaldel nikker.
<Domaldel> Takk =)
<geirha> evt  less README.md  i katalogen du står i
<IvarB> Dolan
<geirha> huff, dårlig skrevet skript
<Domaldel> Hum, håper jeg ikke ødelegger dataen min nå...
<Domaldel> Kjører en kommando som jeg tror er ment for debian...
<RoyK> hvilken?
<RoyK> debian og ubuntu er jo ganske like
<Domaldel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7240008/
<geirha> hvis apt-get advarer deg om at det er en dårlig ide, avbryt umiddelbart. Ellers, kjør på.
<RoyK> du klarer ikke å ødelegge noe med den der ;)
 * Domaldel krysser fingrene
<Domaldel> Hum, tror det fungerer, bortsett fra at jeg presterte å installere filene i /downloads istedenfor å lage en ny mappe for dem f. eks. i downloads...
<geirha> hvilke filer?
<Domaldel> Det vet jeg når dette steget er ferdig =)
<Domaldel> Laster dem ennå ned =)
<geirha> apt-get installerer der apt-get installerer. Du kan ikke (og bør ikke) overstyre det
<Domaldel> Prøvde ikke, pressen bare enter når den spurte om sted...
<Domaldel> Jeg får en masse tekst nå...
<geirha> ... snaker vi om apt-get?
<Domaldel> Er litt nervøs...
<Domaldel> Nei.
<Domaldel> https://github.com/andrewd18/df-lnp-installer
<Domaldel> Steg 2 i "full install" guiden.
<Domaldel> Litt ned på siden.
<Domaldel> Filen laster ned og installerer en haug med .bin filer :-/
<Domaldel> Hadde foretrukket om de bare sendte dataen kode å kjøre direkte istedenfor en .bin...
<Domaldel> I det minste tror jeg de sender .bin her...
<Domaldel> Er så mye tekst at jeg ikke er helt sikker på hva som skjer.
<geirha> .bin er intetsigende, det sier absolutt ingenting om innholdet i fila.
<Domaldel> .bin er en binær fil, eller tar jeg feil?
<hjd> "df-lnp-installer is a shell script that installs the Dwarf Fortress Lazy Newb Pack. It downloads and builds a DF installation from available source code and binaries."
<Domaldel> Så maskin språk direkte.
<Domaldel> Ja, jeg vet.
<hjd> Regner med den har kommet til steget der den kompilerer ting.
<geirha> men virker som om mange bruker det til å bety at fila er eksekverbar, noe som er idiotisk siden man allerede har execute-bit for å indikere det
<Domaldel> Eh, "eksekverbar"?
<Domaldel> Har aldri sett det ordet før.
<geirha> executable
<Domaldel> "executable"?
<IvarB> executable
<IvarB> fornorskning ftw
<Domaldel> Ah, kjørbar er det jeg ville brukt =)
<geirha> Domaldel: man skulle tro .bin ville bety at det var en binær fil, ja, men ofte er det bare et skript (tekstfil)
<Domaldel> Ah, greit nok =)
<Domaldel> Takk.
<geirha> Ja, kjørbar er mye bedre ord :)
<Domaldel> Det gjør meg *litt* mindre nervøs...
<Domaldel> Takk =)
<Domaldel> For en gangs skyld har vi et bedre ord på norsk en i engelsk.
<Domaldel> (I den forstand at det er kortere og enklere å si)
<Domaldel> (For oss, ikke en brite ><)
<Domaldel> Tror det fungerte, skal prøve å gjøre spillet nå =)
<geirha> Er ikke alltid lett å komme på de norske ordene når man er vant med de engelske
<Domaldel> Hvis det er fullskjerm så blir jeg kanskje borte litt.
<Domaldel> SÃ¥ sees senere =)
<Domaldel> Jo takk, jeg kjenner det fenomenet... ><
<Domaldel> Uansett, sees =)
<Domaldel> 100 år med historie...
<Domaldel> Oi, nå går det tregt gitt, og jeg valgte å spille med lang historie :-P
<Domaldel> (500 år)
<geirha> Du får installere og spille unnethack mens du venter, da :p
<Domaldel> unnethack?
<geirha> nethack, med mange forbedringer, bl.a. støtte for utf-8
<geirha> Ikke så veldig ulikt Dwarf Fortress, men det er turbasert og tekstbasert
<Domaldel> Installerer det på nettbrettet mitt nå =)
<Domaldel> For mye onde vesen.
<Domaldel> Begynte på nytt, med halve historien :-P
<RoyK> Domaldel: om du er nervøs på linux, så sett opp en vm eller to og prøv der først
<Domaldel> Nah, er nervøs når det gjelder en alfa versjon av en skript laget for å kjøre en alfa versjon av et spill laget for et annet operativ system...
<Malinux> sånn. enedelig tilbake i rett os
<RoyK> win95?
<Domaldel> Velkommen tilbake =)
<Domaldel> Dwarf Fortress på Linux =)
<Malinux> RoyK: jepp
<RoyK> Malinux: goodie :D
<Domaldel> Å ja...
 * Malinux er online via en tidsmaskin
<Domaldel> win95 er ikke så ille.
<Malinux> hvordan er det der i fremtiden?
<Domaldel> Ubuntu har ennå ikke blitt for ille =)
<geirha> pfft, win95 er noe dritt. Jeg holder meg til win3.11 noen år til
<Domaldel> Hva windows angår...
<Malinux> Ubuntu kommer ikke før i 2004, så ingen her har hørt om det enda
<RoyK> "windows 2022 har fått en alvorlig sikkerhetsfeil og oppdateres ikke på lenge på grunn av bedriftenes manglende støtte grunnet overgang til linux"
<Domaldel> Ah, husker de der geirha =)
 * Domaldel håper at RoyK sin spådom slår till.
<RoyK> !bug 1
<lubotu3> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<lubotu3> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg lubotu3 equivalents
<hjd> geirha: neida, os/2 er fremtiden!
<geirha> windows 3.11 kan for øvrig kjøres i dosbox :)  bruker det til å spille "Stars!" i ny og ne.
<RoyK> geirha: ellers kan du bare kjøre opp DOTT i dosbox ;)
<Domaldel> Stars har jeg ikke prøvd.
<Malinux> så jeg kan få kjørt windows 3.11 i fremtiden :)
<geirha> er jo egen emulator-ting for dott
<RoyK> kjørte opp DOTT i fullskjerm på mac-en og det var litt sært å se hvor krøkkete grafikken var på den tida ;)
<hjd> scummvm
<geirha> ja! scummvm!
<geirha> RoyK: Det er bare skjermen din som er for stor :p
<Domaldel> Men hadde det gøy med et spill der du var en gutt som skulle springe rundt gjennom en slags labyrint med div greier å løse problemer (som enveis ruter og slikt)
<RoyK> geirha: ja, latterlige 17"
<Domaldel> Day of the tentacle?
<RoyK> mhm
<Domaldel> Det er jo ikke ille i det hele tatt =)
<Domaldel> Det er ancii kart og slikt som forvirrer meg :-/
<RoyK> hvordan får man til fullskjerm i scummvm?
<Domaldel> alt + enter?
<Domaldel> Fungerer i windows tror jeg...
<Domaldel> Aner ikke her...
<RoyK> funka på os x
<Domaldel> =)
<Domaldel> Bra
<Domaldel> Da er verdenen ferdig ^^
<Domaldel> Ses om noen hundre år når dvergene mine er ferdig med å drepe alle alvene i den nye verden min ^^
<Domaldel> (spille år)
<Aeyoun> Domaldel: Fikk du løst problemet ditt med GitHub?
<geirha> Aeyoun: det var en aldri så liten skriveleif
<RoyK> http://www.aftenposten.no/kultur/Mork-ordmagi-7535851.html#.U0l-Ssf0niY <-- les den, dere som valfarter ubuntu code of conduct om banning
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-13
<hjd> Could someone please mark bug 1306840 as triaged? (I'm a bit torn between low or medium, it's pretty easy to work around, but rather annoying it doesn't work in the first place...)
<lubotu3> bug 1306840 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "There are dead link in System Settings -> Security & Privacy -> Security" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306840
<Malinux> jeg tror ikke jeg har den settingen jeg
<kvess> Spørsmål ang. 14.04 - kan jeg ta dem her, eller bør det gå til #ubuntu+1?
<RoyK> funker sikkert her
<RoyK> (men spørs om det er så mange som kjører 14.04, da)
<kvess> Jeg dualbooter, og som den typisk gjør, overskrev Windows grub. Såvidt jeg kan se, er det typisk lettest å løse dette med boot-repair.
<kvess> Men det ser ikke ut til å finnes en versjon av boot-repair for 14.04.
<kvess> Ser også at boot-repair har en issue registrert (https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/806291) hvor det er snakk om å inkludere den på livecden (som jeg kjører fra nå), men jeg vet ikke helt hvordan jeg skal lese de siste kommentarene.
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 806291 in Boot-Repair "[needs-packaging] Boot-Repair pre-installed in ISOs" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<kvess> SÃ¥vidt jeg kan se, ligger den ikke inkludert.
<RoyK> boot på en live-cd (eller -usb) og installer grub manuelt
<kvess> Er på en live-cd nå.
<RoyK> grub-install /dev/sda
<RoyK> (trur eg)
<hjd> kvess: Windows overskrev grub? Hvilken rekkefølge installerte du i?
<kvess> hjd, lang historie. Kort sagt måtte jeg reinstallere windows fordi jeg i et uoppmerksomt øyeblikk installerte x86-versjonen, og jeg oppdaget det ikke før jeg hadde brukt hele gårsdagen på å sette opp ubuntu slik jeg ville ha den
<kvess> Så når jeg installerte x64-versjonen, tok den knekken på grub.
<Malinux> grub kan repareres med en ubuntu live-cd :)
<kvess> RoyK, Prøvde det tidligere. Den svarer med "grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'".
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> monter rota og chroot inni den
<RoyK> monter /proc
<Malinux> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.U0qao6aZCXo
<RoyK> og kanskje /sys
<Malinux> guide
<RoyK> og grub-install
<hjd> kvess: Aha, da skjønner jeg. Windows ser ut til å ta mindre hensyn til om det eventuelt lever andre systemer på disken den installeres til.
<kvess> Malinux, gjør et forsøk på det. Fant en haug med lignende linker, men uten noen å spørre om det oppstår problemer, var jeg ikke altfor lysten på å begi meg ut på de besvergelsene.
<kvess> (Og hva er greien med /cow?)
<Malinux> cow faktisk det har jeg ikke hørt om :S
<Malinux> jeg er egentlig i dusjen nå, så jeg får se litt mer på det etter det en gang kanskje :)
<kvess> I dusjen, faktisk.
<kvess> Ser lovende ut. Prøver å reboote.
<kvess> Det gikk som det skulle.
<kvess> Takker for hjelpen. :)
<Malinux> flott :) bare hyggelig :)
<Malinux> kunne man laget en snarvei eller noe fra hjelp i Ubuntu. Jeg tenker at man klikker for live-support, og linken man klikker enten åpner opp webchatten og ubuntu-no om man er i norge, eller at den installerer en irc-klient og så kobler seg til kanal som passer landet man er i.
<Mathias> eller at det er en irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-no ellernoe :P
<Mathias> _404`d|: husker du hvordan uriene skal se ut? :P
<_404`d> Ser da riktig ut den
<_404`d> # bør ikke være nødvendig da
<_404`d> IIRC
<Mathias> oki :p
<Mathias> er vel ikke standarisert :P
<Malinux> ja, noe i den duren, men ser ikke standardisert ut. funker ikke på firefox i alle flal
<Malinux> *alle fall
<_404`d> Så vidt jeg har forstått vil (iallefall noen) klienter slenge på # om de ikke ser det
<_404`d> SÃ¥ ja, opp til deg egentlig, whatever works
<RoyK> Mathias: kom du deg på teknisk museum i dag?
<Mathias> mm
<RoyK> tenkte jeg skulle ta en tur opp dit
<RoyK> var det noen utstillinger om hva TM var for 100 år siden?
 * RoyK bor 15 minutters gange unna og har sett det meste der :P
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-06
<Aeyoun> shazzr: sikkert TV-lisensen som har skylda
<Aeyoun> shazzr: Stygt å si det, men virker det i Windows?
<Faylite> Hva var spørsmålet?
<shazzr> Aeyoun: Har mista cd'en som fulgte med. Trenger visst den til å installere drivere og software ellers. Men har ikke Windows-maskiner heller så....
<shazzr> Hadde et lite gjennombrudd i går forsåvidt. Fikk VLC til å scanne etter kanaler. Men ingen kunne finnes.
<Aeyoun> shazzr: du må nok finne noen enda snevrere nisjekanaler om du skal få hjelp med den der. :)
<Mathias> shazzr: hva er det du sliter med?
<shazzr> Mathias: Prøver å bruke en Hauppauge NOVA-T USB stick på en Ubuntu 14.04-box. Den blir funnet når jeg kobler den til, men stegene derfra og til å få inn noe som helst har vært litt hodebry kan man si.
<Mathias> shazzr: har du prøvd å bruke kaffeine?
<shazzr> Mathias: Ja. Og MeTV. Og VLC. TVheadend med Kodi. Ingenting som funker. Til og med TvTime, men det var mest optimisten i meg som ikke hadde flere løsninger igjen å prøve.
<shazzr> Mathias: Trodde at når enheten ble funnet, burde det være ganske grei skuring derfra...
<Mathias> husket å aktivere alle kernel modulene da?
<shazzr> Mathias: Har aldri gjort noe sånn nei.
<shazzr> Mathias: Men VLC finner i alle fall USB-dingsen, og den scanner etter kanaler. Kan det rett og slett være for dårlig antenne?
<Mathias> shazzr: hmm, det kan hende, den er jo digital
<Mathias> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-Stick#Drivers
<shazzr> Mathias: Ja. Derfor funker det jo dårlig med TVTime, så er for analoge mottakere. Trengs det spesielle antenner til digitalt bakkenett?
<Mathias> du kan jo prøve å lage en egen antenne :P
<Mathias> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_antenna
<shazzr> Mathias: Hadde tak i to slike hjemme i påskeferien. Forbanna at jeg dro fra dem begge to!
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-08
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Bør jeg oppgradere til 15.04?
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> skal jo ikke nekte deg da
<lolcat> funker zfs da?
<lolcat> Eller drivere?
<lolcat> fuu, zfs oppgradering nå
<Malinux> er jo støtte for nyere hardware i nyere kjerner
<Malinux> vet ikke status på zfs
<lolcat> Hvis ting blir raskere vil jeg jo gjerne ha det
<Malinux> da kan du jo bare installere en backportkernel i stedet :)
<lolcat> jeg vil jo ha nyeste kernel
<Blueking> hmm snodig   har fått på plass ny fiberboks/hjemmesentral idag,  meeeeen  kom hjem fra jobb idag (dama slapp inn karen fra relacom),  så har linux boksen med ny fiberboks likevel ikke kommet seg på nett og måtte kjøre service networking restart  for å oppdatere  config på eth0  og da fikk den ny ip adresse også
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-09
<Mathias> Blueking: funker alt nå da? :o
<RoyK> Mathias: se offtopic - han fikk visst ikke opp den igjen
<Blueking> offtopic hvor?
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-11
<Aeyoun> Husk årets Day Against DRM. :-) Perfekt anledning til å oppdatere bloggen med en frustrasjonspost over innhold som er lukket og låst vekk fra Linux. http://www.defectivebydesign.org/day_against_drm_2015_announcement
<Aeyoun> 6. mai.
<Malinux> :)
<Aeyoun> Eller poste på Facebook og Twitter og slikt, om du er låst inn på en sosial mediaplattform om ikke en digital underholdningsplattform. ;-P
<Mathias> Malinux: du får ha DRM på posten om DRM, hihi
<RoyK> Mathias: rot13?
<RoyK> alt jeg skriver krypteres med rot13 - to ganger - for sikkerhetsskyld
<Malinux> Mathias: hæ? :)
<Malinux> RoyK: jeg bare kjører programmet i revers og vips, så har man dekryptert :p
#ubuntu-no 2016-04-17
<lmtd> hei! noen som vet hvor jeg kan kjøpe en laptop med ubuntu pre-installert? har vært innom ett par sider, men de kommer ikke med norsk tastatur.
<Mathias> lmtd: man har jo dell sine XPS-maskiner (dev edition)
<lmtd> den kom ikke opp når jeg navigerte siden deres, men fant den via google search, ser ut som den ikke er tilgjengelig nå lengre: http://www.dell.com/no/bedrifter/p/xps-13-linux/pd - fant en laptop ved å navigere sidene deres dog, http://www.dell.com/no/p/inspiron-15-3552-laptop/pd?oc=cn55210&model_id=inspiron-15-3552-laptop - takker.
<lmtd> Mathias:
<Mathias> hmm
<lmtd> den 15" laptopen er ypperlig, men kunne egentlig ha tenkt meg en mindre laptop. antar at jeg er litt kravstor om jeg vil ha pre-installert ubuntu, norsk tastatur og 14" skjerm.
<lmtd> ender nok opp med kjøp av en 14" laptop med windows og så eventuelt installere ubuntu selv.
<Mathias> du kan jo få refundert lisensen
<lmtd> ok, det viste jeg ikke, takker.
<RoyK> lmtd: tar jo ikke så lang tid å installere sjøl, da
<RoyK> Mathias: er du sikker på at det funker?
<Mathias> RoyK: er vel flere som har gjort det
<RoyK> - Microsoft does not provide refunds for Windows licenses sold through an OEM, including licenses that come with the purchase of a computer or are pre-installed on a computer.[24] A Microsoft Denmark representative stated that Microsoft's Windows license terms allow OEMs to offer a refund for just the Windows license.[25] Microsoft's End User License Agreement for Windows 10 states that:[26]
<RoyK> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundling_of_Microsoft_Windows#License_refund_policy
<RoyK> By accepting this agreement or using the software, you agree to all of these terms ... If you do not accept and comply with these terms, you may not use the software or its features. You may contact the device manufacturer or installer, or your retailer if you purchased the software directly, to determine its return policy and return the software or device for a refund or credit under that policy. You must comply with that policy, which might require you to ret
<RoyK> skikkelig cowboy-virksomhet
<lmtd> det finnes en norsk nettside hvor de selger ett "uendelig" antall typer laptoper, stasjonære, osv. kommer ikke på navnet, og finner det ikke med google. noen som husker navnet? brukes ofte av bedrifter til å bestille pc'er i bulk. ikke elkjøp, lefdal, etc.
<RoyK> komplett.no?
<RoyK> mpx.no?
<RoyK> som forøvrig er samma greia
<RoyK> dustin.no? UH-sektoren har avtale med dustin nå
<RoyK> de pleier å dukke opp ganske høyt oppe når du søker på prisjakt.no
<lmtd> nope. ingen av de. men skal se litt på den siste. takker.
<RoyK> ingen av *dem* evt :P
<lmtd> stemmer!
<lmtd> ettersom laptopen kun skal brukes til web (mail, surfing, streaming), openoffice, og annet små kjafs så trenger det ikke å være en super maskin. (muligens litt bilde og video redigering) tror dere denne duger: https://www.mpx.no/product/866203/pc-og-skjerm/baerbar-pc/ultraportable/lenovo-e31-70-133-hd# ?
<RoyK> funker nok fett
<RoyK> møtte Mia (kjæresten) for drøye to år sida og hun spurte om jeg kunne hjelpe til med PC-en hennes - den var full av dritt
<RoyK> win7
<RoyK> så jeg slengte inn ubuntu
<RoyK> og vi er begge noe over 40
<RoyK> hun er ikke it-dame for å si det sånn, men hun har ikke klaga så langt
<RoyK> og hun har slutta å spørre om hjelp - trenger ikke det lenger :)
<RoyK> hun videreutdanner seg på BI og folka på IT-avdelinga der fikk litt problemer med å hjelpe til en gang hun trengte hjelp - de skjønte ikke en dritt om linux :P
<lmtd> ^^
<RoyK> itte-avdelinga
<lmtd> :D
<lmtd> har utallige faner oppe med forskjellige laptoper nå, må beynne å sile vekk en del, og så får jeg sjekke om de gjenværende er kompatible med ubuntu.
<lmtd> håper ikke det blir noe stress.
<lmtd> det var grunnen til at jeg var etter en pre-installert ubuntu maskin.
<RoyK> eldre greier er som regel kompatible
<RoyK> sjøl om det av og til er noe krøll med wifi
<RoyK> broadcom-brikkesett kan være rimelig kjipe greier
<RoyK> HP EliteBook 725 og 745 bruker et trådløst nettkort type BCM4352 - det er fullt av dritt - driveren er ikke OSS, det er bare en "driver" som laster inn en BLOB som er den egentlige driveren
<RoyK> så oppdaga at den funka fint, men bare hvis jeg skrudde av intremap (litt som virtualisering av interrupts)
<RoyK> uten intremap=off som kjerneparameter, lasta den driveren fint, men fant ikke en dritt av nett
<lmtd> det vil jeg unngå! ^^
<lmtd> jeg trodde hp laptoper var generelt sett anbefalt om man skal instalere ubuntu.
<RoyK> jeg vil fraråde hp-laptopper
<RoyK> mange (eller alle?) kommer med maskinvaresperrer
<RoyK> sånn at hvis du kjøper et nytt nettkort eller en ny disk, så skriker laptoppen at DETTE ER IKKE HP! VIL IKKE HA!!!!
<RoyK> hadde et tilfelle for etpar år siden på jobb - han som er ansvarlig for det trådløse skulle teste 802.11ac
<RoyK> så han bare kjøpte nytt nettkort, men hp-laptoppen nekta
<RoyK> løsninga? ny laptop fra dell
<lmtd> hva med lenovo? har mer eller mindre "silt" vekk alle laptopene jeg har oppe nå, bortsett fra ett par lenovo maskiner.
<RoyK> tror lenovo skal være rimelig greit
<RoyK> har ikke hørt om andre enn HP som driver med whitelisting av maskinvare
<RoyK> sjøl ikke Apple gjør vel det
<lmtd> står igjen med to laptoper nå: 80KX015TMX og 80KX01G2MX: https://www.komplett.no/product/866203/pc-nettbrett/baerbar-pc/ultraportable/lenovo-e31-70-133-hd# og https://www.dustinhome.no/product/5010932479/e31-70 - minimal forskjell på de. bortsett fra at den førstnevnte har 500gb og ram kan ikke legges til, og den andre har 128gb hdd og ram kan legges til. første er 300 kr dyrere.
<lmtd> er det noe annet jeg bør være obs på?
<lmtd> 128 gb ssd*
<lmtd> har noen her kjøpt en pre-installert ubuntu maskin? hvor?
<RoyK> lmtd: hvis du bare skal ha den til webgreier og sånt og ikke trenger rare plassen lokalt, så gå for en liten SSD framfor en SSD/HDD-greie
<lmtd> true.
<RoyK> lagring er et stort fag
<lmtd> så litt på Aquaris M10 FHD Ubuntu Edition som er på forsiden til ubuntu.com. men fikk lest noen reviews og den ser ikke ut til å være helt optimal. fremdeles skeptisk til å kjøpe den lenovo laptopen jeg fant tidligere, ettersom jeg ikke vet om ubuntu vil kjøre plettfritt på den eller ikke.
#ubuntu-no 2017-04-13
<raidghost> RoyK: Bestemt meg for skaffe meg hardware raid. No More Software raid.
<raidghost> Lest litt på nett om SAS kontrollere. Bytte ut de 8 diskene mine med 4 x 8TB  og kjøre raid 5 tenker jeg. Eller dytte inn noen disker ekstra å kjøre raid 6. Og muligens skaffe meg et hovedkort med flere sata porter og kjøre hardware raid på det. Bruker tiden på kjærestetid fremfor sitte irritere meg over en stygg blekkboks som ikke vil oppføre seg som den skal. (Maskinen)
<RoyK> heh - jaja
<RoyK> du har mindre kontroll når ting går til helvete med hwraid
<RoyK> og ytelsen er ikke bedre
<RoyK> mdraid brukes av hundrestusner av nas-bokser verden rundt
<RoyK> og det er ikke så jævlig vanskelig
<RoyK> raidghost: hva slags raidkontroller skal du bruke, da?
<RoyK> såkalt hardware raid på hovedkortet er kalt "fakeraid"
<RoyK> det er ikke noe raidlogikk der, det er bare litt hjelpekretser for å regne paritet, noe som går raskt nok i CPU
<RoyK> en god raidkontroller på SAS koster deg 5k+
<RoyK> da kommer den imidlertid gjerne med litt skrivecache og batteribackup for cachen og støtte for ssd-cache
<RoyK> dvs, du nærmer deg 10k for en sånn en
<RoyK> fakeraid burde være med i nerdenes "ikke gjør dette hjemme"
#ubuntu-no 2017-04-14
<RoyK> raidghost: kanskje ikke 10k, da, hvis du ikke trenger ssd-cache - https://www.proshop.no/Kontroller/LSI-MEGARAID-8PT-SASSATA-6GBS-PCIE-RAID/2186673?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite - knappe 6k
<RoyK> raidghost: støtter vissd ssd-guard også https://www.broadcom.com/products/storage/raid-controllers/megaraid-sas-9260-8i
<RoyK> men igjen - du får noen disker for den prisen
#ubuntu-no 2018-04-11
<ubuntu|87300> Har installert ubuntu og er kjempefornøyd. Men hvor lærer man linux? Databehandling er mer enn å klikke på linker på et grafisk grensesnitt?
<RoyK> ubuntu|87300: https://no.wikibooks.org/wiki/Boken_Om_Linux
<RoyK> ubuntu|87300: https://debian-handbook.info/ eller http://people.skolelinux.org/pere/debian-handbook/debian-handbook-nb-NO.pdf
<RoyK> ubuntu|87300: sistnevnte er om debian, men debian og ubuntu er jo veldig like - dvs - ubuntu er basert på debian
<RoyK> mer eller mindre
<ubuntu|87300> hjertelig!! :)
<RoyK> lykke til og velkommen :)
<ubuntu|87300> Snakkes gjerne etterhvert!
